# Tigers back.



## Tashyboy (Oct 17, 2017)

Sorry for the pun, but Tigers doctor has now told him he can now smash it. After all the ops on his back, he is back. Time will tell but I hope so.


----------



## Val (Oct 17, 2017)

I think a lot hope he gets back playing on tour but how competitive he'll be is a guess. I fancy he'll continue to see Saturdays and Sundays golf on telly for a while yet.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 17, 2017)

Tashyboy said:



			Sorry for the pun, but Tigers doctor has now told him he can now smash it. After all the ops on his back, he is back. Time will tell but I hope so.
		
Click to expand...

thats the problem him trying to smash it... smooth and within yourself and he would have been fine


----------



## Yant (Oct 17, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			thats the problem him trying to smash it... smooth and within yourself and he would have been fine

Click to expand...

This.  Hope he can transfer the smooth, controlled swing that we see on the range, to the course in tournament play.  Because last time, he couldn't.


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 17, 2017)

would be good to see him back and playing at the weekends again.


----------



## One Planer (Oct 17, 2017)

Tashyboy said:



			Sorry for the pun, but Tigers doctor has now told him he can now smash it. After all the ops on his back, he is back. Time will tell but I hope so.
		
Click to expand...

Until next week when he's crocked again.

Don't get me wrong, I hope he stays fit and contends, but I can't see it.


----------



## Capella (Oct 17, 2017)

I hope he will be coming back, but I really think it is a long long way from hitting a few drives down the range for the camera to playing full four day PGA tour events.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 17, 2017)

Tiger in full flow was something to behold ,but I dont see him back to his best again .we will see flashes of brilliance from him and hopefully for long enough for him to win on tour again ,i think that a Tiger win would be good for golf ,and really hope he can pull it off .
I cant see him playing this year but will be getting himself ready for the Masters thats for sure. 
GOOD LUCK TIGER.


----------



## shivas irons (Oct 17, 2017)

I would love to see TW make a comeback but sadly I dont think its his back that the only issue,between the ears is going to need a lot of work also......
I wonder if he'll tee it up at his own event the Hero World Challenge?


----------



## Andy (Oct 17, 2017)

Be all you will see on the tv coverage even when he's playing gash and other players will be shooting the lights out.

He won't be competitive again imo


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Oct 17, 2017)

Andy said:



			Be all you will see on the tv coverage even when he's playing gash and other players will be shooting the lights out.

He won't be competitive again imo
		
Click to expand...

Sadly, I think you are spot on here, the TV companies seem to think Tiger cussing or going for a comfort break is better TV than watching the tournament leader make an eagle


----------



## Garush34 (Oct 17, 2017)

Hope this time he is back for good and won't end up injured again sometime soon. Would be good to see his name up on leader boards again.


----------



## shortgame (Oct 17, 2017)

Admittedly I'm a cynic but I think this video is as much as anything about him staying relevant

It'd be great if he could actually challenge again but I fear his body's broken, head's gone and the game's moved on and he's not feared and revered like he used to be


----------



## Imurg (Oct 17, 2017)

shortgame said:



			Admittedly I'm a cynic but I think this video is as much as anything about him staying relevant

It'd be great if he could actually challenge again but I fear his body's broken, head's gone and the game's moved on and he's not feared and revered like he used to be
		
Click to expand...

I've got a mail here - can you get your hammer on it?

People need to chill out about Tiger. He's hitting the ball again, he's swinging a club..
Even for Tiger, the journey back to contending on a Sunday is a massive one.
He's not really played competitively for 2 or 3 years, he hasn't played for months...
If he comes back - great, I'll be as happy as anyone 
But please, let's wait until he actually starts playing, makes some cuts and gets to a Sunday, let alone contend, before we announce the 3rd or even 4th coming .......
The hysteria that surrounds Tiger wouldn't look out of place and a One D concert........


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 17, 2017)

At the moment Golf is full of young golfers making their mark on the game , they are hitting the ball further , scoring lower and people are getting excited about seeing certain players tee up each week. 

Woods relevance within the sport is low right now so releasing these videos etc is trying to ensure people donâ€™t forget about him 

Woods legacy is untouchable - he is right up there just behind Big Jack - he doesnâ€™t need to prove to anyone about his game. I donâ€™t think he can tear himself away from the game when I suspect his body needs to before he does some really serious damage. 

I will be amazed if this latest comeback will amount to anything beyond a few top 10â€™s and being the fierce competitor he is I can see him pushing himself too far to try and keep up with guys 20 years his junior. 

Good luck to him but I can see him and his fans being very disappointmented with the outcome of the return


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 17, 2017)

Good luck to any sports person in any sport trying to return to the top level in their sport after anything like the injuries and problems heâ€™s had in his life.

Maybe he can stay injury free and be competitive in readiness for the Seniors Tour in a few years time.


----------



## User62651 (Oct 17, 2017)

Everyone loves a comeback, would be nice to see him compete again. I'm sceptical he can, always seems to overdo it trying to hit miracle shots. Next tournament -

Caddie - _"smooth 5 iron shot boss, just like the range?" _
Tiger -_ "no, give me an 9 iron so I can hit it into orbit and hospitalise myself again"_.


----------



## Steve Bamford (Oct 17, 2017)

Good luck to Tiger. Would be great to see him competing again.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 17, 2017)

I hope he comes back and contends!

I'm not particularly confident on the contending though! He was pretty much unique in his approach to Golf during his dominant period - dragging his contemporaries into the 'fitness based' sport that modern Golf is! But now every golfer is (also) an athlete and he's now an 'over 40 year old' one - if that's not mutually exclusive!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 17, 2017)

Is it just me or does this have parallels with the demise of Seve. An absolute icon and bedrock of the European Tour but a man also plagued by serious injuries including a damaged back, who tried to struggle on, coming back several times to limited effect because he felt he couldn't let the tour and golf go. In the end, he was forced to concede defeat to the pain and the damage and call time on the career and isn't this the same with Woods. 

Much as I wanted to see Seve come back and be as he was in his pomp, and as much as Woods has done so much for the game in a generation, isn't it time Woods accepted that his body is broken and there's no need to play in pain. I hope he can find inner peace, retire with grace and continue to have an involvement in the game


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 17, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			At the moment Golf is full of young golfers making their mark on the game , they are hitting the ball further , scoring lower and people are getting excited about seeing certain players tee up each week. 

Woods relevance within the sport is low right now so releasing these videos etc is trying to ensure people donâ€™t forget about him 

Woods legacy is untouchable - he is right up there just behind Big Jack - he doesnâ€™t need to prove to anyone about his game. I donâ€™t think he can tear himself away from the game when I suspect his body needs to before he does some really serious damage. 

I will be amazed if this latest comeback will amount to anything beyond a few top 10â€™s and being the fierce competitor he is I can see him pushing himself too far to try and keep up with guys 20 years his junior. 

Good luck to him but I can see him and his fans being very disappointmented with the outcome of the return
		
Click to expand...

This.

Spieth, McIlroy, Thomas etc have Tiger to thank for the purses that they are currently playing for. Tiger brought golf back into the US and world limelight at a time when attendances, participation and sponsorship was all dwindling.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 17, 2017)

If tiger eased off, waited till the senior tour, he could clean up for 5 years. Although big Phil might have something to say about it.


----------



## PieMan (Oct 17, 2017)

This thread could go the same way as the Article 50 one.................!!   :whoo:


----------



## hovis (Oct 17, 2017)

yawn, yawn


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 17, 2017)

The cynic in me reckons he keeps announcing these 'comebacks' to keep the sponsorship money coming in.

It will be annoying if, as others have said, the TV coverage is all about him even if he's +7, but I can absolutely see that happening.


----------



## Tiger Woods (Oct 17, 2017)

Somebody call?  You will all see me in December where I will be teeing it up at the Hero. 

Remember I'm the greatest player to ever play the game you lot suck at so be carful to write me off 

TIGER MANIA WILL RETURN TO YOUR SCREENS!!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 17, 2017)

I wonder what odds you can get on Woods going to the Masters, struggling and missing the cut and calling it a day at Augusta?


----------



## chrisd (Oct 17, 2017)

I, for one would love to see him come back AND challenge. Golf has a lot to thank him for


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 17, 2017)

chrisd said:



			I, for one would love to see him come back AND challenge. Golf has a lot to thank him for
		
Click to expand...

I would too and the pros today owe Woods a massive debt for what he did for the game and the purses at stake these days. However, I do fear that for him to really challenge, and regularly, his body and mind both have to hold up. I'm not sure they will


----------



## Tiger Woods (Oct 17, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I wonder what odds you can get on Woods going to the Masters, struggling and missing the cut and calling it a day at Augusta?
		
Click to expand...

Why donâ€™t you ask? I put my career earnings on you to never hit single figures @1/1000,0000 Easy money.


----------



## User20205 (Oct 18, 2017)

Tiger Woods said:



			Why donâ€™t you ask? I put my career earnings on you to never hit single figures @1/1000,0000 Easy money.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe thatâ€™s where your going wrong Mr Woods, sir. You need to chart your recovery on a blog or maybe a YouTube channel then these fellas may believe that youâ€™re back! 
Drop me a line if youâ€™re ever in the UK and we can go out for a couple of cheeky beers. Iâ€™m aware of a couple of establishments that youâ€™d like to frequent and Iâ€™ll make sure the clientele is up to standard


----------



## Garush34 (Oct 30, 2017)

Announced he'll play the world challenge end of november.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 30, 2017)

Garush34 said:



			Announced he'll play the world challenge end of november.
		
Click to expand...

Will be interesting to see him back. Is this one of those without a cut so hardly a risk? Hopefully this time he'll be fully ready and its not a false dawn again. Another injury and I'm afraid I think he's done then


----------



## IanM (Oct 30, 2017)

Good luck to him....


----------



## Imurg (Oct 30, 2017)

Will be good to see him back if he can compete and not just make up the numbers.
The raging cynic in me says Tiger's realised he's got virtually no World ranking points so needs to get some....&#128537;


----------



## Garush34 (Oct 30, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Will be interesting to see him back. Is this one of those without a cut so hardly a risk? Hopefully this time he'll be fully ready and its not a false dawn again. Another injury and I'm afraid I think he's done then
		
Click to expand...

Yup no cut, so its a good place to start. 4 rounds for sure to get the reps in as he would say. Hopefully this is the actual comeback with no more set backs.


----------



## Val (Oct 30, 2017)

Hopefully itâ€™s a comeback that lasts but, how far can he come back? Top 10â€™s PGA tour wins? A competing force in the majors?

Personally I think golf is better with him playing than without however I canâ€™t see him competing for honours at the very top level again.


----------



## Slab (Oct 31, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Will be good to see him back if he can compete and not just make up the numbers.
The raging cynic in me says Tiger's realised he's got virtually no World ranking points so needs to get some....&#128537;
		
Click to expand...

I suspect he'd be ok for sponsor invites for a couple decades and probably eligible for all the majors for a good few years too 

Here's hoping he can at least play pain free from now on so we can see what level he's capable of


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 31, 2017)

Looking forward to see him compete


----------



## Trapdraw (Oct 31, 2017)

Slab said:



			I suspect he'd be ok for sponsor invites for a couple decades and probably eligible for all the majors for a good few years too 

Here's hoping he can at least play pain free from now on so we can see what level he's capable of
		
Click to expand...

His exemption for the US open only lasts until 2018.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Oct 31, 2017)

In golfing terms he is an old man, age wise he is easily old enough to be the father of quiet a few of the top 10 players.  I really don't believe his body will allow him to compete with kids half his age.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 31, 2017)

If he was under 30 then I reckon he could compete against all the current top 20 but at 41 I donâ€™t see it tbh - especially with all the injuries he has had - itâ€™s going to take its toil. 

The worst thing is if you want to watch the Hero Challenge it will only be about Woods now and thatâ€™s all you will see.


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 31, 2017)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			In golfing terms he is an old man, age wise he is easily old enough to be the father of quiet a few of the top 10 players.  I really don't believe his body will allow him to compete with kids half his age.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe thatâ€™s true when it comes to competing week in week out on tour, but many  players much older than Tiger have won or come close to winning tour events and majors.

If he is good enough than age should not prevent him from winning.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Oct 31, 2017)

sawtooth said:



			Maybe thatâ€™s true when it comes to competing week in week out on tour, but many  players much older than Tiger have won or come close to winning tour events and majors.

If he is good enough than age should not prevent him from winning.
		
Click to expand...


Maybe the ones who put less stress onto their bodies, I doubt he will compete at the top level again


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 31, 2017)

He's finally had surgery to properly alleviate the pain and back issues. I think this could be the real prolonged return of Tiger Woods, I'd be surprised if he breaks down with injuries quickly this time. I'm excited to see how he goes on comeback. I love watching Tiger play and it'd be the best if he came back and was capable of competing. We'll see!


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 31, 2017)

He doesn't have to be the longest on tour and most of where it counts is 100 yds and in . No reason why he can't be among the best at that still.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 31, 2017)

Is this all not a repeat of the previous 4 or 5 attempts at a comeback with everyone saying the same thing about how it will be different and itâ€™s not about being the longest etc etc etc and it all ends up being another false dawn - what makes it any different this time behind blind hope ?
Itâ€™s one year in the past decade where he competed for a small period


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 31, 2017)

Before he was having small preventative surgeries and relying on physio to get his back in shape. He was still living in pain but fighting through it to come back to golf. Now, he's had a serious surgery where he's had two of the discs in his back fused which has allowed him to live pain free and taken all the stress away from the nerve. Hopefully this will allow him to have a prolonged period of playing golf without any pain.


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 31, 2017)

I don't get this age thing. How old was Tom Watson when he should have won The Open  a few years ago?


----------



## Yant (Oct 31, 2017)

Would love to just seeing him competing regularly again.  That's the first goal he should be aiming to achieve and nothing beyond that right now.  To do that he needs to pick his tournaments carefully, look after himself, not try to keep up with the young guns and just hit some fairways for a while.  Get back in the groove, because the clips we have seen his swing looks ace.  It's about whether he is able to convert that onto the course and in tournament play.

Last time, he picked the wrong tournaments and had the wrong mindset.  he picked tournaments with significantly treacherous rough and proceeded to hit practically every tee shot in that rough.  Which resulted in him hacking away trying to get back in position.  And failing and damaging himself and his confidence.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 31, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			Before he was having small preventative surgeries and relying on physio to get his back in shape. He was still living in pain but fighting through it to come back to golf. Now, he's had a serious surgery where he's had two of the discs in his back fused which has allowed him to live pain free and taken all the stress away from the nerve. Hopefully this will allow him to have a prolonged period of playing golf without any pain.
		
Click to expand...

If you look back through the previous â€œTigers backâ€ threads and itâ€™s all the same sound bites - he was supposed to be pain free after the previous three back ops plus knee ops and every time he couldnâ€™t compete and he tried to chase the extra distance to keep up with them and it didnâ€™t work out - the game has moved on and unfortunately due to his injuries he has been left behind and that gap is very big to make up - making cuts will be a success for him with the odd top ten in the regular PGA events - when itâ€™s comes to the majors i donâ€™t think he has a hope tbh


----------



## shortgame (Oct 31, 2017)

If he really is 'back' he *might* win an event or two
Ones with small, second tier fields on courses that suit him
But I doubt very much he can really compete in the majors etc (hope I'm wrong)
I'll be suprised if he stays injury free and doesn't hang his clubs up for good over the next year or so


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 31, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If you look back through the previous â€œTigers backâ€ threads and itâ€™s all the same sound bites - he was supposed to be pain free after the previous three back ops plus knee ops and every time he couldnâ€™t compete and he tried to chase the extra distance to keep up with them and it didnâ€™t work out - the game has moved on and unfortunately due to his injuries he has been left behind and that gap is very big to make up - making cuts will be a success for him with the odd top ten in the regular PGA events - when itâ€™s comes to the majors i donâ€™t think he has a hope tbh
		
Click to expand...

How exactly has the game moved on?


----------



## Yant (Oct 31, 2017)

shortgame said:



			If he really is 'back' he *might* win an event or two
Ones with small, second tier fields on courses that suit him
But I doubt very much he can really compete in the majors etc (hope I'm wrong)
I'll be suprised if he stays injury free and doesn't hang his clubs up for good over the next year or so
		
Click to expand...

I don't see why he can't compete.  Plenty of other players out on tour that don't bomb it like Justin Thomas and still win.  The issue is about whether Tigers' ego can cope with that or not and whether his body holds out.


----------



## Val (Oct 31, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			How exactly has the game moved on?
		
Click to expand...

It hasnt moved on, Tiger has got older and weaker.


----------



## hovis (Oct 31, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			How exactly has the game moved on?
		
Click to expand...

he isn't the only one who can hit 300 yard drives and hit 600 yard par 5's in 2.

all this "tigers back"  is so boring.   same old, same old.   he'll come back,  hack up the course,  blame it on historical injuries and round we go again


----------



## shortgame (Oct 31, 2017)

Val said:



			It hasnt moved on, Tiger has got older and weaker.
		
Click to expand...

And every new generation of players are fitter, stronger, longer and not afraid to win


----------



## shortgame (Oct 31, 2017)

Yant said:



			I don't see why he can't compete.  Plenty of other players out on tour that don't bomb it like Justin Thomas and still win.  The issue is about whether Tigers' ego can cope with that or not and whether his body holds out.
		
Click to expand...

Simply that some events are easier to win than others based upon the field plus some courses will suit Tiger more than others


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 31, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			How exactly has the game moved on?
		
Click to expand...

Right now instead of just one person behind able to destroy courses there is a group of Prob 10 or more guys that can hit it well past 300 with ease and turn long par 5â€™s into easy par 4â€™s , players arenâ€™t scared of others , players are fitter , stronger , mentally stronger. 

When Woods was competing he was streets ahead of the other players - not anymore - even if he was fully fit I wouldnâ€™t put him in the top ten anymore - but thatâ€™s natural , he is older and whilst players do play longer and every now and then you get shock performances can anyone really honestly see it from Woods beyond anything more than blind hope


----------



## hovis (Oct 31, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Right now instead of just one person behind able to destroy courses there is a group of Prob 10 or more guys that can hit it well past 300 with ease and turn long par 5â€™s into easy par 4â€™s , players arenâ€™t scared of others , players are fitter , stronger , mentally stronger. 

When Woods was competing he was streets ahead of the other players - not anymore - even if he was fully fit I wouldnâ€™t put him in the top ten anymore - but thatâ€™s natural , he is older and whilst players do play longer and every now and then you get shock performances can anyone really honestly see it from Woods beyond anything more than blind hope
		
Click to expand...

for some reason tiger fans just can't seem to let go.  they're hell bent on convincing themselves he's going to make some major comeback.   

it isn't going to happen people.  I'm not saying he's never going to win again but come on,   give yourself a slap around the face and get back into reality


----------



## Steve Bamford (Oct 31, 2017)

Great that he's back, although the TV coverage of watching him hit every shot, which will then be analysed, will be a little grinding.


----------



## Yant (Oct 31, 2017)

What golf fan wouldn't want to see him back and fighting it out with the best in the game.

He's 42.  Not 52.  If i were in his camp i would be setting him small goals to achieve and not looking beyond those goals - 

1. Start hitting some chip shots.
2. Start hitting some pitch shots.
3. Start hitting some three quarter swing shots.
4. Start hitting full iron shots.
5. Start hitting woods.
6. Play 9 holes.
7. Play 18 holes.
8. Play 18 holes two days in a row.
9. Play 18 holes three days in a row.
10. Play 18 holes four days in a row.
11. Play the first two days in a tournament.
12. Play the first two days in the next tournament.
13. Make the cut in a tournament.
13. Be in contention.
14. Win a tournament.

In the past i think Tiger has tried to go straight to number 14.


----------



## bobmac (Oct 31, 2017)

I hope his management team have sorted out when he has to do his community service so it doesn't clash with his tee times


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 31, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Right now instead of just one person behind able to destroy courses there is a group of Prob 10 or more guys that can hit it well past 300 with ease and turn long par 5â€™s into easy par 4â€™s , players arenâ€™t scared of others , players are fitter , stronger , mentally stronger. 

When Woods was competing he was streets ahead of the other players - not anymore - even if he was fully fit I wouldnâ€™t put him in the top ten anymore - but thatâ€™s natural , he is older and whilst players do play longer and every now and then you get shock performances can anyone really honestly see it from Woods beyond anything more than blind hope
		
Click to expand...

He was streets ahead of others but not just in driving distance. He was the best scrambler on tour, best putter, and his scoring average eclipsed anything anyone as achieved in recent years. If he gets his short game on point and keeps the ball in play there is absolutely no reason why he couldn't compete. The game hasn't moved on that much. Guys like Kuchar, Mickelson, Z Johnson, Poulter, Snedeker and even Furyk are still up there competing and Tiger was streets ahead of those guys when he was playing regularly. Kuchar took Spieth to the last hole in a Major this year, there is no reason why Tiger couldn't do the same.


----------



## dewsweeper (Oct 31, 2017)

bobmac said:



			I hope his management team have sorted out when he has to do his community service so it doesn't clash with his tee times
		
Click to expand...

No smiley Bob ?


----------



## bobmac (Oct 31, 2017)

dewsweeper said:



			No smiley Bob ?
		
Click to expand...

Oops, sorry


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 31, 2017)

He needs to play competitive golf so the Hero with no cut makes sense. Whether his body is ready and he's ready mentally will only come out once he starts playing. If, FINALLY his body is in order then with a winter of fitness work to get ready he could come out on tour next year and start to compete regularly. That however is as far as I see it going and while there could be a tour win left in him, although doubtful, I am certain he's done in the majors and there are now too many good and younger players and the physical limitations on his body will prevent him winning another


----------



## Slab (Oct 31, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			He needs to play competitive golf so the Hero with no cut makes sense. Whether his body is ready and he's ready mentally will only come out once he starts playing. If, FINALLY his body is in order then with a winter of fitness work to get ready he could come out on tour next year and start to compete regularly. That however is as far as I see it going and while there could be a tour win left in him, although doubtful, I am certain he's done in the majors and there are now too many good and younger players and the physical limitations on his body will prevent him winning another
		
Click to expand...

On the other hand, I read that he's firmly behind your quest to return to single figures  
++ for NLP


Seriously though if someone told you they were certain it wasn't going to happen for you, I'm pretty sure you'd still give it a go. So at least we can look forward to him trying


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 31, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			He was streets ahead of others but not just in driving distance. He was the best scrambler on tour, best putter, and his scoring average eclipsed anything anyone as achieved in recent years. If he gets his short game on point and keeps the ball in play there is absolutely no reason why he couldn't compete. The game hasn't moved on that much. Guys like Kuchar, Mickelson, Z Johnson, Poulter, Snedeker and even Furyk are still up there competing and Tiger was streets ahead of those guys when he was playing regularly. Kuchar took Spieth to the last hole in a Major this year, there is no reason why Tiger couldn't do the same.
		
Click to expand...

All â€œIFâ€™sâ€ 

How many comps have - Kuchar , Mickelson , Johnson , Poulter Furyk etc won over the last 2 years ? 

Itâ€™s all based on hope as opposed to any sort of reality 

Woods was streets ahead - I would say he is miles behind now and that gap that has built over the last ten years is too big for him to bridge


----------



## DaveR (Oct 31, 2017)

The sensible thing for Woods to do is hang up his glove and go off into the sunset and enjoy spending his millions. If he (or anyone else) thinks he can compete again at the top level then they are deluded.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 31, 2017)

He's been hitting shots for, how long.....2-3 weeks?
He hasn't played since February and wasn't playing well when he withdrew.
The last time he played 4 rounds was the Hero last year and he almost came last.
Has he had time to get anywhere near "Match Fit"?
I can't believe that his short game touch will be close to where it needs to be unless he's practicing 12 hours a day - and that won't be happening in case his back goes again...
I predict some flashes of the old Tiger but much more of the newer Tiger - the one that can't keep the ball in play and therefore struggles to a second to last finish.
Unless he gets his Gleuts activated.......then it's anyone's guess.


----------



## Crow (Oct 31, 2017)

Hopers gotta hope.


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 31, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			All â€œIFâ€™sâ€ 

How many comps have - Kuchar , Mickelson , Johnson , Poulter Furyk etc won over the last 2 years ? 

Itâ€™s all based on hope as opposed to any sort of reality 

Woods was streets ahead - I would say he is miles behind now and that gap that has built over the last ten years is too big for him to bridge
		
Click to expand...

Yeah it is all if's, but it's hardly like you're spouting facts. You're guessing too, nobody knows how he's going to play when he comes back. I'd just rather be optimistic as I'm a fan.


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 31, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			Before he was having small preventative surgeries and relying on physio to get his back in shape. He was still living in pain but fighting through it to come back to golf. Now, he's had a serious surgery where he's had two of the discs in his back fused which has allowed him to live pain free and taken all the stress away from the nerve. Hopefully this will allow him to have a prolonged period of playing golf without any pain.
		
Click to expand...

Spinal fusions put added pressure on other parts of the spine, causing them to degenerate more quickly. It's very unlikely he is pain free, no matter what he may claim publically as spinal surgery of this nature rarely alleviates all of the pain, it merely buys the patient time. He will have back problems for the rest of his life and by playing golf he's speeding up the further deterioration of his spine.


----------



## Marshy77 (Oct 31, 2017)

I think a successful comeback would be that he play's 2 rounds without his back being affected. Doubt he's looking at winning the tournement but looking forward to playing again.


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 31, 2017)

I do love the internet rules of extreme viewpoints only, seems exacerbated whenever Woods is brought up aswell 

I'm not a fan or a "hater", he'll generate a lot of interest and hopefully he can get fit enough to play as much/little as he wants.  He certainly brings attention to the sport which, in Europe especially, it desperately needs.

Never understand people saying that he should retire?  Why?  Pretty sure he's earned the right to choose to carry on playing if he so wishes, whether or not he is "deluded" about what he can or can't achieve.

Would I watch the Hero World Challenge if he wasn't playing?  Maybe.

Will I watch it to see his comeback?  Definitely.

Regardless of how he plays that is the impact he has on TV ratings and attendances etc etc etc so fair play to him if he wants another crack.


----------



## Marshy77 (Oct 31, 2017)

NWJocko said:



			I do love the internet rules of extreme viewpoints only, seems exacerbated whenever Woods is brought up aswell 

I'm not a fan or a "hater", he'll generate a lot of interest and hopefully he can get fit enough to play as much/little as he wants.  He certainly brings attention to the sport which, in Europe especially, it desperately needs.

Never understand people saying that he should retire?  Why?  Pretty sure he's earned the right to choose to carry on playing if he so wishes, whether or not he is "deluded" about what he can or can't achieve.

Would I watch the Hero World Challenge if he wasn't playing?  Maybe.

Will I watch it to see his comeback?  Definitely.

Regardless of how he plays that is the impact he has on TV ratings and attendances etc etc etc so fair play to him if he wants another crack.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 31, 2017)

NWJocko said:



			I do love the internet rules of extreme viewpoints only, seems exacerbated whenever Woods is brought up aswell 

I'm not a fan or a "hater", he'll generate a lot of interest and hopefully he can get fit enough to play as much/little as he wants.  He certainly brings attention to the sport which, in Europe especially, it desperately needs.

Never understand people saying that he should retire?  Why?  Pretty sure he's earned the right to choose to carry on playing if he so wishes, whether or not he is "deluded" about what he can or can't achieve.

Would I watch the Hero World Challenge if he wasn't playing?  Maybe.

Will I watch it to see his comeback?  Definitely.

Regardless of how he plays that is the impact he has on TV ratings and attendances etc etc etc so fair play to him if he wants another crack.
		
Click to expand...

Great post, lock the thread :thup:


----------



## bobmac (Oct 31, 2017)

NWJocko said:



			Never understand people saying that he should retire?
		
Click to expand...

Because if he carries on, by the time he gets to 50, he may not be able to walk.

He has nothing to prove, he's achieved everything in golf except 19 majors and it should be pretty obvios to most he's not going to do that now.
Why risk damaging your body even more ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 31, 2017)

NWJocko said:



			I do love the internet rules of extreme viewpoints only, seems exacerbated whenever Woods is brought up aswell 

I'm not a fan or a "hater", he'll generate a lot of interest and hopefully he can get fit enough to play as much/little as he wants.  He certainly brings attention to the sport which, in Europe especially, it desperately needs.

Never understand people saying that he should retire?  Why?  Pretty sure he's earned the right to choose to carry on playing if he so wishes, whether or not he is "deluded" about what he can or can't achieve.

Would I watch the Hero World Challenge if he wasn't playing?  Maybe.

Will I watch it to see his comeback?  Definitely.

Regardless of how he plays that is the impact he has on TV ratings and attendances etc etc etc so fair play to him if he wants another crack.
		
Click to expand...

The problem with Woods with regards the coverage is whenever he plays no one else matters to the broadcasters - they will happily show wall to wall coverage of him regardless of how he is playing. Thatâ€™s not his fault but it happens - and itâ€™s done to satisfy a certain percentage who watch golf just when Woods is on - does that actually help the game seeing one person ? 

In regards attendances - yep more may come through the gate to watch him but the organisers will have to pay initially for that - he doesnâ€™t appear for free and some events pay him a couple million to appear. 

I suspect the appeal of him playing has changed a little - people used to be inspired by him to an extent but now I reckon a lot will turn on to see if itâ€™s car crash time. 

And then there is the people who donâ€™t want to watch wall to wall Woods - they will switch off now.

At one stage Woods was Golf - he was the guy who moved the sport forward in a big way but thatâ€™s a time over a decade ago now - others have taken that mantel. Woods legacy is safe - he is up there with the best sportsman thatâ€™s been - what he doesnâ€™t need to do is prove something to anyone whilst damaging himself further - maybe thatâ€™s why some think he should retire. 

In summary I donâ€™t believe Golf needs Woods - he may need golf but the sport will be fine without him - does Europe â€œdesperately need Woodsâ€ ? Donâ€™t believe so and donâ€™t see why it does - if it does then there is massive problems


----------



## DCB (Oct 31, 2017)

Kellfire said:



			Spinal fusions put added pressure on other parts of the spine, causing them to degenerate more quickly. It's very unlikely he is pain free, no matter what he may claim publically as spinal surgery of this nature rarely alleviates all of the pain, it merely buys the patient time. He will have back problems for the rest of his life and by playing golf he's speeding up the further deterioration of his spine.
		
Click to expand...




bobmac said:



			Because if he carries on, by the time he gets to 50, he may not be able to walk.

He has nothing to prove, he's achieved everything in golf except 19 majors and it should be pretty obvios to most he's not going to do that now.
Why risk damaging your body even more ?
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more. Don't want to see him end up in a wheelchair at 50.


----------



## DaveR (Oct 31, 2017)

NWJocko said:



			I do love the internet rules of extreme viewpoints only, seems exacerbated whenever Woods is brought up aswell 

I'm not a fan or a "hater", he'll generate a lot of interest and hopefully he can get fit enough to play as much/little as he wants.  He certainly brings attention to the sport which, in Europe especially, it desperately needs.

Never understand people saying that he should retire?  Why?  Pretty sure he's earned the right to choose to carry on playing if he so wishes, whether or not he is "deluded" about what he can or can't achieve.

Would I watch the Hero World Challenge if he wasn't playing?  Maybe.

Will I watch it to see his comeback?  Definitely.

Regardless of how he plays that is the impact he has on TV ratings and attendances etc etc etc so fair play to him if he wants another crack.
		
Click to expand...

The reason I said he should retire is because he has absolutely nothing left to prove. He isn't going to beat Jack's record (I'm sure even he realises that) so what else is he playing for? He is too competitive to accept playing to make cuts, he certainly doesn't need the money and by carrying on playing he is just going to do more damage to his back. 

If I was in his shoes I would concentrate on his foundation doing brilliant work giving kids the opportunity to get into golf. He has already created his legacy, he should sit back and enjoy it.


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 31, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The problem with Woods with regards the coverage is whenever he plays no one else matters to the broadcasters - they will happily show wall to wall coverage of him regardless of how he is playing. Thatâ€™s not his fault but it happens - and itâ€™s done to satisfy a certain percentage who watch golf just when Woods is on - does that actually help the game seeing one person ? 

In regards attendances - yep more may come through the gate to watch him but the organisers will have to pay initially for that - he doesnâ€™t appear for free and some events pay him a couple million to appear. 

I suspect the appeal of him playing has changed a little - people used to be inspired by him to an extent but now I reckon a lot will turn on to see if itâ€™s car crash time. 

And then there is the people who donâ€™t want to watch wall to wall Woods - they will switch off now.

At one stage Woods was Golf - he was the guy who moved the sport forward in a big way but thatâ€™s a time over a decade ago now - others have taken that mantel. Woods legacy is safe - he is up there with the best sportsman thatâ€™s been - what he doesnâ€™t need to do is prove something to anyone whilst damaging himself further - maybe thatâ€™s why some think he should retire. 

In summary I donâ€™t believe Golf needs Woods - he may need golf but the sport will be fine without him - does Europe â€œdesperately need Woodsâ€ ? Donâ€™t believe so and donâ€™t see why it does - if it does then there is massive problems
		
Click to expand...

I said the European tour desperately needs attention not necessarily Woods (albeit interest in the Abu Dhabi etc events he used to play in was ramped up).  The European Tour does have massive problems!

I know you have a severe dislike for Woods which I have no issue with (I'm not a fan of his either as i've said), all I'm saying is why should he be told to retire as he's not as good as he was?

Jack, Arnie, Player etc all carried on almost ceremoniously until they could only hit it as far as us choppers so if Woods wants to do the same thats up to him.  He transformed golf so think he's earned the right to play for whatever motivation he has (even if thats just making cuts although suspect he wouldn't last long doing that) :thup:

You mention about the TV coverage all the time, however you never seemed to criticise the BBC for showing every single shot of Rory at every Open for the last few years!


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 31, 2017)

DaveR said:



			The reason I said he should retire is because he has absolutely nothing left to prove. He isn't going to beat Jack's record (I'm sure even he realises that) so what else is he playing for? He is too competitive to accept playing to make cuts, he certainly doesn't need the money and by carrying on playing he is just going to do more damage to his back. 

If I was in his shoes I would concentrate on his foundation doing brilliant work giving kids the opportunity to get into golf. He has already created his legacy, he should sit back and enjoy it.
		
Click to expand...

As i said I have no idea what motivates him or what he is playing for, just that it is up to him whether or not he wants to play.  Vijay Singh, David Toms etc are all nowhere near the level they used to be at but are still on the Tour, should they jack it in aswell?


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 31, 2017)

bobmac said:



			Because if he carries on, by the time he gets to 50, he may not be able to walk.

He has nothing to prove, he's achieved everything in golf except 19 majors and it should be pretty obvios to most he's not going to do that now.
Why risk damaging your body even more ?
		
Click to expand...

I've no idea, with his cash I'm pretty sure there are plenty of respected medical professionals advising him on what he can and can't do, if he is ignoring them and could end up unable to walk at 50 then fair enough he should pack it in.

Just find it laughable that a load of chompers always start saying he should retire whenever the conversation comes up, completely irrational (for all other reasons than medical).

So what if he isn't going to reach 19 majors.  McIlroy won't make it either and has back issues so should he pack it in?


----------



## DaveR (Oct 31, 2017)

NWJocko said:



			As i said I have no idea what motivates him or what he is playing for, just that it is up to him whether or not he wants to play.  Vijay Singh, David Toms etc are all nowhere near the level they used to be at but are still on the Tour, should they jack it in aswell?
		
Click to expand...

Those guys aren't risking their health by carrying on playing as far as I know but it's up to Woods to do whatever he wants I guess.


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 31, 2017)

DaveR said:



			Those guys aren't risking their health by carrying on playing as far as I know but it's up to Woods to do whatever he wants I guess.
		
Click to expand...

Do you know Woods is risking his long term health?  As I've said if he is ignoring medical advice then he is a muppet and should just go and do something else.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 31, 2017)

Actually Jack Nicklaus didn't continue until he was merely a ceremonial golfer. 

After the Masters in '86 he played relatively little on the PGA Tour and his Seniors career wasn't exactly long lived.

From a selfish point of view I would prefer Tiger to retire as I want to remember him in his pomp and have no desire to see him as  a "mid-table" pro'.


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 31, 2017)

MetalMickie said:



			Actually Jack Nicklaus didn't continue until he was merely a ceremonial golfer. 

After the Masters in '86 he played relatively little on the PGA Tour and his Seniors career wasn't exactly long lived.

From a selfish point of view I would prefer Tiger to retire as I want to remember him in his pomp and have no desire to see him as  a "mid-table" pro'.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe just in the majors.

Either way, going by the logic on this thread people would have been telling Jack to pack it in around 1984/1985 when he was on 17 majors.......


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 31, 2017)

NWJocko said:



			I said the European tour desperately needs attention not necessarily Woods (albeit interest in the Abu Dhabi etc events he used to play in was ramped up).  The European Tour does have massive problems!

I know you have a severe dislike for Woods which I have no issue with (I'm not a fan of his either as i've said), all I'm saying is why should he be told to retire as he's not as good as he was?

Jack, Arnie, Player etc all carried on almost ceremoniously until they could only hit it as far as us choppers so if Woods wants to do the same thats up to him.  He transformed golf so think he's earned the right to play for whatever motivation he has (even if thats just making cuts although suspect he wouldn't last long doing that) :thup:

You mention about the TV coverage all the time, however you never seemed to criticise the BBC for showing every single shot of Rory at every Open for the last few years!
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t have a â€œsevere dislikeâ€ of Woods - just donâ€™t think Golf should be about Woods and Woods only regardless of how he is doing 

Does the European Tour have â€œmassive problems â€œ ? There is issues but thatâ€™s based around Money and sponsorship- and because of Woods with appearance Money being a big factor has caused. But I donâ€™t believe they have massive problems just a shame they have to branch out around the world to allow year around Golf - I prefer to watch the ET every day of the week over the PGA Coverage- itâ€™s better in every way - I canâ€™t remember when I last watch a PGA event beyond major and WGC

I have no idea about how Jack and Arnie were like as players but I reckon their demeanour was nothing like the way Woods acted - people warmed to them especially in the way the acted towards the crowds - Woods is a whole different kettle of fish with more stories about him being off , cold and indeed rude to spectators - i also suspect Arnie and Co managed their expectations when they carried on playing and they didnâ€™t have bodies wrecked by operations. I havenâ€™t said that he should retire - if he wants to carry on playing then crack on - it doesnâ€™t bother me as long as each tournament he plays doesnâ€™t become just about him. 

Did BBC only show Rory regardless of what he was doing in the Open ? I know there was a lot of focus on him when he won at Hoylake but I can remember the Open at St Andrews and it wasnâ€™t just about him with a lot of focus on the young lad Dunne - I honestly canâ€™t remember and if they did then itâ€™s just as poor as showing just Woods


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 31, 2017)

DaveR said:



			The reason I said he should retire is because he has absolutely nothing left to prove. He isn't going to beat Jack's record (I'm sure even he realises that) so what else is he playing for? He is too competitive to accept playing to make cuts, he certainly doesn't need the money and by carrying on playing he is just going to do more damage to his back. 

If I was in his shoes I would concentrate on his foundation doing brilliant work giving kids the opportunity to get into golf. He has already created his legacy, he should sit back and enjoy it.
		
Click to expand...

I agree but he has earned the right to come back. Personally I worry about his long term health. Back problems did for Seve and many others and they were left with a legacy of ongoing pain. Is it worth another return and risking that over and above the pain he must suffer on a regular basis?

As for him getting wall to wall coverage, those days are gone. There will be increased media and TV interest especially in the first round. However I think those that say it'll be Woods saturation are off the mark and from what I remember of the last time he played, there was an initial flurry but he was then featured less and less and he slid towards a missed cut or withdrawal.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 31, 2017)

Is there really a suggestion that the European Tour doesn't have massive problems when it struggles to fill a full year schedule and the prize fund at some is as low ad it is. Where the higher ranked European players base  themselves in the States. And where so many events are being played well away from Europe. 

As for the claim that the  ET is in any way superior to the PGA Tour; well that is to just fly in the face of all the evidence. Just  ask Mcilroy, Stenson, Garcia, Rose etc;


----------



## Val (Oct 31, 2017)

The European tour could do worse than invite Tiger and pay a fee to get him to play in the PGA at Wentworth, Irish and/or Scottish open and another key event to attract numbers.

Wherever Tiger tips up, people tip up to watch him.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 31, 2017)

Val said:



			The European tour could do worse than invite Tiger and pay a fee to get him to play in the PGA at Wentworth, Irish and/or Scottish open and another key event to attract numbers.

Wherever Tiger tips up, people tip up to watch him.
		
Click to expand...

Whenever he used to play in the desert swing he used to get anywhere between $2 and 3 million appearance fee alone - thatâ€™s more than the prize
Money for each of those events - and those events certainly donâ€™t struggle to get spectators into watch - 

Some events have run at losses because of paying people like Woods appearance Money.


----------



## Val (Oct 31, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Some events have run at losses because of paying people like Woods appearance Money.
		
Click to expand...

Fact or opinion? If itâ€™s fact Iâ€™d be keen to see the numbers. 

If itâ€™s opinion then I disagree, why would the Turkish Open pay him every year to play if it was losing money every year?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 31, 2017)

Val said:



			Fact or opinion? If itâ€™s fact Iâ€™d be keen to see the numbers. 

If itâ€™s opinion then I disagree, why would the Turkish Open pay him every year to play if it was losing money every year?
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s straight from someone who works for the ET - events paid him the money that in the hope that there would be big uptake on people coming from all over the world to play the course and others in the area  - the event organisers happy to take the hit of paying him more than the prize money because at that time you could say â€œWoods played our course and hit an 8 Iron from here etc etc â€œand charge big fees for it - 

Itâ€™s the same with the Grove - a decent enough course that can charge big fees because Woods did this and that at the place and plaques everywhere.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 31, 2017)

Posted on ballyliffin golf club - Tiger Alert #Ballyliffin2018 Dubai Duty Free Irish Open !


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 31, 2017)

For the vast majority of events on the ET it's not an issue about making  a profit.  

They will never take enough in gate receipts or TV money due to the relatively low  level of interest in golf as a spectator sport in those countries. 

Therefore the organisers rely upon the sponsorship money and the sponsors themselves will dictate how the money is spent. If they feel that paying appearance money to Tiger will help raise their profile then that is what will happen.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 31, 2017)

Tiger reportedly made $8 Million from appearing in 3 events back in 2013, why shouldnâ€™t he?

He doesnâ€™t get money for every event, only those who wish to use him to create publicity.

Spieth, Watson, Johnson and Rory all paid appearance fees of upto $2 Million last year, it happens and the best can command it.


----------



## PieMan (Oct 31, 2017)

bobmac said:



			I hope his management team have sorted out when he has to do his community service so it doesn't clash with his tee times
		
Click to expand...

Or is his community service at the Hero Challenge? Tend a few pins, rake some bunkers, help water the greens, empty the bins and maybe help out in the merchandise areas?!!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 31, 2017)

Val said:



			Fact or opinion? If itâ€™s fact Iâ€™d be keen to see the numbers. 

If itâ€™s opinion then I disagree, why would the Turkish Open pay him every year to play if it was losing money every year?
		
Click to expand...

Hearsay apparently!

It makes sense, perhaps knowing this could be a last hurrah for Woods and it could make commercial sense on both sides. Don't think it'll happen sadly


----------



## bobmac (Oct 31, 2017)

PieMan said:



			Or is his community service at the Hero Challenge? Tend a few pins, rake some bunkers, help water the greens, empty the bins and maybe help out in the merchandise areas?!!!  

Click to expand...

As long as he's not involved with valet parking


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 31, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Itâ€™s straight from someone who works for the ET - events paid him the money that in the hope that there would be big uptake on people coming from all over the world to play the course and others in the area  - the event organisers happy to take the hit of paying him more than the prize money because at that time you could say â€œWoods played our course and hit an 8 Iron from here etc etc â€œand charge big fees for it - 

Itâ€™s the same with the Grove - a decent enough course that can charge big fees because Woods did this and that at the place and plaques everywhere.
		
Click to expand...

Can you name your source or prove this or should we just take your word for it.


----------



## Marshy77 (Nov 1, 2017)

Money won't be his motivation and I'm pretty sure that he will have taken the very best medical care and advice on his back. He's a golfer, like us he wants to play golf. Unless you have to retire because of an injury like his back then all you want to do is play. 

How many threads do we see on here from people who are injured/been injured but are looking at carrying on playing through injury/waiting for ops or on the road to recovery?? 

If you physically can't play anymore, which I suspect may happen to Tiger over the next couple of years he'll jack it in. He'll have to. If he can get round and make a few cuts then great, if not he'll be playing as well as he can for as long as he can.


----------



## BTatHome (Nov 1, 2017)

Crikey, if there are only a dozen people on tour that warrant being able to win each week then what are the rest of them doing turning up?

Based on some of the above there must be a hundred guys in the field each week that basically should retire as they have no chance of winning an event.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Nov 1, 2017)

BTatHome said:



			Crikey, if there are only a dozen people on tour that warrant being able to win each week then what are the rest of them doing turning up?

Based on some of the above there must be a hundred guys in the field each week that basically should retire as they have no chance of winning an event.
		
Click to expand...

Trying to earn a decent living ??


----------



## Mike Oakville (Nov 1, 2017)

chrisd said:



			I, for one would love to see him come back AND challenge. Golf has a lot to thank him for
		
Click to expand...

 totally agree, I can't see him competing well against the new young top guns, but he is still an icon and role model for what he has achieved.
I


----------



## shortgame (Nov 1, 2017)

BTatHome said:



			Crikey, if there are only a dozen people on tour that warrant being able to win each week then what are the rest of them doing turning up?

Based on some of the above there must be a hundred guys in the field each week that basically should retire as they have no chance of winning an event.
		
Click to expand...

100's of touring pros make a very good living without often if ever winning

Tiger's case is pretty unique, as others have said let's hope that the 1000's of hours hitting balls (that he needs to even get close to competing) don't leave him wheelchair bound in later life


----------



## Fish (Nov 1, 2017)

If he was a real Tiger Iâ€™d have put him down by now ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Tiger Woods (Nov 1, 2017)

Fish said:



			If he was a real Tiger Iâ€™d have put him down by now ï˜œ
		
Click to expand...

Coming from a man who has a thread about his own body being in a state of tatters? Why do you still play? You donâ€™t get paid a penny and still hack it around in all weathers further ruining your decaying body? 

Alot of people who donâ€™t like me sure love to talk about me at every opportunity on here


----------



## HankMarvin (Nov 1, 2017)

Tiger Woods said:



			Coming from a man who has a thread about his own body being in a state of tatters? Why do you still play? You donâ€™t get paid a penny and still hack it around in all weathers further ruining your decaying body? 

Alot of people who donâ€™t like me sure love to talk about me at every opportunity on here 

Click to expand...

You tell em Tiger.......:whoo:


----------



## tugglesf239 (Nov 2, 2017)

NWJocko said:



			I do love the internet rules of extreme viewpoints only, seems exacerbated whenever Woods is brought up aswell 

I'm not a fan or a "hater", he'll generate a lot of interest and hopefully he can get fit enough to play as much/little as he wants.  He certainly brings attention to the sport which, in Europe especially, it desperately needs.

Never understand people saying that he should retire?  Why?  Pretty sure he's earned the right to choose to carry on playing if he so wishes, whether or not he is "deluded" about what he can or can't achieve.

Would I watch the Hero World Challenge if he wasn't playing?  Maybe.

Will I watch it to see his comeback?  Definitely.

Regardless of how he plays that is the impact he has on TV ratings and attendances etc etc etc so fair play to him if he wants another crack.
		
Click to expand...

Amen to that brother.


----------



## IainP (Nov 25, 2017)

Seems a LA bookmaker is listing young Eldrick at 20/1 to win a major in 2018


lights blue touchpaper, stands well back


----------



## chrisd (Nov 25, 2017)

IainP said:



			Seems a LA bookmaker is listing young Eldrick at 20/1 to win a major in 2018


lights blue touchpaper, stands well back 

Click to expand...

I'd love it if he did but can't see it happening next year


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 26, 2017)

Will it be worth watching his tournament next week. Will we see Tiger limping down the fairway or get to see the other golfers playing?


----------



## hovis (Nov 26, 2017)

I've just had Â£10 on him to win his first event at 50/1.   long shot i know.   I've also put Â£10 of sky bet credit i had to use on him at 300/1  winning "wire to wire"   does anyone know what that means???


----------



## TheDiablo (Nov 26, 2017)

Wire to Wire is leading after every round (and obviously winning)


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 26, 2017)

hovis said:



			I've just had Â£10 on him to win his first event at 50/1.   long shot i know.   I've also put Â£10 of sky bet credit i had to use on him at 300/1  winning "wire to wire"   does anyone know what that means???
		
Click to expand...

Think itâ€™s to win his first 2 events


----------



## hovis (Nov 26, 2017)

TheDiablo said:



			Wire to Wire is leading after every round (and obviously winning)
		
Click to expand...

oh.  that's a waste of Â£10 then!!! ðŸ˜€


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 26, 2017)

Looks like I was wrong &#128563;


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 26, 2017)

hovis said:



			oh.  that's a waste of Â£10 then!!! ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

You backing Rory not to win in 2018?


----------



## hovis (Nov 26, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			You backing Rory not to win in 2018?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not going to push my luck &#128513;


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 26, 2017)

hovis said:



			I'm not going to push my luck ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m on John Rahm to win a major. 
Surely heâ€™s going to be in contention.


----------



## shortgame (Nov 26, 2017)

hovis said:



			I've also put Â£10 of sky bet credit i had to use on him at 300/1  winning "wire to wire"   does anyone know what that means???
		
Click to expand...

It means you've lost your Â£10


----------



## hovis (Nov 26, 2017)

shortgame said:



			It means you've lost your Â£10 

Click to expand...

i know.   i had a bonus Â£10 to spend with sky as long as ot was used by the end of the year.  Â£3000 would be a nice xmas present though


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 26, 2017)

Seriously excited for this week. Love watching Tiger play and even more so after reading the reports from people who have played with him recently. Come on Tiger!


----------



## Fish (Nov 26, 2017)

The circus is back in town &#128540;


----------



## Tiger Woods (Nov 27, 2017)

Fish said:



			The circus is back in town &#63004;
		
Click to expand...

And your chief clown...

Get ready ladies and gentlemen the main man is back!!!


----------



## One Planer (Nov 27, 2017)

Tiger Woods said:



			And your chief clown...

Get ready ladies and gentlemen the main mans back's gone again!!!
		
Click to expand...

Fixed.


----------



## Lump (Nov 27, 2017)

Seen a few videos of him playing and I'll be honest, Swing looks good with plenty of speed too.

He won't be tournament sharp but I'll hazard a guess and say he'll contend for a couple of rounds before the lack of game time will show.


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 27, 2017)

Reading some very promising stuff right now. His back in pain free, shot 65 and beat Rory by 5 shots yesterday, is bombing it 15-20 yards past Patrick Reed today in a practice round. I really hope it all clicks on Thursday, would be so sweet to see Tiger come out and shoot a few under.


----------



## Captainron (Nov 27, 2017)

I have never been a fan of Tiger but that said, him being back and in some kind of form will be good for the game and garner loads of interest.

Will be interesting to see how he goes during this incarnation


----------



## shortgame (Nov 27, 2017)

Lots of positive news coming out, wonder if he's over the chipping yips that affected him last time out (was that his last comeback? losing track)

Certainly will be very exciting if he can actually challenge next year


----------



## Yant (Nov 27, 2017)

Last time he came back his short game looked mustard.  It was his driving that was the issue - everything went right and into deep rough.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 27, 2017)

will be good to see him on the Seniors Tour


----------



## Mike Oakville (Nov 27, 2017)

You may not be wrong,but it would be a very tall order


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 27, 2017)

The cynic in me says we've heard all these positive vibes before and then things going wrong. I hope this time he's fully fit, and the driving issues and short game meltdowns are consigned to history and he can make a good fist at this attempt. I still remain convinced he'll not win another major but I do hope he can compete again and enjoy a full playing schedule


----------



## User62651 (Nov 27, 2017)

Hope he can make a go of it this time. Sounds like the vertebrae fusion has worked. Needs to manage his body now and not overdo running and weight training etc, nearly 42 now. Mickelson, Els, OMeara, Singh, Stricker, Perry etc have all shown early 40s can be a good age for winning at golf but I doubt any of them hit the gym like Tiger did/does.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 27, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			Reading some very promising stuff right now. His back in pain free.
		
Click to expand...

Not that old chestnut.


----------



## One Planer (Nov 27, 2017)

Am I the only one who really couldn't care less?


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 27, 2017)

good luck Tiger,hope it all goes well.nuff said.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 27, 2017)

One Planer said:



			Am I the only one who really couldn't care less?
		
Click to expand...

Nope - I expect it will be the same as last time - over the top hype about a golfer is now old news within the current field of golfers 

Itâ€™s time to move on just like the game of golf has moved on - thank him for what he has does but golf would do better to focus on the present


----------



## Imurg (Nov 27, 2017)

Whatever happens this week, the Fanboys and the Haters need to keep calm.
You can't decide whether he's "back" or not until he's completed at least a couple more tournaments.
The Hero is an ideal comeback event. No cut, no real pressure, 18(?) players - so even if he's flat last he still finishes 18th....if he finishes 5th it doesn't make it a successful comeback..
Get him in a couple of proper PGA events and then you'll be able to see where he is in comparison to the rest of the field.
I fear Internet meltdown if he does finish top 5


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 27, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Nope - I expect it will be the same as last time - over the top hype about a *golfer is now old news* within the current field of golfers 

Itâ€™s time to move on just like the grame of golf has moved on - thank him for what he has does but golf would do better to focus on the present
		
Click to expand...

whikst I agree there is a media circus.

He clearly isnâ€™t old news. He is still far and away the stand out name (not player) in golf. All the current stars grew up idolising him and Iâ€™m sure are more than happy to share a round or two with him on the thurs and Fridays he participates in.......


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 27, 2017)

Be interesting to see how he goes, all sounds positive but all has been before.  I wouldn't bother my backside watching this tournament if he wasn't coming back tbh.

Not sure golf has really "moved on", a lot of the hype is by people interested in watching him so obviously still a big draw to golf fans (not all obviously).


----------



## IainP (Nov 27, 2017)

May need to partake in some commentator/pundit bingo.

How long before someone mentions a possible Ryder Cup wildcard for Tigger?


----------



## DaveR (Nov 27, 2017)

I saw a tweet this afternoon that showed Tiger's potential world ranking after next week. Even if he finishes last he will move up a squillion places in the rankings.

Should a closed small field invitational event like this carry OWGR points? I think not.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 27, 2017)

DaveR said:



			I saw a tweet this afternoon that showed Tiger's potential world ranking after next week. Even if he finishes last he will move up a squillion places in the rankings.

Should a closed small field invitational event like this carry OWGR points? I think not.
		
Click to expand...

No it shouldn't.
It's too small a field.
Last year Tiger got 4.38 points for coming 15th in an 18 man field
This year Stenson got 4.32 points for coming 10th in a field of 150+ at the BMW International in June..
That just can't be right..
Whoever comes last is going to get around 3.5 points - that's the equivalent of finishing T37 at The Open......


----------



## Digger (Nov 27, 2017)

Imurg said:



			No it shouldn't.
It's too small a field.
Last year Tiger got 4.38 points for coming 15th in an 18 man field
This year Stenson got 4.32 points for coming 10th in a field of 150+ at the BMW International in June..
That just can't be right..
Whoever comes last is going to get around 3.5 points - that's the equivalent of finishing T37 at The Open......
		
Click to expand...

Didn't know any of that. That's surely not fair on the guys rocking up week in week out fighting for the points.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 27, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			whikst I agree there is a media circus.

He clearly isnâ€™t old news. He is still far and away the stand out name (not player) in golf. All the current stars grew up idolising him and Iâ€™m sure are more than happy to share a round or two with him on the thurs and Fridays he participates in.......
		
Click to expand...

Definitely not old news and the modern day pros enjoying the perks of endorsements and big purses every week owe a lot for the way Woods changed the game. Has it really moved on that much? There's no stand out player in the world and we do see some of the older players still managing to win on tour. It can't be beyond the realms of possibilities for him to get to the top 50 again, fitness and form permitting and that has to be great for the game to see him in the big events likes the WGC's.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 27, 2017)

Points are generally based on the %age of players who are in the top 100.
Obviously at the Hero, they all are - with the exception of Tiger
At standard Tour events you may have 20% of the top 100 playing so fewer points are available.At some ET events the %age could be very low...


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 27, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Points are generally based on the %age of players who are in the top 100.
Obviously at the Hero, they all are - with the exception of Tiger
At standard Tour events you may have 20% of the top 100 playing so fewer points are available.At some ET events the %age could be very low...
		
Click to expand...

Agreed this is a nonsense for what is an invitational event.  Wider point in general about the imbalance between regular PGA and Euro Tour events is also something that needs to be addressed if the European Tour is to survive/thrive IMO


----------



## Imurg (Nov 28, 2017)

NWJocko said:



			Agreed this is a nonsense for what is an invitational event.  Wider point in general about the imbalance between regular PGA and Euro Tour events is also something that needs to be addressed if the European Tour is to survive/thrive IMO
		
Click to expand...

Correction to previous - it's the top 200 not 100.

It's a complicated process working out how many points are available for each tournament.
http://www.owgr.com/about

And, as it's based on rankings, until more top players - top 50 or better- play more ET events, nothing is likely to change.
Bigger prizes attract the better player and the bigger prizes are across the pond....


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 28, 2017)

Here's the breakdown of how his WR will be affected this week:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2017)

Itâ€™s pathetic that so many world ranking points should on offer for whatâ€™s essentially a very rich invitational event - it should have no status and no affect on any ranking system 

The sooner they revamp the system and base the points on the events not who is playing - it would start to create a more level playing field


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 28, 2017)

Maybe shouldn't be quite as many ranking points as there are for this tournament, but I think it makes sense that it has a good standing. This is an event where the field is made up of the elite players in the world, invitational or not, so a win here should be worth more than a win at your bog standard European Tour event. If Tiger comes in off a lay-off and does well, he deserves the ranking points because he'll prove he belongs with those elite players. I don't have a problem with it.


----------



## Slab (Nov 28, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Itâ€™s pathetic that so many world ranking points should on offer *for whatâ€™s essentially a very rich invitational event -* it should have no status and no affect on any ranking system 

The sooner they revamp the system and base the points on the events not who is playing - it would start to create a more level playing field
		
Click to expand...

You could just as easily be describing The Masters there


----------



## JamesR (Nov 28, 2017)

Slab said:



			You could just as easily be describing The Masters there
		
Click to expand...

Not really. You basically have to be either, a winner of certain events, or one of the top players in the world to get an invitation to The Masters.


----------



## Slab (Nov 28, 2017)

JamesR said:



			Not really. You basically have to be either, a winner of certain events, or one of the top players in the world to get an invitation to The Masters.
		
Click to expand...

That's kinda what I mean, you either have to win an event or one of the top players in the world to get an invitation to the Hero event too

And both are reduced field invitational


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 28, 2017)

Yeah, this event is basically just a condensed version of The Masters.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2017)

Itâ€™s nothing like the Masters 

Players all over the world can compete to enter the Masters including Amatuers , the list of entries is vast whilst short compared to other majors 

Woods has handpicked golfers to try and enhance the appeal hence the big prize fund for such a small field -  players know they will still pick up a heathly cheque regardless of how they play - 18 golfers no cut Â£3.5 mil - thatâ€™s why players go to play in it and because of the stupid ranking system they take the points with them 

Itâ€™s essentially an exhibition Comp with a handful of players


----------



## Slab (Nov 28, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Itâ€™s nothing like the Masters 

Players all over the world can compete to enter the Masters including Amatuers , the list of entries is vast whilst short compared to other majors 

Woods has handpicked golfers to try and enhance the appeal hence the big prize fund for such a small field -  players know they will still pick up a heathly cheque regardless of how they play - 18 golfers no cut Â£3.5 mil - thatâ€™s why players go to play in it and because of the stupid ranking system they take the points with them 

Itâ€™s essentially an exhibition Comp with a handful of players
		
Click to expand...

You're mistaken or otherwise. Its the worlds top ranked golfers (from the whole world) who compete all over the world to be some of the very best, plus the winners of the 4 Majors 

Its just a more elite field (rather than having Ian Woosnam et al added to it)


----------



## Tiger Woods (Nov 28, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			The cynic in me says we've heard all these positive vibes before and then things going wrong. I hope this time he's fully fit, and the driving issues and short game meltdowns are consigned to history and he can make a good fist at this attempt. I still remain convinced he'll not win another major but I do hope he can compete again and enjoy a full playing schedule
		
Click to expand...

Im still convinced you will never reach single figures again. Infact I would bet my manhood on it and you know I like to use that like Luke Skywalker does swinging his lightsaber around.


----------



## Tiger Woods (Nov 28, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Nope - I expect it will be the same as last time - over the top hype about a golfer is now old news within the current field of golfers 

Itâ€™s time to move on just like the game of golf has moved on - thank him for what he has does but golf would do better to focus on the present
		
Click to expand...

You sure do Like to talk about me considering you couldn't care less about me Phillip? I guarantee you will be the first in front of the TV set this Thursday :thup:

OBSESSED!!!


----------



## Tiger Woods (Nov 28, 2017)

Thanks for the kind comments guys I look forward to bringing the masses back to golf starting this Thursday.


----------



## Steve Bamford (Nov 28, 2017)

Hopefully Tiger will complete all 4 rounds with no issues. I've read 90 press hacks have gone to Albany - must be a huge drag spending 6/7 days in the Bahamas talking TW 24 hours a day.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 28, 2017)

JamesR said:



			Not really. You basically have to be either, a winner of certain events, or one of the top players in the world to get an invitation to The Masters.
		
Click to expand...

Well Woods fits the mould for that too.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 28, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			Yeah, this event is basically just a condensed version of The Masters.
		
Click to expand...

18 players in the Hero versus approx 100 in the Masters. They have had to go down to world #32 to fill the 17 places then Woods at #1193. That's more condensed than a tin of milk!

Absolute joke giving out ranking points for this event.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 28, 2017)

Tiger Woods said:



			Thanks for the kind comments guys I look forward to bringing the masses back to golf starting this Thursday.
		
Click to expand...

I think you might be better off on the practice ground than commenting on here Eldrick. Last time out your short game was worse than mine and that's saying something 


ps......why is a grown man (I assume you are?) pretending to be someone else on a golf forum??


----------



## Tiger Woods (Nov 28, 2017)

Your a grown man on a forum with over 10K posts, who's the one who needs to get a life 

Now back to practice :swing:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 28, 2017)

Tiger Woods said:



			Your a grown man on a forum with over 10K posts, who's the one who needs to get a life 

Now back to practice :swing:
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but I'm pretending to be a club hacker, you're pretending to be a golf pro.

At least I'm good at what I pretend to do


----------



## JamesR (Nov 28, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			Well Woods fits the mould for that too.
		
Click to expand...

Yes exactly, he's earned the right to play in virtually every event, by winning relevant tournaments.


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 28, 2017)

drive4show said:



			I think you might be better off on the practice ground than commenting on here Eldrick. Last time out your short game was worse than mine and that's saying something 

Click to expand...

During his last comeback his short game was more than solid. Made some superb up and downs at the Hero last year. It was his long game that let him down, was spraying the driver all over the place, it was the comeback before where his short game was embarrassing. He's made some good swing changes in the build up to this though, so I'm hoping those issues with the driver are behind him. Even Brandel Chamblee was praising Tiger's latest Driver swing, saying how close it was to his "best ever" swing, and Chamblee has been one of Tiger's biggest detractors. 

I'm just going to keep buying into the hype. I never got the chance to see Tiger at his peak so I relish every opportunity to see the great man in action. I'm excited, can't wait for Thursday.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 28, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			During his last comeback his short game was more than solid. Made some superb up and downs at the Hero last year. It was his long game that let him down, was spraying the driver all over the place, it was the comeback before where his short game was embarrassing. He's made some good swing changes in the build up to this though, so I'm hoping those issues with the driver are behind him. Even Brandel Chamblee was praising Tiger's latest Driver swing, saying how close it was to his "best ever" swing, and Chamblee has been one of Tiger's biggest detractors. 

I'm just going to keep buying into the hype. I never got the chance to see Tiger at his peak so I relish every opportunity to see the great man in action. I'm excited, can't wait for Thursday.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on Dan,some haters just fail to get there facts right because they are to anxious to get their digs in.

Nobody can touch Tiger when it comes to putting bums on seats or viewing figures,good luck to him.
Just like any comeback after a lengthy time off nobody expects miracles,however a good showing would be welcome imo.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 28, 2017)

JamesR said:



			Not really. You basically have to be either, a winner of certain events, or one of the top players in the world to get an invitation to The Masters.
		
Click to expand...

Or someone who has played in the Masters or won that can still walk and lift a club


----------



## Imurg (Nov 28, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			Just like any comeback after a lengthy time off nobody expects miracles,however a good showing would be welcome imo.
		
Click to expand...

Realists are looking for him simply completing all 4 rounds
Trouble is a lot of people are expecting  a top 5 at least...

As I said earlier, nobody can draw any real conclusions until he's played a couple of proper tournaments..


----------



## pogle (Nov 28, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			Maybe shouldn't be quite as many ranking points as there are for this tournament, but I think it makes sense that it has a good standing. This is an event where the field is made up of the elite players in the world, invitational or not, so a win here should be worth more than a win at your bog standard European Tour event.* If Tiger comes in off a lay-off and does well*, he deserves the ranking points because he'll prove he belongs with those elite players. I don't have a problem with it.
		
Click to expand...

But if he doesn't do well and finishes last by a mile, he still gets to move up over 200 places in the rankings. How on Earth can that be right?


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 28, 2017)

Is it really that big of a deal? He'll still be 950th in the world.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 28, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



*During his last comeback* his short game was more than solid. Made some superb up and downs at the Hero last year. It was his long game that let him down, was spraying the driver all over the place, *it was the comeback before *where his short game was embarrassing. He's made some good swing changes in the build up to this though, so I'm hoping those issues with the driver are behind him. Even Brandel Chamblee was praising Tiger's latest Driver swing, saying how close it was to his "best ever" swing, and Chamblee has been one of Tiger's biggest detractors.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I forgot he's had more 'comebacks' than Frank Sinatra. And don't get your hopes up about his driving, the driver is the club he has struggled with most throughout his career, even at his peak.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 28, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			Is it really that big of a deal? He'll still be 950th in the world.
		
Click to expand...

Guess you'll need to ask the guys at that end of the rankings that are battling away week in, week out trying to gain ranking points.


----------



## JamesR (Nov 28, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Realists are looking for him simply completing all 4 rounds
Trouble is *a lot of people are expecting  a top 5 at leas*t...
..
		
Click to expand...

I'd be happy with a top 18


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Nov 28, 2017)

JamesR said:



			I'd be happy with a top 18
		
Click to expand...

What a great of the game he is, to come back after so long and get a top 20 really would show he's back


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Nov 28, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Guess you'll need to ask the guys at that end of the rankings that are battling away week in, week out trying to gain ranking points.
		
Click to expand...

I could be wrong but there probably accepting that the top players in the world pick up some additional ranking points from this event, and on this occasion not be too upset that Tiger gets them based on the history and 14 members rather than his current rankings. Or should anyone receiving a sponsors invite to a tournament be excluded from points as it happens every tournament and didn't get in purely on rankings?


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 28, 2017)

There will probably be more pictures of yachts in the harbour than on course action if it is anything like last year. 

As for the ranking points, the whole system is flawed big time. As good as Tigger has been for the game there is no way he should accumulate any points from this tournament. None of them should.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 28, 2017)

I don't think there is any doubt the awarding of ranking points for this event is flawed. I just hope Woods is ready although how hard the field will actually push given they all pick up decent money and ranking points and it's a season ender jolly remains to be seen


----------



## anotherdouble (Nov 28, 2017)

That means Tiger tv will be back. I can't think of nothing worse.


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 28, 2017)

Don't watch then.


----------



## User101 (Nov 28, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			I can't think of nothing worse.
		
Click to expand...

Other than your grammar


----------



## anotherdouble (Nov 28, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			Don't watch then.
		
Click to expand...

I won't be



Cabby said:



			Other than your grammar 

Click to expand...

Ok. I will ask you for a grammar check before I post. Thank you for your written English expertise. Most kind of you


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			Don't watch then.
		
Click to expand...

The problem is people want to watch the golf but when Woods plays the Coverage is always just him regardless of how well his playing - the rest of the field are forgotten .


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 28, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Guess you'll need to ask the guys at that end of the rankings that are battling away week in, week out trying to gain ranking points.
		
Click to expand...

With the greatest respect to those guys. They are journeyman pros scratching a living. Good luck to em, but if tiger woods manages to stay fit for a year. Does anyone truly believe his ranking would remain sub 500?

if he wasnâ€™t there, it would simply be another top 20star, those guys in the lower reaches arenâ€™t losing points to woods as such. Simply the tournament.


----------



## cookelad (Nov 29, 2017)

Watched the press conference last night and I canâ€™t be the only one thinking that thereâ€™s a touch of Groundhog Day about the whole thing, it all could easily have been lifted from any one of the previous comebacks. Hopefully itâ€™s the real thing this time but I get less optimistic each time.


----------



## User62651 (Nov 29, 2017)

cookelad said:



			Watched the press conference last night and I canâ€™t be the only one thinking that thereâ€™s a touch of Groundhog Day about the whole thing, it all could easily have been lifted from any one of the previous comebacks. Hopefully itâ€™s the real thing this time but I get less optimistic each time.
		
Click to expand...

Watched a little youtube stuff from Tiger in the Bahamas, swing's a bit more compact and looks go to go this time -
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7s6Em64Iek


----------



## Yant (Nov 29, 2017)

Really looking forward to it.  Hope he's really back this time, it'll be great for the game.


----------



## cookelad (Nov 29, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			Watched a little youtube stuff from Tiger in the Bahamas, swing's a bit more compact and looks go to go this time -
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7s6Em64Iek

Click to expand...

Sadly, even that has been said before, again, hopefully this isnâ€™t another false dawn as Iâ€™d like to see him get somewhere near the top again.


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 29, 2017)

Missed one fairway today at the Pro-Am. It's happening. He's back.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 29, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			Missed one fairway today at the Pro-Am. It's happening. He's back.
		
Click to expand...

Hope so, but I know how much better I play without a card in my hand. 

Pressure tomorrow row will be intense Iâ€™m sure.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 29, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			Missed one fairway today at the Pro-Am. It's happening. He's back.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't miss any on Sunday. I've never been away.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 29, 2017)

Looking forward to seeing what happens. Hope he can do four rounds and do himself justice


----------



## Steve Bamford (Nov 30, 2017)

If he's healthy it's all good. But those expecting too much, should remember the terrible chipping yips he had 12 months ago. For me this is all about TW completing 4 rounds in good health. If he finishes above other players, all the better for him hopefully being a regular part of 2018.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 30, 2017)

Will this be his last roll of the dice?


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 30, 2017)

what time does he tee off ?


----------



## Marshy77 (Nov 30, 2017)

bobmac said:



			Will this be his last roll of the dice?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I think so, think after his latest op and recovery time I think if his back goes again or can't play well enough to play weekends then I think he'll give up the game competitively or pick and choose his events and play that way.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 30, 2017)

Good luck to the guy - hope he's not putting his health at risk by picking up again.  You only have one back - and you are stuck with it for life.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 30, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Good luck to the guy - hope he's not putting his health at risk by picking up again.  You only have one back - and you are stuck with it for life.
		
Click to expand...

lets not get too carried away. he will hardly end up in a wheelchair swinging a golf club with a dicky back. 

there are guys going out today with bad backs with a shovel in hand to put food on the table.


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 30, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			what time does he tee off ?
		
Click to expand...

5.05pm UK time - Sky broadcast starts at 5.30, so should be -2 by the time the broadcast starts.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 30, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			5.05pm UK time - Sky broadcast starts at 5.30, so should be -2 by the time the broadcast starts.
		
Click to expand...

You really are getting very excited now aren't you


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 30, 2017)

Haha- unbelievably so. Going to be real disappointed when he limps off the course after 6 holes tomorrow at +7. Until that happens, THE HYPE IS REAL!!!!!!ONE!!!!!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 30, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			lets not get too carried away. he will hardly end up in a wheelchair swinging a golf club with a dicky back. 

there are guys going out today with bad backs with a shovel in hand to put food on the table.
		
Click to expand...

..and look how many of them end up when in their 60s and 70s...

I hope he doesn't jigger his back well and good.  But not many of us swing the club as he does and at the speed he does - with the twisting that his swing entails and the impact on the ground that results from his swing.

I do wish him well.  But also feel he has to gang warily


----------



## *TQ* (Nov 30, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			what time does he tee off ?
		
Click to expand...

17:05 UK Time


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 30, 2017)

A par 5 in two, a club twirl and ball chase, a birdie, a long par putt sunk and a fist pump. Tiger's back.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 30, 2017)

There's an awful lot of people on Twitter embarrassing themselves by having instant multiples because they've just seen a fist pump...
Seriously.....
Attention GOLF - get a grip of perspective

Please.......


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 30, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			A par 5 in two, a club twirl and ball chase, a birdie, a long par putt sunk and a fist pump. Tiger's back.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

And a duffed chip somewhere Iâ€™m guessing plus a wild drive into the rubbish - Twitter right now plus the Sky commentary are a touch embarrassing by going a little over the top


----------



## Imurg (Nov 30, 2017)

There will be so many tears when he gets his first bogey - the World will go on Tsunami alert.....


----------



## Fish (Nov 30, 2017)

Had it on for the last 30 minutes and the circus has focussed 80%+ on Tigger. 

Now all were getting is all the reruns of his swing changes, ffs, Iâ€™m going to watch Strictly Take 2, I can genuinely get excited if some decent tottie is on, not get all wet over a has been whoâ€™s seen better days.


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 30, 2017)

Boom. The classic Tiger hard swing and recoil with the driver. We're seeing a much free-er swing from Tiger than we have the last few comebacks. Played a lovely stinger out of the waste area on the Par 5 (another shot that has disappeared during his last few comebacks) and then he took an almighty rip at that drive. Positive signs.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 30, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			A par 5 in two, a club twirl and ball chase, a birdie, a long par putt sunk and a fist pump. Tiger's back.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, he's even on the 1st page of the leaderboard.


----------



## 3565 (Nov 30, 2017)

He's the leader of the -1 group by the TV company......when in actual fact he should be a little further down as a couple of -1 are a hole ahead him.... Tv company pandering to ratings.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 30, 2017)

I'm not watching it but from Dan's running commentary it seems he is hacking out of rough from missing fairways and having to hole long putts to save par.

Yep.....Tiger's back   :rofl:


----------



## richart (Nov 30, 2017)

Watched a fair bit of US golf, and they seem to randomly place players on the same score. In Europe scores are shown by Sky in holes played order.

Woods is looking pretty good to me. Giving it a 'healthy' smack. I imagine it will take longer for his short game to get back to where it was a few years back. If Woods wasn't playing I wouldn't be watching. Mind you if Jack Nicklaus was playing I would watch him at nearly 80 . You don't get to watch true legends of the game play that often.


----------



## Fish (Nov 30, 2017)

richart said:



			You don't get to watch true legends of the game play that often.
		
Click to expand...

You need to play with me and Smiffy more then &#128540;&#127948;&#65039;


----------



## richart (Nov 30, 2017)

Fish said:



			You need to play with me and Smiffy more then &#128540;&#127948;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

I certainly don't want to play with Smiffy more.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 30, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			:rofl:

And a duffed chip somewhere Iâ€™m guessing plus a wild drive into the rubbish - Twitter right now plus the Sky commentary are a touch embarrassing by going a little over the top
		
Click to expand...

Watching just so you can gloat at failure,pretty sad boys.
Phil didnt you slate commentators yesterday about Wayne Rooneys goal as well.
I believe Wayne himself said it was probably up there with his best goal ever.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 30, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			Watching just so you can gloat at failure,pretty sad boys.
Phil didnt you slate commentators yesterday about Wayne Rooneys goal as well.
I believe Wayne himself said it was probably up there with his best goal ever.
		
Click to expand...

What does Rooneys goal have to do with Woods duffing chips ?

Have they shown anything of the leader ? Iâ€™m surprised the British Sky team havenâ€™t mentioned or talked about the Brit who is leading the Comp


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 30, 2017)

drive4show said:



			I'm not watching it but from Dan's running commentary it seems he is hacking out of rough from missing fairways and having to hole long putts to save par.

Yep.....Tiger's back   :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Gord he is making your chipping look amazing


----------



## richart (Nov 30, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			Gord he is making your chipping look amazing
		
Click to expand...

Haven't seen him bullet one across the green yet, and nearly take out his playing partners.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 30, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What does Rooneys goal have to do with Woods duffing chips ?

Have they shown anything of the leader ? Iâ€™m surprised the British Sky team havenâ€™t mentioned or talked about the Brit who is leading the Comp
		
Click to expand...

To be honest im not watching just listening.
It was more about the commentary and how you think they are all over reacting.
This is what they do to make it sound more interesting to the masses.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 30, 2017)

richart said:



			Haven't seen him bullet one across the green yet, and nearly take out his playing partners.

Click to expand...

True,i did see him move it an inch once off the perfect lie though


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 30, 2017)

Can't believe the negativity surrounding Woods and the coverage he's getting. What else did anyone expect and if you don't like what you're seeing don't watch. It's not going to change


----------



## anotherdouble (Nov 30, 2017)

Imurg said:



			There's an awful lot of people on Twitter embarrassing themselves by having instant multiples because they've just seen a fist pump...
Seriously.....
Attention GOLF - get a grip of perspective

Please.......
		
Click to expand...

And people wonder why I don't like Tiger tv. From what you describe ian it's everything I knew it would be. Cringeworthy


----------



## One Planer (Nov 30, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Can't believe the negativity surrounding Woods and the coverage he's getting. What else did anyone expect and if you don't like what you're seeing don't watch. It's not going to change
		
Click to expand...

Which is exactly why i will not watch a tournament Woods competes in.


----------



## davemc1 (Nov 30, 2017)

This next chip will test him....


----------



## davemc1 (Nov 30, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			This next chip will test him....
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 30, 2017)

One Planer said:



			Which is exactly why i will not watch a tournament Woods competes in.
		
Click to expand...

Personal choice of course and it's always been a media love fest with Woods. Personally I'm happy to see him back but the short game still looks off point. Whether that is an inherent flaw or lack of competitive play, I don't know but definitely something that needs addressing. Maybe he needs to look at my 40 yard pitch challenge video on youtube


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 30, 2017)

Well he still knows how to slam a club into the ground when he has not hit a good un.


----------



## richart (Nov 30, 2017)

Tashyboy said:



			Well he still knows how to slam a club into the ground when he has not hit a good un.
		
Click to expand...

That must be a good sign that his back is holding up.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 30, 2017)

I, for one, am happy he's fit and back playing.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 30, 2017)

chrisd said:



			I, for one, am happy he's fit and back playing.
		
Click to expand...

As am I
I just can't get my head around the pantomime...


----------



## user2010 (Nov 30, 2017)

How much smoke can the commentators blow up one person's arse?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 30, 2017)

And just one off the lead


----------



## Fish (Nov 30, 2017)

As the host, is it fair to assume heâ€™s had an influence on how the course is set up for the coming days?


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 30, 2017)

Happy that he's back, love the bloke.


----------



## Captainron (Nov 30, 2017)

Heâ€™s played very well in the holes I saw.


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 30, 2017)

I take it none of you lot have ever duffed a chip then 

Heâ€™s not the only one, Iâ€™ve seen others do it tonight too.


----------



## Yant (Nov 30, 2017)

Great to see him out there again. Getting a bit ragged over the last couple of holes but the signs are good.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 30, 2017)

Well that wasnâ€™t bad at all.

a few duffs, a couple of nice breaks, but all in all he looked relatively decent. If he plays like that til Sunday then it Would be a success imo.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 30, 2017)

He looked shattered when he finished and he seems to have eaten well whilst away.

I guess itâ€™s what is expected- started well , couple of duff chips , some good putting then some wayward driving started to creep in towards the end


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 30, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He looked shattered when he finished and he seems to have eaten well whilst away.

I guess itâ€™s what is expected- started well , couple of duff chips , some good putting then some wayward driving started to creep in towards the end
		
Click to expand...

I think fatigue was always to be expected. Both mentally and physically. 

Id imagine during most of his practice rounds have included buggies to take away any extra physical strain. 

Didnt look in pain though, just knackered.


----------



## Digger (Nov 30, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			I think fatigue was always to be expected. Both mentally and physically. 

Id imagine during most of his practice rounds have included buggies to take away any extra physical strain. 

Didnt look in pain though, just knackered.
		
Click to expand...

FATIGUE!! He's only played a round of golf, with someone else carrying his clubs!!


----------



## One Planer (Nov 30, 2017)

Digger said:



			FATIGUE!! He's only played a round of golf, with someone else carrying his clubs!! 

Click to expand...

Im glad it's not me that was thinking that!


----------



## 3565 (Nov 30, 2017)

I'm glad I'm at work and have missed the circus from all the commentary and so called experts blowing smoke up his ****


----------



## One Planer (Nov 30, 2017)

3565 said:



			I'm glad I'm at work and have missed the circus from all the commentary and so called experts blowing smoke up his ****
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 30, 2017)

Digger said:



			FATIGUE!! He's only played a round of golf, with someone else carrying his clubs!! 

Click to expand...

I presume youâ€™ve recovered from numerous back surgeries and then walked 10k in heat having most likely done very little previously?

Mental fatigue will also have played a part with the loose shots.


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 30, 2017)

-3. Very solid start. Didn't get to watch much after the first few holes but looked very promising. -3 is a very strong return.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 30, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			I think fatigue was always to be expected. Both mentally and physically. 

Id imagine during most of his practice rounds have included buggies to take away any extra physical strain. 

Didnt look in pain though, just knackered.
		
Click to expand...

He looked knackered and I'd have thought he'd have done plenty of gym work and played plenty of rounds to get to a level of fitness again. Either way, good to see him back, looking pain free and playing reasonably


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 30, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			He looked knackered and I'd have thought he'd have done plenty of gym work and played plenty of rounds to get to a level of fitness again. Either way, good to see him back, looking pain free and playing reasonably
		
Click to expand...

Have to factor in the adrenaline dump of being back playing competition golf. Completely different swaning around his course at home to playing in a competition after 10 months. Has a huge impact on levels of fatigue, see it in combat sports all the time.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 30, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			Have to factor in the adrenaline dump of being back playing competition golf. Completely different swaning around his course at home to playing in a competition after 10 months. Has a huge impact on levels of fatigue, see it in combat sports all the time.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. Funnily enough Ewan Murray said the same on twitter


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 30, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Totally agree. Funnily enough Ewan Murray said the same on twitter
		
Click to expand...

Cool, didn't see that. Obviously a smart guy.


----------



## Digger (Nov 30, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			I presume youâ€™ve recovered from numerous back surgeries and then walked 10k in heat having most likely done very little previously?

Mental fatigue will also have played a part with the loose shots.
		
Click to expand...

No, but we're not talking about me. We are talking about someone who has access to all the latest gym equipment, physiotherapists, doctors, coaches, blah de blah. I mean, it's not as if this tournament was sprung on him.
What on earth is mental fatigue? Have I missed something? Is his mortgage on the line here?


----------



## One Planer (Nov 30, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			Have to factor in the adrenaline dump of being back playing competition golf. Completely different swaning around his course at home to playing in a competition after 10 months. Has a huge impact on levels of fatigue, see it in combat sports all the time.
		
Click to expand...

Combat sport? Golf? I'm clearly playing this game wrong :smirk:


----------



## Fish (Nov 30, 2017)

One Planer said:



			Combat sport? Golf? I'm clearly playing this game wrong :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m going to start sporting some cam cream on my face and stick some shrubbery out of my bag when I turn up on Saturday ðŸ˜œ

#MissingInAction


----------



## anotherdouble (Nov 30, 2017)

Fish said:



			Iâ€™m going to start sporting some cam cream on my face and stick some shrubbery out of my bag when I turn up on Saturday ðŸ˜œ

#MissingInAction
		
Click to expand...

Green fatigues please mate as it's winter


----------



## ger147 (Nov 30, 2017)

-3 is a very good score for anyone coming back off major back surgery and a 10 month lay-off, bearing in mind the leader is -6 who has been on fire of late.

But it's only 1 round, the real first hurdle for me is can he do it 4 days in a row.

I'm by no means a Tiger fanboy but also have nothing against him so I'm hoping he can play well and put a decent 4 day total together and do so free from pain.


----------



## BrianM (Nov 30, 2017)

ger147 said:



			-3 is a very good score for anyone coming back off major back surgery and a 10 month lay-off, bearing in mind the leader is -6 who has been on fire of late.

But it's only 1 round, the real first hurdle for me is can he do it 4 days in a row.

I'm by no means a Tiger fanboy but also have nothing against him so I'm hoping he can play well and put a decent 4 day total together and do so free from pain.
		
Click to expand...

Well said, this for me as well.


----------



## Tiger Woods (Nov 30, 2017)

So those who didnâ€™t watch in fear of seeing me play instead come on here to talk about me :rofl:

You sad sad individuals... As Iâ€™ve already said itâ€™s the same group of OBSESSED sad acts who have done all the talking on this thread even though they apparently canâ€™t stand anything to do with me.

Anyway back to the yacht for a good rest :smirk:


----------



## brendy (Dec 1, 2017)

Go Tiger! 35/1 pre comp odds, had to get on that EW.


----------



## shortgame (Dec 1, 2017)

All sounds very positive today

Hyperbole aside, hope he can put 3 more solid rounds together and not flatter to deceive

Will be exciting next season if he can go to toe with the best of the current crop


----------



## Slab (Dec 1, 2017)

shortgame said:



			All sounds very positive today

Hyperbole aside, hope he can put 3 more solid rounds together and not flatter to deceive

Will be exciting next season if he can go to toe with the best of the current crop
		
Click to expand...

Yup, a good solid start, not sure if it matters whether the field has 18 of the very best players or padded out to 180 with lower ranks, if he shoots three back from the leader in that field its still probably 3 back from the leader of a much larger field (unless folk think a chunk of the guys playing in Oz & Mauritius this week would have bettered Fleetwoods score)


----------



## User20205 (Dec 1, 2017)

Tiger Woods said:



			So those who didnâ€™t watch in fear of seeing me play instead come on here to talk about me :rofl:

You sad sad individuals... As Iâ€™ve already said itâ€™s the same group of OBSESSED sad acts who have done all the talking on this thread even though they apparently canâ€™t stand anything to do with me.

Anyway back to the yacht for a good rest :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Boring now mate. If your gonna do it, at least make it funny


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 1, 2017)

One Planer said:



			Combat sport? Golf? I'm clearly playing this game wrong :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Should have elaborated. My point was that you can be in absolute peak physical condition and an adrenaline dump can cause serious fatigue quite quickly. MMA fighters after a long lay-off can be the fittest they've ever been, be capable of facing 5 fresh opponents for 5 minutes at a time with little breaks between but then on fight night after an adrenaline dump they can gas out and fatigue in a matter of minutes. Obviously that's a very extreme example but shows the impact an adrenaline dump can have on both mental and physical fatigue. It's that that Tiger was experiencing yesterday. He's more than capable of playing 18 holes but the adrenaline dump after finally teeing off in a competitive environment again caused the fatigue towards the end of the round. I imagine he'll handle today's round a lot better.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 1, 2017)

Odd are weird tho 33/1 I think bet 365 had him for this comp but they have him 33/1 for the masters aswell

Iâ€™d say an 18 way event would be easier to win lol


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 1, 2017)

pauljames87 said:



			Odd are weird tho 33/1 I think bet 365 had him for this comp but they have him 33/1 for the masters aswell

Iâ€™d say an 18 way event would be easier to win lol
		
Click to expand...

I think theyâ€™re playing safe.

if he stays fit until then, he could easily have found form. If thatâ€™s the case he will probably start with much shorter odds.


----------



## Piece (Dec 1, 2017)

I recorded the lot and fast forwarded through most of it. I thought he swung the club very well on the front nine, got a little out of sync at the end. Tidy return for day one, lets see what happens the next three days.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 1, 2017)

No he's not 

I saw a very good golfer called Tiger Woods last night but I didn't nor, at his age and the enforced career breaks, do I ever expect to again see the phenomenal golfer that Tiger was at his peak. 

All of the true greats from Vardon to Nicklaus were faced with the same realisation that they could only dominate the game for a finite period. 

Beyond that they will have the occasional performance e.g. Nicklaus at The Masters in 1986 but others come along and the effect of their challenge and advancing years means an end to domination.


----------



## Yant (Dec 1, 2017)

MetalMickie said:



			No he's not 

I saw a very good golfer called Tiger Woods last night but I didn't nor, at his age and the enforced career breaks, do I ever expect to again see the phenomenal golfer that Tiger was at his peak. 

All of the true greats from Vardon to Nicklaus were faced with the same realisation that they could only dominate the game for a finite period. 

Beyond that they will have the occasional performance e.g. Nicklaus at The Masters in 1986 but others come along and the effect of their challenge and advancing years means an end to domination.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think anyone is expecting or suggesting that Tiger is going to come back, dominate and win like he did before.


----------



## One Planer (Dec 1, 2017)

Yant said:



			I don't think anyone is expecting or suggesting that Tiger is going to come back, dominate and win like he did before.
		
Click to expand...

Clearly you weren't on Twitter last night


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 1, 2017)

Yant said:



			I don't think anyone is expecting or suggesting that Tiger is going to come back, dominate and win like he did before.
		
Click to expand...

In which case why all the excitement?

If he is to be just another Tour player after having been the dominant force for so long then the comeback is simply a case of " Yeah OK, so what!"


----------



## Yant (Dec 1, 2017)

I'm not sure i understand why someone on a golf forum needs to ask the question why is there so much excitement about him playing again.

He is arguably the greatest player to have ever played the game (if not one of). Why wouldn't there be any excitement? it would be weird for there not to be.


----------



## User20205 (Dec 1, 2017)

Yant said:



			I'm not sure i understand why someone on a golf forum needs to ask the question why is there so much excitement about him playing again.

He is arguably the greatest player to have ever played the game (if not one of). Why wouldn't there be any excitement? it would be weird for there not to be.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this. If he comes back and wins a major it would be (to plagiarise the great Sid Waddle) â€˜the greatest comeback since Lazarus!!â€™

I would like to see that !


----------



## richart (Dec 1, 2017)

Yant said:



			I'm not sure i understand why someone on a golf forum needs to ask the question why is there so much excitement about him playing again.

He is arguably the greatest player to have ever played the game (if not one of). Why wouldn't there be any excitement? it would be weird for there not to be.
		
Click to expand...

 I agree. 

Never been a great fan of him personally, but tournaments with him challenging at the top of the leader board are more watchable to me. I like to appreciate the greats of the game whilst I can. They are in retirement a long time. Same goes for Roger Federer. You may never see someone of his ability ever again.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 1, 2017)

MetalMickie said:



			In which case why all the excitement?

If he is to be just another Tour player after having been the dominant force for so long then the comeback is simply a case of " Yeah OK, so what!"
		
Click to expand...

Not an unreasonable view! But there's always the possibility that he'll have one of his incredible runs and the 'fear of Tiger' thought will return! The pitching problems he had in his last return simply ruled any possibility of that out!

I'm actually hoping he is 'competitive', and a quick glance at the leaderboard indicates he is! If he stays there or thereabouts for the final round, it's likely that commentators will create as much pressure on the leaders as Tiger himself, so I'm hoping to see how they handle that!

Oh. and great to see Fleetwood, particularly, and Rose up there too!


----------



## Curls (Dec 1, 2017)

Tiger in the final group on Masters Sunday with Rory, Speith and Rose in the group behind snapping at their heels.

Fantasy land? Yes, but at least its a possibility, even if a small one. I'd rather have that than Tiger washed up and done in. I genuniely can't understand anyone that wouldn't!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 1, 2017)

I watched an hour or so last night on the Golf Channel, total Tiger borefest. Can't remember seeing a single shot by Rose and only a couple by Fleetwood. If this is what a Tiger comeback means then I'm out!

Then there was a 1hr show immediately afterwards where they dissected and analysed all 69 shots    *yawn*


----------



## Mr Hip (Dec 1, 2017)

Why all the excitement - that's a very good question and one I don't have an answer for. My best guess is that it sells newspapers and increases tv viewing figures. Has anyone heard or read anything about why his drugs conviction has not brought action from the Tour?


----------



## User101 (Dec 1, 2017)

drive4show said:



			I watched an hour or so last night on the Golf Channel, total Tiger borefest. Can't remember seeing a single shot by Rose and only a couple by Fleetwood. If this is what a Tiger comeback means then I'm out!

Then there was a 1hr show immediately afterwards where they dissected and analysed all 69 shots    *yawn*
		
Click to expand...

Are you new to tv ? Sounds like it, it's all about the figures, viewer figures and sorry to be the bearer of bad news but Tiger is a bigger tv draw than JR, like it or not &#128077;


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 1, 2017)

Cabby said:



			Are you new to tv ? Sounds like it, it's all about the figures, viewer figures and sorry to be the bearer of bad news but Tiger is a bigger tv draw than JR, like it or not &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Yes my point exactly and I have no interest in watching someone languishing down the field (which will happen at some point) but he will still be the centre of attention.


----------



## User101 (Dec 1, 2017)

Yet you keep on posting in this topic, strange for someone with no interest in him.


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 1, 2017)

Ridiculous!


----------



## Curls (Dec 1, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			Ridiculous!
		
Click to expand...

Boss!


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 1, 2017)

[video=youtube;xPQDYyd5C80]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPQDYyd5C80[/video]

Highlights here if you missed his round yesterday!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 1, 2017)

Cabby said:



			Yet you keep on posting in this topic, strange for someone with no interest in him.
		
Click to expand...

What has that got to do with wanting to watch other players in action?


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 1, 2017)

I watched Tiger play the first 6 before I went out and saw plenty of the other players. Saw every single shot of Rickie Fowler as he moved to -3. Saw Daniel Berger drain a monster putt from off the green, saw plenty of Spieth, saw every shot of DJ, saw plenty of Kevin Chappell, every shot of Justin Thomas. Didn't see much of Tommy and Rose admittedly, but it's a US broadcast, they're going to focus on the American players.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 1, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			I watched Tiger play the first 6 before I went out and saw plenty of the other players. Saw every single shot of Rickie Fowler as he moved to -3. Saw Daniel Berger drain a monster putt from off the green, saw plenty of Spieth, saw every shot of DJ. Didn't see much of Tommy and Rose admittedly, but *it's a US broadcast, they're going to focus on the American players*.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly to me that sums up the attitude of American broadcasts.


----------



## DaveR (Dec 1, 2017)

I watched some of it, I see that Woods is still swinging the club as hard as he can. Only a matter of time till his back goes again, anyone with a brain would swing in a more controlled fashion and extend his career. The drive he lost way out to the right and had to take a drop looked like he was really trying to smash the cover off the ball


----------



## Curls (Dec 1, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Sadly to me that sums up the attitude of American broadcasts.
		
Click to expand...

Insert any country in the world tbf, they focus on home talent just like every other broadcaster


----------



## Yant (Dec 1, 2017)

DaveR said:



			I watched some of it, I see that Woods is still swinging the club as hard as he can. Only a matter of time till his back goes again, anyone with a brain would swing in a more controlled fashion and extend his career. The drive he lost way out to the right and had to take a drop looked like he was really trying to smash the cover off the ball  

Click to expand...

Yep, however most of the swings prior to that were well in control.  He even said himself afterwards that adrenaline played a part.  He was never going to hit every shot perfectly (players rarely do). 69 is an excellent and promising start.


----------



## User101 (Dec 1, 2017)

drive4show said:



			What has that got to do with wanting to watch other players in action?
		
Click to expand...

Nothing but you keep posting in a Tiger thread, if you've no interest in him, why would you keep beating yourself up, just seems strange.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 1, 2017)

Dan2501 said:









Ridiculous!
		
Click to expand...

And if you compared the record of Nicklaus with the field you would see a similar discrepancy and at present it would be about as relevant.


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 1, 2017)

MetalMickie said:



			And if you compared the record of Nicklaus with the field you would see a similar discrepancy and at present it would be about as relevant.
		
Click to expand...

Except for, you know, the fact Jack isn't sat inside the Top 10 at -3. Other than that, cool story.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 1, 2017)

Yant said:



			Yep, however most of the swings prior to that were well in control.  He even said himself afterwards that adrenaline played a part.  He was never going to hit every shot perfectly (players rarely do). 69 is an excellent and promising start.
		
Click to expand...

I think adrenaline played a big part in getting the 69 - a lot of good drives and putts but itâ€™s how he reacts to the rounds where he is having to battle , he looked physically shattered when he finished and looked like he has put on a fair bit of weight. The main thing for him was no reaction to the back but itâ€™s going to take him a good 5/6 months to get himself back to challenging I suspect and if he stays fit then who knows how he will do but when itâ€™s starts to come to the majors and all the top 20 guys switch on then itâ€™s going to be a different ball game and the pressure will really be on - then people can see how his game stands up.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 1, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			Except for, you know, the fact Jack isn't sat inside the Top 10 at -3. Other than that, cool story.
		
Click to expand...

Tiger's career will be measured by his performances in the Majors, WHO and similar important events. 

Not an invitational played on an upmarket resort course.

I would personally love to see him contending again at the highest level but I am not going to get excited by him playing in  an end of season jolly. (No matter how many of the top 20 are there.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 1, 2017)

Cabby said:



			Nothing but you keep posting in a Tiger thread, if you've no interest in him, why would you keep beating yourself up, just seems strange.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate, I'll stop posting in this thread and leave it for the fanboys who are wetting their pants :thup:


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 1, 2017)

drive4show said:



			I watched an hour or so last night on the Golf Channel, total Tiger borefest. Can't remember seeing a single shot by Rose and only a couple by Fleetwood. If this is what a Tiger comeback means then I'm out!

Then there was a 1hr show immediately afterwards where they dissected and analysed all 69 shots    *yawn*
		
Click to expand...

Ah, now that's a great point!! He is still the biggest name in (and draw of) Golf, so it's understandable that there's concentrated coverage of him for a while. But I'd certainly get sick of only watching him if he's not either in contention or making a move to be so! Coverage is already something approaching a bore-fest for a serious percentage of the time - too much switching to watch putts imo.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 1, 2017)

I'm not really a great Tiger fan - but I think his immediate post-round interview was spot on, he seemed relaxed, genuinely pleased, quite excited but realistic about his round - I actually found myself thinking _'good on you Tiger_' - and I have never thought that before.  No more Mr Grump Guy?


----------



## User101 (Dec 1, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Sorry mate, I'll stop posting in this thread and leave it for the fanboys who are wetting their pants :thup:
		
Click to expand...


Aye there's a good lad, move along, nothing for you to see here :thup:


----------



## Lump (Dec 1, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I'm not really a great Tiger fan - but I think his immediate post-round interview was spot on, he seemed relaxed, genuinely pleased, quite excited but realistic about his round - I actually found myself thinking _'good on you Tiger_' - and I have never thought that before.  No more Mr Grump Guy?
		
Click to expand...

I think he believes heâ€™s back for sure this time. Rather than a bandaid fix of the past then rush back and claim your match fit. 
His mental approach seems like he knows itâ€™s just a first round of many before heâ€™s ready to take on the current crop of players. 
His body language said more in that interview than anything words he spoke. He looked relaxed and happy to be back.


----------



## dewsweeper (Dec 1, 2017)

Just caught his first four holes of his 2nd round and he looks good.
I cannot understand the  negativity and apparent extreme dislike of a fallen idol trying to get back to a reasonable bit of form in the sport we all love.
Some of the comments re Woods are crass in the extreme.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 1, 2017)

Again so far they are showing his shots from yesterday - program been on twenty mins and itâ€™s the second run through of yesterdayâ€™s round plus a second montage ! Itâ€™s just ruining coverage of the Comp by just focusing solely on one player.

And has anything been said about Woods on the thread that is that bad ?


----------



## ger147 (Dec 1, 2017)

Hoffman flying early on.


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 1, 2017)

Just tuned in. Great start for Tiger. Hopefully he'll keep it going.


----------



## dewsweeper (Dec 1, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Again so far they are showing his shots from yesterday - program been on twenty mins and itâ€™s the second run through of yesterdayâ€™s round plus a second montage ! Itâ€™s just ruining coverage of the Comp by just focusing solely on one player.

And has anything been said about Woods on the thread that is that bad ?
		
Click to expand...

Obviously not in your opinion.
I am very old school(it is an age thing) and prefer to say nothing if I cannot be considered in my views.
I am sure you will back on my case now phill but I am not up for a playground bust up.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 1, 2017)

dewsweeper said:



			Obviously not in your opinion.
I am very old school(it is an age thing) and prefer to say nothing if I cannot be considered in my views.
I am sure you will back on my case now phill but I am not up for a playground bust up.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m not sure what that means but I was asking a question because maybe I missed something that was â€œcrass in the extremeâ€ in regards Woods - it seemed to me most of the complaints were about the coverage from Sky being focused so much on him whilst others were playing ? Had a quick look but am I missing something ?


----------



## fundy (Dec 1, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Again so far they are showing his shots from yesterday - program been on twenty mins and itâ€™s the second run through of yesterdayâ€™s round plus a second montage ! Itâ€™s just ruining coverage of the Comp by just focusing solely on one player.

And has anything been said about Woods on the thread that is that bad ?
		
Click to expand...

for someone who supposedly doesnt watch run of the mill pga events you seem to be watching a lot of this one? whats different?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 1, 2017)

Look itâ€™s pretty obvious this week was going to be about Tiger. 
If that upsets you then donâ€™t watch it & donâ€™t keep whinging about it. 
It really is that simple ðŸ™„


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 1, 2017)

fundy said:



			for someone who supposedly doesnt watch run of the mill pga events you seem to be watching a lot of this one? whats different?
		
Click to expand...

Spot on,obviously Phil does watch run of the mill PGA events but he just said he didnâ€™t to back up what ever debate he was deep in at the time.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 1, 2017)

Its not just that, but its a very limited field. You are going to see a lot of one player. That player is woods though. At the moment.


----------



## xcore (Dec 1, 2017)

Donâ€™t see the problem with abit of extra coverage of tiger, youâ€™ve seen the other chaps play atleast twice a month for the past season.


----------



## fundy (Dec 1, 2017)

hard to complain now hes leading the tournament, nice eagle


----------



## richart (Dec 1, 2017)

Yes let's see more of the leader. Oh wait.


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 1, 2017)

Well this isnâ€™t getting VERY interesting. Loving it.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 1, 2017)

GO TIGER !!!!
 loving this .


----------



## JamesR (Dec 1, 2017)

This reminds me of the training section from The Matrix.
â€œWill Neo make the jump?â€ 
â€œNo one ever makes it first time!â€

Same for Tiger, â€œwill he win first time out?â€

Doesnâ€™t matter what happens this week, because he is the chosen one!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 1, 2017)

Been a great couple of days so far. Is Woods not the host as well as making the comeback so I guess it was inevitable where the coverage. Matsuyama has dunked a pitch so clearly it isn't just Woods having issues in that area and he seems better today with his short game


----------



## ger147 (Dec 1, 2017)

ger147 said:



			-3 is a very good score for anyone coming back off major back surgery and a 10 month lay-off, bearing in mind the leader is -6 who has been on fire of late.

But it's only 1 round, the real first hurdle for me is can he do it 4 days in a row.

I'm by no means a Tiger fanboy but also have nothing against him so I'm hoping he can play well and put a decent 4 day total together and do so free from pain.
		
Click to expand...

Another good round. Quite a few shots left out there on the back 9 but it's a bit much to expect him to be match sharp after 10 months away so no surprise there at all.

Deffo looking pretty good, pain free and distance/swing speed right up there amongst the longest hitters on tour so all in all a very good 36 holes back for Tiger.

Hoffman melted the course today, only 4 Pars in 18 holes, great round.


----------



## 3565 (Dec 1, 2017)

One Planer said:



			Combat sport? Golf? I'm clearly playing this game wrong :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

That's cos your not activating your glutes .........


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 1, 2017)

ger147 said:



			Hoffman melted the course today, only 4 Pars in 18 holes, great round.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly did and could have been better. Woods still in contention and appears pain free so should be a good weekend


----------



## One Planer (Dec 1, 2017)

Has everyone turned the golf off now Tiger has finished his round?


----------



## 3565 (Dec 1, 2017)

One Planer said:



			Has everyone turned the golf off now Tiger has finished his round? 

Click to expand...

Oh has he finished? 

Right I'll switch channels and watch now!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 1, 2017)

One Planer said:



			Has everyone turned the golf off now Tiger has finished his round? 

Click to expand...

Switched back over - seen that Hoffman has had a stunning round plus Molinari a cracker - Sky showing more repeats of Woods


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Dec 1, 2017)

I think sometimes people see what they want to see, watched earlier and saw all the big names playing. Thought it was fairly balanced coverage just tilted towards Woods given that is the big story of the event.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 1, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Switched back over - seen that Hoffman has had a stunning round plus Molinari a cracker - Sky showing more repeats of Woods
		
Click to expand...

Fairly balanced coverage, certainly of Hoffman burning it up.


----------



## ademac (Dec 1, 2017)

I'm just happy Tiger looks to have a beer gut now and got away with doing drugs.
Gives me hope for my future.....


----------



## richart (Dec 1, 2017)

No problem with the coverage of Tiger as he is in contention. It is when he is about to miss a cut and the tv coverage is still all about him.

His chipping was good today, so now needs to sort out his long putting. Considering his problems it is looking promising.


----------



## HankMarvin (Dec 2, 2017)

It's great to see him back after all he has been through.


----------



## MendieGK (Dec 2, 2017)

ademac said:



			I'm just happy Tiger looks to have a beer gut now and got away with doing drugs.
Gives me hope for my future.....
		
Click to expand...

no idea what youâ€™re watching. He looks seriously fit


----------



## MendieGK (Dec 2, 2017)

One Planer said:



			Has everyone turned the golf off now Tiger has finished his round? 

Click to expand...

Yep. Went off the second he holed his bogey putt


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 2, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Fairly balanced coverage, certainly of Hoffman burning it up.
		
Click to expand...

This. Not sure where the comments of unbalance coverage are coming from. Saw plenty of the other players.

Another excellent round from Tiger. Seriously impressed so far.


----------



## Tiger man (Dec 2, 2017)

Well he has way exceeded my expectations. Love him or hate him you cannot deny he is blockbuster and golf is much more interesting with him contending. If he can stay healthy he has proven he still has the game to compete with the young rippers, even when it's rusty. Bodes well for next year.


----------



## ademac (Dec 2, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			no idea what youâ€™re watching. He looks seriously fit
		
Click to expand...

Yes just my poor attempt at humour, I've never really been blessed in that department!

On a serious note I think its great that Tiger is back. Will be interesting to see how he gets on.


----------



## mikseymono (Dec 2, 2017)

It's box office telly....certainly for us 40+'s it takes you straight back to the day.....got to be good for the game. Never have I watched a round more intensly...maybe the same if Nicolas Alexander was playing....If Tiger can compete and keep clean on all fronts then it is a win win!

M


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 2, 2017)

Been keeping up with the event via this thread really will get to watch the weekend rounds this week so I watched extended highlights of his first 2 rounds on YouTube just now

Looking good.. could have been better with narrow missed putts aswell

Good luck to him


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 2, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			This. Not sure where the comments of unbalance coverage are coming from. Saw plenty of the other players.

Another excellent round from Tiger. Seriously impressed so far.
		
Click to expand...

Mainly from one or two normal sources on here. Not a fan of the US commentating team but that gripe aside I think the coverage has featured all the main contenders evenly enough. Mind you with 18 in the field no real excuse not to but certainly not as Tiger focused as some say


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 2, 2017)

ademac said:



			Yes just my poor attempt at humour, I've never really been blessed in that department!

On a serious note I think its great that Tiger is back. Will be interesting to see how he gets on.
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s definitely carrying a paunch this week ðŸºðŸ¤ª

Iâ€™ve never been a Tiger fan, donâ€™t like the media circus, but the more he was struggling, the more I started routing for him, if only to get back playing.  I was convinced he was finished last year, but this week he looks really good. Iâ€™ve been really impressed with some of the shots heâ€™s played over the first two days. Love him or hate him, you can only respect the good play so far. 

Having said that, heâ€™s just splayed it left off the first. Letâ€™s see what happens. 

With regards to the tv coverage, of course theyâ€™re going to be talking a lot about him - itâ€™s a comeback after a potential career ending injury, but the footage has been pretty balanced with others. 

Iâ€™m kinda hoping he does well.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 2, 2017)

No running commentary tonight? wander why


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 2, 2017)

Tigers playing like one of us today. Chopper.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 2, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			No running commentary tonight? wander why
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't seem as smooth and composed. I wonder if he came out to push hard and make a run up the board and it's backfired. Another green just missed. He doesn't look as good as he did in the first two rounds and needs something going. Is it a lack of competitive play, pushing too hard, or simply a bad start to a round?


----------



## Fish (Dec 2, 2017)

Normal service has been resumed &#128540;


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 2, 2017)

Serious question how is Tiger looking,is he looking tired,any sign of any back pain.

I honestly am not watching just want an update,ta


----------



## Lump (Dec 2, 2017)

Give him a break. Even guys that are multiple event winners last year aren't playing that great today.


----------



## One Planer (Dec 2, 2017)

this threads very quiet tonight....... :mmm:


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 2, 2017)

Only just turned on after the football. Not the best start - sounds like he's just been missing in the wrong places. Nice to see the usual suspects are enjoying his poor play though.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 2, 2017)

He is playing like someone who is rusty and the adrenaline has gone , driving is very poor , missed a lot of fairways , seems to be struggling with his clubbing - had a number of flying the green and not sinking the rescue putts - chipping is very poor


----------



## User20205 (Dec 2, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He is playing like someone who is rusty and the adrenaline has gone , driving is very poor , missed a lot of fairways , seems to be struggling with his clubbing - had a number of flying the green and not sinking the rescue putts - chipping is very poor
		
Click to expand...

Still gonna put a tenner on him e/w for the masters tho


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 2, 2017)

Heâ€™s not playing well today, but, in his defence, there are only 4 out of the 18 currently under par today, the majority are struggling in the conditions.


----------



## hovis (Dec 2, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			Only just turned on after the football. Not the best start - sounds like he's just been missing in the wrong places. Nice to see the usual suspects are enjoying his poor play though.
		
Click to expand...

"you only sing when you're winning"


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 2, 2017)

Been a much better back-nine than front. 2 birdies in his last 4 to finish strong. Just needs to get it in play on 18 now!


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Dec 2, 2017)

Glad Tiger had a bad day today. Not because I'm a Tiger hater but selfishly because I had a bet on Hideki in the 2 ball betting. :cheers:


----------



## dewsweeper (Dec 3, 2017)

Looking good early in his 4th round.
Coverage seems balanced to me but no doubt I am wrong.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 3, 2017)

Is Alex Noren in disguise as someone else? Other wise, i have not seen one shot. His name appears on the board, but that is it. He is invisible.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 3, 2017)

SSNews have shown several Tiger shots in the last hour plus one of Koepka in the water and then overshooting the green.
No word of Ricky who is 5 under after 5 today.....


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 3, 2017)

6 under after 6.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 3, 2017)

7 now.


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 3, 2017)

Madness


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 3, 2017)

Go Ricky.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 3, 2017)

8 under after 9. That par must feel like a dropped shot.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 3, 2017)

Did he have a triple or something?


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 3, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			Did he have a triple or something?
		
Click to expand...

Who?


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 3, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			Who?
		
Click to expand...

Tiger i have him -4 after 12


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 3, 2017)

Some start by Fowler. Interesting to see if he can carry that on


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 3, 2017)

Sorry Murph just went back over thread,your on about Ricky.

Forgive me i thought it was all about Tiger


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 3, 2017)

Tiger is out in 31. Pretty tidy stuff.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 3, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			Tiger is out in 31. Pretty tidy stuff.
		
Click to expand...

Yes not watching unfortunately.

8 birdies in 9 holes is just mental golf


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 3, 2017)

Great interview with TW just finished!

Everything seems positive - even the commentary on Rickie's round!


----------



## 3565 (Dec 3, 2017)

Didn't watch the final round, wasn't interested. Fowlers 61 for the win and a chance to shoot 59 was Golfs headline news on Sky Sports.  







Oh no, no, no, no. Let's look at the shots of a mediocre round of 68 of a player finishing 9th and oh when we've shown all the highlights of that round, sling in a couple of what's his name in Orange who er........won 

Rudiculous.


----------



## Yant (Dec 3, 2017)

Great to see him back. Fantastic weeks golf. He must be thrilled. 

If he can stay fit and healthy and picks the right schedule, thereâ€™s no reason he canâ€™t compete for more majors, from what Iâ€™ve seen this week.


----------



## 94tegsi (Dec 3, 2017)

Best I've seen him drive the ball for at least 5 years, no real wild misses that he used to do 2/3 times a round. 
Hope he stays healthy and gets his sharpness back over the next few months.


----------



## ger147 (Dec 3, 2017)

He looks pain free this time and his game is in remarkably good shape considering his many lay offs of recent years.

Shouldn't be too long till his game starts to sharpen up in all aspects and then we'll see if he still has what it takes to create opportunities to win and then take those opportunities.

I'm guessing he'll be pleased to get 4 rounds under his belt, 3 good rounds and 1 to forget.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 4, 2017)

All in all a good week.
Some obvious frailties in places and that's to be expected.
In a way, he's started back at the wrong time. I doubt he'll play a tournament for a few weeks now and he needs to play some to get the sharpness back.
No amount of practice can replace that feeling when you've got to play a lob over a bunker towards water when you need to get up and down to make the cut.
That's when we're going to find out how far back he can come. There was no pressure this week, other than the massive media hype.
We still need to see him play a t least a couple more events to know for certain what's what.
And whether the rest of his body can keep up with his back!


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Dec 4, 2017)

3565 said:



			Didn't watch the final round, wasn't interested. Fowlers 61 for the win and a chance to shoot 59 was Golfs headline news on Sky Sports.  







Oh no, no, no, no. Let's look at the shots of a mediocre round of 68 of a player finishing 9th and oh when we've shown all the highlights of that round, sling in a couple of what's his name in Orange who er........won 

Rudiculous.
		
Click to expand...

This is why I don't watch golf when woods is playing, I know it's not his fault but I get sick of the coverage of him chomping it round when someone else is shooting a stellar round.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 4, 2017)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			This is why I don't watch golf when woods is playing, I know it's not his fault but I get sick of the coverage of him chomping it round when someone else is shooting a stellar round.
		
Click to expand...

tbf I managed to see all of Fowlerâ€™s round. 

Id hardly call -4 chomping it round either. That score was with a double and two bogeys. Meaning he played some good stuff to go as low as he did. 

Other ers than his 3rd round id say it was all positive for him. HIs good golf was as good as everyone elseâ€™s, but his rustiness showed with a few silly mistakes.


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 4, 2017)

Excellent final round from Tiger but unbelievable stuff from Rickie. That front-nine was just remarkable. Fowler when he's on it looks unbeatable. Long off the tee, hits arrows straight at pins, has an incredible wedge game and putts arguably as well as anyone on tour right now. He's going to have a big 2018 - expecting at least 1 major.

Promising from Tiger, seems like he's genuinely pain free now which must be huge for him. The way he was unleashing his driver was really positive, it has become a weapon again rather than a worry. 180mph ball speeds hitting absolute rockets. Great to see.


----------



## DRW (Dec 4, 2017)

Great round by fowler.

On the interviews, it almost appears Tiger is much happier or open about things when compared to his peak. It sounded like he was over the moon to be back out there in the thick of it. Hope his body holds up, he was just unbelievable at his peak.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 4, 2017)

The stupidest thing Tiger can do is to try and get back to where he was 10-15 years ago.


----------



## Curls (Dec 4, 2017)

bobmac said:



			The stupidest thing Tiger can do is to try and get back to where he was 10-15 years ago.
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more. 

If he gets married he's finished.


----------



## User 105 (Dec 4, 2017)

Well I stand corrected. I had written Tiger off, I just could not see how someone could come back from the broken body he had 9 months ago to what I saw over the weekend.

If he did come back i was expecting to see someone who would have to swing well within him self to avoid injury, but no, he absolutely mashed that poor bridgestone ball. 

Going to be a fascinating year.:thup:


----------



## bobmac (Dec 4, 2017)

Westy said:



			If he did come back i was expecting to see someone who would have to swing well within him self to avoid injury,
		
Click to expand...

Which is what he should be doing.



Westy said:



			but no, he absolutely mashed that poor bridgestone ball.
		
Click to expand...

Which is how he got injured in the first place


----------



## User 105 (Dec 4, 2017)

bobmac said:



			Which is what he should be doing.



Which is how he got injured in the first place



Click to expand...

Agreed. I guess only time will tell how 'fixed' he is. He's made it through 4 rounds swinging like that with no apparent pain or reaction, which is way more than he managed last time. He was wincing just picking his ball out the hole. 

As I say only time will tell if his body can cope with generating that amount of power over a longer period of time. Plus, lets face it, he ain't no spring chicken any more !


----------



## Steve Bamford (Dec 4, 2017)

Tiger played really well and no injury. Will be interesting to see whether he appears in Abu/Dubai and then plays Torrey Pines in January, or simply plays Torrey as a seasonal-debut.


----------



## DaveR (Dec 4, 2017)

Still thrashing flat out at it, give it a few months and his back or knee will go again.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 4, 2017)

DaveR said:



			Still thrashing flat out at it, give it a few months and his back or knee will go again.
		
Click to expand...

You have to think so with the history of injuries he has. You'd think he'd be happy to get it out a reasonable distance (and hit more fairways) with a controlled swing, not flat out. No matter what Woods did, he and everybody had no chance with that Fowler round. I wonder if this is a marker from him and he's going to really kick on and fulfil all his promise


----------



## pendodave (Dec 4, 2017)

Steve Bamford said:



			Tiger played really well and no injury. Will be interesting to see whether he appears in Abu/Dubai and then plays Torrey Pines in January, or simply plays Torrey as a seasonal-debut.
		
Click to expand...

Torrey is notoriously cold, long and has horrible rough. If I were him, I would go nowhere near it. Just play warm weather easy stuff until the important weeks come up starting in early April.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 4, 2017)

pendodave said:



			Torrey is notoriously cold, long and has horrible rough. If I were him, I would go nowhere near it. Just play warm weather easy stuff until the important weeks come up starting in early April.
		
Click to expand...

Playing easy golf all winter wonâ€™t get the sharpness back. He needs to find the faults in his game (under pressure) so he can try and sort them. 

I dont see someone whoâ€™s arguably the greatest competitor in golf taking the easy route.


----------



## Capella (Dec 5, 2017)

40 pages in and I am still trying to decide if the title of this thread is supposed to be "Tiger is back" or "Tiger's back" as opposed to his knee, feet or thighs.


----------



## IainP (Dec 5, 2017)

Capella said:



			40 pages in and I am still trying to decide if the title of this thread is supposed to be "Tiger is back" or "Tiger's back" as opposed to his knee, feet or thighs.
		
Click to expand...

I assumed the ambiguity was deliberate


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 5, 2017)

The world seems to be a better place when Tiger is playing well...
Really hoping he can feature in the majors next year...
Winning would be a bonus...


----------



## malek988 (Dec 5, 2017)

Some difference there at the Hero.. I enjoyed watching it! So good to see him back.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 5, 2017)

Apparently he is back in the gym doing heavy weights again. I cant see this being good either.


----------



## Steve Bamford (Dec 5, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			Playing easy golf all winter wonâ€™t get the sharpness back. He needs to find the faults in his game (under pressure) so he can try and sort them. 

I dont see someone whoâ€™s arguably the greatest competitor in golf taking the easy route.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I think he will play in the Gulf as his season opener., where he is sure to be offered a rather large cheque to attend. He will play Torrey on the basis of his history there.


----------



## Yant (Dec 5, 2017)

pendodave said:



			Torrey is notoriously cold, long and has horrible rough. If I were him, I would go nowhere near it. Just play warm weather easy stuff until the important weeks come up starting in early April.
		
Click to expand...

The way he picks his schedule will be a big indicator of how much he has actually taken on board from the last attempts to return. If he has learnt anything then he should be planning the events he plays in very carefully indeed. Torrey Pines will be a mistake.


----------



## Val (Dec 5, 2017)

Heâ€™d be better picking 1 event a month for a season, maybe 2 during major months and see what develops


----------



## Fred Dwarf (Dec 6, 2017)

It was fantastic to see Tiger back and playing well. May be people didn't fully realise the pain he was in. Any nerve pain is very difficult to live with, I've had nerve pain for years and I know how hard it is on your whole life, so it was great to hear Tiger is on the mend.

Little bit tentative with his short game but still he competed and played the full 4 rounds. He'll obviously pick his events but he's back and that's great for Golf.


----------



## Steve Bamford (Dec 7, 2017)

Fred Dwarf said:



			It was fantastic to see Tiger back and playing well. May be people didn't fully realise the pain he was in. Any nerve pain is very difficult to live with, I've had nerve pain for years and I know how hard it is on your whole life, so it was great to hear Tiger is on the mend.

Little bit tentative with his short game but still he competed and played the full 4 rounds. He'll obviously pick his events but he's back and that's great for Golf.
		
Click to expand...

Have to say it was hard not to be impressed by TW. The guy is an undoubted phenomenon. You would assume that the chipping will come with tournaments played. But to be healthy, pain-free and leading the tournament halfway through Round 2 was exceptional.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 25, 2018)

Back again today - Farmers Insurance Open at Torrey. Going into the event I came across the following statistics:

Most PGA Tour wins by players currently under age 45:

Tiger overall - 79
Tiger WGCs - 18
Dustin Johnson - 17
Tiger in Florida - 16
Tiger majors - 14
Tiger in California - 14
Rory McIlroy - 13
Tiger in Ohio -13
Adam Scott - 13
Zach Johnson - 12

Remarkable record really!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 25, 2018)

Tiger's Odds 22:1 (and not 22:1 ON as he might have been 10 yrs ago).  Is it really ten years since he won his last major.  Doesn't time fly - and he will himself reflected on his life over these years.  

Just for possibly the first time in a very long time I admit to hoping he does well.


----------



## Steve Bamford (Jan 25, 2018)

I heard Pat Mayo the DK guy in the States mentioning his real odds for this week should be closer to 125/1.


----------



## PieMan (Jan 25, 2018)

Steve Bamford said:



			I heard Pat Mayo the DK guy in the States mentioning his real odds for this week should be closer to 125/1.
		
Click to expand...

Have you not been paying attention to the 'Troublemaker' thread in OOB?!!! &#128521;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Dasit (Jan 25, 2018)

Steve Bamford said:



			I heard Pat Mayo the DK guy in the States mentioning his real odds for this week should be closer to 125/1.
		
Click to expand...

Hope he laying the house on him then

Can bet against tiger at 31/1 on betfair so getting stunning value


----------



## Sportlad (Jan 25, 2018)

Some decent stuff here - https://www.thestatszone.com/farmers-insurance-open-round-one-preview

Looks like they'll be doing a separate piece before each round's play. Could be useful for betting markets.

Personally, I'm excited to see Tiger in action. Will be keeping a close watch on him!


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 25, 2018)

Sky have just shown footage of Tiger in the car park,this will have upset a few of the haters &#128514;


----------



## PieMan (Jan 25, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Sky have just shown footage of Tiger in the car park,this will have upset a few of the haters &#55357;&#56834;
		
Click to expand...

How's the fire hydrant looking? Or was he trying to walk in a straight line again?


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 25, 2018)

Ooh, one handed putting practice. Nice. Lets see some more of that.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 25, 2018)

Yep, here is some more.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 25, 2018)

Torey Pines. Not seeing any pines at present.


----------



## Crow (Jan 25, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Ooh, one handed putting practice. Nice. Lets see some more of that.
		
Click to expand...




murphthemog said:



			Yep, here is some more.
		
Click to expand...

It's at times like these that I almost wish I had Sky.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 25, 2018)

Crow said:



			It's at times like these that I almost wish I had Sky.
		
Click to expand...

Well you certainly seeing him hit a lot of shots on the practise ground -countdown clock has him teeing off in 32 mins


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 25, 2018)

Could he win this week?


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 25, 2018)

5 minutes til lift off.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 25, 2018)

Looking forward to watching him.

12 can if Bud Light chilling and its time to open the first one


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 25, 2018)

Oops.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 25, 2018)

Fat Pat is wearing trousers with normal pockets. I cant cope with this. Shaufele is wearing Adidas stripey stuff, with a Callaway logo on his hat. The world has gone mad. Does no one care any more?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 25, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			Looking forward to watching him.

12 can if Bud Light chilling and its time to open the first one
		
Click to expand...

Is it a drinking game - got to drink whenever he misses a fairway ?


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 25, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is it a drinking game - got to drink whenever he misses a fairway ?
		
Click to expand...


Kind of stupid comment is that. It's not about hitting fairways it's about getting the ball in the hole in the least amount of shots, didn't you know that ne:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 25, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			Kind of stupid comment is that. It's not about hitting fairways it's about getting the ball in the hole in the least amount of shots, didn't you know that ne:
		
Click to expand...

Ah right - so a can for a bogey ? Two cans for a double etc 

Ps - getting the ball in the fairway as opposed to thick deep rough helps a player get the ball on the green in regulation which then helps the player furthermore - happy to help


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 25, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Ah right - so a can for a bogey ? Two cans for a double etc 

Ps - getting the ball in the fairway as opposed to thick deep rough helps a player get the ball on the green in regulation which then helps the player furthermore - happy to help 

Click to expand...

Doesn't always work some of the best birdies you will see come from the rough.


----------



## Val (Jan 25, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			Looking forward to watching him.

12 can if Bud Light chilling and its time to open the first one
		
Click to expand...

Bud light? Really? 

Youâ€™ve changed


----------



## Val (Jan 25, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Torey Pines. Not seeing any pines at present.
		
Click to expand...

Do you see Toreys though?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 25, 2018)

Canâ€™t beat a Sky Tiger montage 

I guess they will roll it out every time he is like.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 25, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Canâ€™t beat a Sky Tiger montage 

I guess they will roll it out every time he is like.
		
Click to expand...

Wow a Tiger moan. Hardly predicatble. If you don't like their coverage and clearly knew this would happen why put yourself through it apart from to moan on here. It's hardly like Sky are going to change their presentation


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 25, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Canâ€™t beat a Sky Tiger montage 

I guess they will roll it out every time he is like.
		
Click to expand...


From the Hall Of famer who like the limelight :rofl:

Come on Tiger


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 25, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			From the Hall Of famer who like the limelight :rofl:

Come on Tiger
		
Click to expand...

What do I have a montage as well :whoo:

So honoured


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 25, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What do I have a montage as well :whoo:

So honoured
		
Click to expand...

So you donâ€™t like Tiger,youâ€™ve said in the past that you donâ€™t watch the PGA tour & yet youâ€™re the 2nd highest poster on this thread ðŸ˜³

You been saving your daily allowance up Phillip?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 25, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			So you donâ€™t like Tiger,youâ€™ve said in the past that you donâ€™t watch the PGA tour & yet youâ€™re the 2nd highest poster on this thread ðŸ˜³

You been saving your daily allowance up Phillip?
		
Click to expand...

LOL. Self confessed doesn't watch Tiger but suddenly Sky have a montage and he's upset.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 25, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What do I have a montage as well :whoo:

So honoured
		
Click to expand...

No you don't but you seek  all the attention on the Forum :whoo:


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 25, 2018)

Just seen sky sports headlines on the PGA golf. It's called " Tigers Back", have they been pinching my ideas.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 25, 2018)

What a shot from Tiger


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 25, 2018)

TW looking a lot leaner than his last outing. Steady enough so far.


----------



## Jensen (Jan 25, 2018)

Looks fitter and swinging aggressive. Hope this is him back fully fit.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 25, 2018)

Saw his interview tonight must say he's looking really well, never a fan of his but hope he can find some form.


----------



## 3565 (Jan 25, 2018)

I'm glad I'm working and missing it.  &#128513;


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 25, 2018)

Just tuned in and seen 15 and then that shot on 16. What a birdie that was!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 25, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Just tuned in and seen 15 and then that shot on 16. What a birdie that was!
		
Click to expand...

Thought he'd holed it for a second, great shot!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 25, 2018)

Decent first round for Woods, not the car crash some hoped for and not the sub par round others wanted.


----------



## Dasit (Jan 25, 2018)

Fair play Tiger


Looking forward to a good season.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 26, 2018)

This second round is going to give us a better idea of where Tiger is.
Looks like level par might not be enough to make the weekend and if he gets, say, a level par front 9 he's going to need a birdie or two coming home with not much margin for error.
That's when the pressure will build, when you're chasing birdies and maybe not getting them..
Will be interesting.......


----------



## PieMan (Jan 26, 2018)

I agree with Imurg.

This might seem a bit weird but I also think who he was partnered with yesterday helped him - I wouldn't exactly put Reed and Hoffman in the 'marquee' category so he'd have felt very comfortable playing with them and not under any pressure. May be a different story if he's put with DJ and Rory at the top of their games quite early in his comeback. That's when we'll see how his game and physical attributes are holding up.

Anyway a solid and encouraging return but nothing to get carried away about just yet.


----------



## Tiger Woods (Jan 26, 2018)

WOW the obsession is still strong with some I see


----------



## DaveR (Jan 26, 2018)

Tiger Woods said:



			WOW the obsession is still strong with some I see 

Click to expand...

Hey Tigger, decent knock yesterday well done.

If you miss the cut I'm sure we could squeeze you into the rollup tomorrow. Â£2 in, winner takes all. :thup:


----------



## bobmac (Jan 26, 2018)

DaveR said:



			Hey Tigger, decent knock yesterday well done.

If you miss the cut I'm sure we could squeeze you into the rollup tomorrow. Â£2 in, winner takes all. :thup:
		
Click to expand...


Is there a cut after 9 holes?


----------



## DaveR (Jan 26, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Is there a cut after 9 holes?



Click to expand...

No it's like one of those end of season invitational events but without world ranking points.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 26, 2018)

I don't go with the eulogising of Tiger and every half decent shot the guy plays - as if no other player in the history of golf had ever played the shot.  And in the past that tendency of commentators and fans put me off the guy big time - as well as his generally miserable demeanor.  

But.  Now.  

Watching him line-up his three footer for a par on the 2nd (after a bogey on first) I found myself wanting him to hole it.  My view of Tiger has changed as a result of him battling (mostly quietly and behind the scenes) through the various serious personal and health troubles of the last ten years.  And I have admiration for anyone who can do that - no matter who they are or the troubles they've seen.  Get through it and if you don't go bigging yourself up over how brilliant you've done to get through the troubled times.  As long as there is no 'look at me - I'm back'.  Then you know what.  Despite my irritations over the eulogising and fawning attention he receives - he can't do anything about that - I think I'll just roll with Tiger for a bit.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 26, 2018)

Fat Pats caddy needs to stop lying on the green like he is dead. Its just wrong. Its like he is a human spirit level or something.


----------



## PieMan (Jan 26, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Fat Pats caddy needs to stop lying on the green like he is dead. Its just wrong. Its like he is a human spirit level or something.
		
Click to expand...

Is he trying to even out the parts of the green where Fat Pat has walked?


----------



## Fish (Jan 26, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I don't go with the eulogising of Tiger and every half decent shot the guy plays - as if no other player in the history of golf had ever played the shot.  And in the past that tendency of commentators and fans put me off the guy big time - as well as his generally miserable demeanor.  

But.  Now.  

Watching him line-up his three footer for a par on the 2nd (after a bogey on first) I found myself wanting him to hole it.  My view of Tiger has changed as a result of him battling (mostly quietly and behind the scenes) through the various serious personal and health troubles of the last ten years.  And I have admiration for anyone who can do that - no matter who they are or the troubles they've seen.  Get through it and if you don't go bigging yourself up over how brilliant you've done to get through the troubled times.  As long as there is no 'look at me - I'm back'.  Then you know what.  Despite my irritations over the eulogising and fawning attention he receives - he can't do anything about that - I think I'll just roll with Tiger for a bit.
		
Click to expand...

Roll up, roll up, get your back slapping here, all is forgiven, all hail Tiger


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 26, 2018)

Fish said:



			Roll up, roll up, get your back slapping here, all is forgiven, all hail Tiger 
	View attachment 24298

Click to expand...

I am glad you have changed  you're mind towards him :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 26, 2018)

Well it seems some of Tiger is back , seen the spitting , seen the slamming the club on the tee as a tee shot goes into the Hazard , seen the growling as he chases the shot 100mph as another shot sails wildly off target. I guess he was planning to pay in the roll up 

Or maybe he has some men only events to get to on Saturday


----------



## Fish (Jan 26, 2018)

Wait for it........he's working on it.......




There's she blows, disgusting git.....




and just for measure, have a bit of that...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 26, 2018)

And still those that don't watch it are ardently following his every move and repeating the same moans from the last tournament, the last time he was fully fit and every other time. We get it. Change the record. Rest easy, on current scoring he won't be darkening your screens at the weekend. Does seem to be struggling today but surely to be expected.


----------



## Fish (Jan 26, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			And still those that don't watch it are ardently following his every move and repeating the same moans from the last tournament, the last time he was fully fit and every other time. We get it. Change the record. Rest easy, on current scoring he won't be darkening your screens at the weekend. Does seem to be struggling today but surely to be expected.
		
Click to expand...

Heard he had a late night on the blonde, I thought they meant ale but.......


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 26, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well it seems some of Tiger is back , seen the spitting , seen the slamming the club on the tee as a tee shot goes into the Hazard , seen the growling as he chases the shot 100mph as another shot sails wildly off target. I guess he was planning to pay in the roll up 

Or maybe he has some men only events to get to on Saturday 

Click to expand...

give it rest you are getting boring now.

why do you hate tiger is it something about him


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 26, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			give it rest you are getting boring now.

why do you hate tiger is it something about him
		
Click to expand...

Hate ? Such a cruel harsh word that.

Why would I hate someone I donâ€™t know - donâ€™t be a silly boy donâ€™t hate him.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 26, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Hate ? Such a cruel harsh word that.

Why would I hate someone I donâ€™t know - donâ€™t be a silly boy donâ€™t hate him.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm not sure you mean that


----------



## Captainron (Jan 26, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			give it rest you are getting boring now.

why do you hate tiger is it something about him
		
Click to expand...

I dislike Tiger too. There is definitely something about him


----------



## User20205 (Jan 26, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			And still those that don't watch it are ardently following his every move and repeating the same moans from the last tournament, the last time he was fully fit and every other time. We get it. Change the record. Rest easy, on current scoring he won't be darkening your screens at the weekend. Does seem to be struggling today but surely to be expected.
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t mind tigger. Iâ€™d secretly like him to win another major, but not break jacks record. His return is talking point, one for discussion or do you want this thread to turn into a procession  of positive posts!!! 
Itâ€™s also a bit ironic for you to complain about repetition


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 26, 2018)

Captainron said:



			I dislike Tiger too. There is definitely something about him
		
Click to expand...


Yeh but your not all over this thread like a bad rash


----------



## Fish (Jan 26, 2018)

therod said:



			I donâ€™t mind tigger. Iâ€™d secretly like him to win another major, but not break jacks record. His return is talking point, *one for discussion or do you want this thread to turn into a procession  of positive posts!!! *
Itâ€™s also a bit ironic for you to complain about repetition

Click to expand...


----------



## Imurg (Jan 26, 2018)

Looking increasingly like Tigger's going to need 3 birdies on the back 9 with no bogeys to have a chance..


----------



## hairball_89 (Jan 26, 2018)

Yup. Doesn't currently look like there's much chance either. Can't get off the tee for some reason... Imagine saying that about Tiger 15 years ago!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 26, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Looking increasingly like Tigger's going to need 3 birdies on the back 9 with no bogeys to have a chance..
		
Click to expand...

Well he has one on the first but then his issue appears again - misses another fairway. Seems to be going at it with the driver really hard and quick


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 26, 2018)

hairball_89 said:



			Yup. Doesn't currently look like there's much chance either. Can't get off the tee for some reason... Imagine saying that about Tiger 15 years ago!
		
Click to expand...

But he had the short game back then to make the most ridiculous up and downs


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 26, 2018)

So people moan about the amount of coverage Tiger gets and then they log onto a golf forum to discuss him because theyâ€™ve got nothing better to do ðŸ¤”


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 26, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			So people moan about the amount of coverage Tiger gets and then they log onto a golf forum to discuss him because theyâ€™ve got nothing better to do ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

Maybe they'd discuss someone else if anyone else could get a shot shown?? ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 26, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			Maybe they'd discuss someone else if anyone else could get a shot shown?? &#128521;
		
Click to expand...

plenty of other players showing on my TV&#128513;

Youve got admit it is slightly ironic that the ones that whinge about him tend to talk about him the most. 
Bet they get all excited when he misses a fairway or makes bogey. 
Straight onto the forum to discuss it &#128514;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 26, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			Maybe they'd discuss someone else if anyone else could get a shot shown?? &#128521;
		
Click to expand...

In fairness tonight the PGA are showing them all which is great to see - some great golf from Rahm , even Sky talking about other stuff now.


----------



## User20205 (Jan 26, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			plenty of other players showing on my TVðŸ˜

Youve got admit it is slightly ironic that the ones that whinge about him tend to talk about him the most. 
Bet they get all excited when he misses a fairway or makes bogey. 
Straight onto the forum to discuss it ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Does he play golf? Is this a Golf forum? Does he polarise opinion?
Heâ€™s still the biggest name in Golf, heâ€™s  bound to be discussed


----------



## PieMan (Jan 26, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			In fairness tonight the PGA are showing them all which is great to see - some great golf from Rahm , even Sky talking about other stuff now.
		
Click to expand...

Well they need to generate the interest for the weekend in case Tiger doesn't make it!! &#128521;


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 26, 2018)

therod said:



			Does he play golf? Is this a Golf forum? Does he polarise opinion?
Heâ€™s still the biggest name in Golf, heâ€™s  bound to be discussed
		
Click to expand...

Is this why he gets more coverage? 
Should we expect this when viewing?
Are we forced to watch it if it upsets us so much?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 26, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Well they need to generate the interest for the weekend in case Tiger doesn't make it!! ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Well some clubs will be delighted if he doesnâ€™t make the weekend ðŸ˜€

Nothing worse than Barter by the Sky Cart drooling over Woods as they analyse the hook into the rubbish - fore !!


----------



## PieMan (Jan 26, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Nothing worse than Barter by the Sky Cart drooling over Woods as they analyse the hook into the rubbish - fore !!
		
Click to expand...

And to top it all, he's just dragged Butch into it!!


----------



## Fish (Jan 26, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			plenty of other players showing on my TVðŸ˜

Youve got admit it is slightly ironic that the ones that whinge about him tend to talk about him the most. 
Bet they get all excited when he misses a fairway or makes bogey. 
Straight onto the forum to discuss it ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve not watched any of it so that throws that theory out the water ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 26, 2018)

Well he has another good birdie so only one more to go 

But then splays it wide right with a three wood 

That Finau though is a unit - can hear the ball being crunched when he hits it 

And itâ€™s always great watching Mickleson hitting it all over the place then superb rescue play


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 26, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well some clubs will be delighted if he doesnâ€™t make the weekend ðŸ˜€

Nothing worse than Barter by the Sky Cart drooling over Woods as they analyse the hook into the rubbish - fore !!
		
Click to expand...

Genuine question Phil,what made you start watching The PGA tour again? 

Or did you never actually stop watching it & it was one of your porkies to suit your â€œdebateâ€ at the the time?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 26, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well he has another good birdie so only one more to go 

But then splays it wide right with a three wood 

That Finau though is a unit - can hear the ball being crunched when he hits it 

And itâ€™s always great watching Mickleson hitting it all over the place then superb rescue play
		
Click to expand...

For someone who has often moaned about Woods and the coverage you seem to be tuning in and watching a lot of it? :blah:


----------



## User20205 (Jan 26, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Genuine question Phil,what made you start watching The PGA tour again? 

Or did you never actually stop watching it & it was one of your porkies to suit your â€œdebateâ€ at the the time?
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			For someone who has often moaned about Woods and the coverage you seem to be tuning in and watching a lot of it? :blah:
		
Click to expand...

The irony! You two are having a pop a phil for only posting anti tiger stuff on this thread. Your point is why watch it if he annoys you so much. Irony being, why read & comment on Philâ€™s posts if they wind you up so much. Practice what you preach ?


----------



## PieMan (Jan 26, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			For someone who has often moaned about Woods and the coverage you seem to be tuning in and watching a lot of it? :blah:
		
Click to expand...

Nothing wrong with that Martin. I don't like Woods, and I think the PGA coverage is pants (not Sky's fault as they're taking US coverage) but I'm still watching it. 

But totally understand all the hype over Woods this week- hopefully that will subside the more tournaments he plays in.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 26, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			For someone who has often moaned about Woods and the coverage you seem to be tuning in and watching a lot of it? :blah:
		
Click to expand...

For someone who does nothing but moan about LP,you do seem to spend an awful lot of time following his posts. Put him on ignore and save some of your 20 daily posts..


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 26, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Nothing wrong with that Martin. I don't like Woods, and I think the PGA coverage is pants (not Sky's fault as they're taking US coverage) but I'm still watching it. 

But totally understand all the hype over Woods this week- hopefully that will subside the more tournaments he plays in.
		
Click to expand...

I don't see it subsiding at all especially if Woods stays fit and plays the planned schedule We're soon be on the Masters build up and the "can he", the hype once he gets a top twenty etc. If he misses a cut (and to be fair he's working his hardest to be around at the weekend) then they'll be the inevitable post mortem. Like it or not, and taking away the TV coverage which we all know Sky are largely handcuffed to for tour events at least, Woods is box office and they will milk it. That's surely a given and won't change anytime soon


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 26, 2018)

therod said:



			The irony! You two are having a pop a phil for only posting anti tiger stuff on this thread. Your point is why watch it if he annoys you so much. Irony being, why read & comment on Philâ€™s posts if they wind you up so much. Practice what you preach ?
		
Click to expand...

Like you said The Rod heâ€™s the biggest name in golf,thatâ€™s why heâ€™s discussed so much & thatâ€™s why he gets so much coverage ðŸ˜

Not wound up at all pal,just chatting on a forum ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## User20205 (Jan 26, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Like you said The Rod heâ€™s the biggest name in golf,thatâ€™s why heâ€™s discussed so much & thatâ€™s why he gets so much coverage ðŸ˜

Not wound up at all pal,just chatting on a forum ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™d love him to win the masters, imagine how much it would wind phil up


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 26, 2018)

therod said:



			Iâ€™d love him to win the masters, imagine how much it would wind phil up 

Click to expand...

Iâ€™d just love him to win an event tbh.


----------



## PieMan (Jan 26, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			heâ€™s the biggest name in golf,thatâ€™s why heâ€™s discussed so much & thatâ€™s why he gets so much coverage &#128513
		
Click to expand...

Tiger or LP? ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## PieMan (Jan 26, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I don't see it subsiding at all especially if Woods stays fit and plays the planned schedule We're soon be on the Masters build up and the "can he", the hype once he gets a top twenty etc. If he misses a cut (and to be fair he's working his hardest to be around at the weekend) then they'll be the inevitable post mortem. Like it or not, and taking away the TV coverage which we all know Sky are largely handcuffed to for tour events at least, Woods is box office and they will milk it. That's surely a given and won't change anytime soon
		
Click to expand...

But what if he gets nowhere near a Top 20? Surely the obsession will have to end, particularly if he's getting spanked most weeks by those in the world's top 10?

Credit where credits due - he's doing far better than I expected this week scoring wise.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 26, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Tiger or LP? ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Weâ€™ll he as only been playing the game for 2wk & already had 12 hole in ones ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 26, 2018)

therod said:



			Iâ€™d love him to win the masters, imagine how much it would wind phil up 

Click to expand...

Thank god that wonâ€™t happen - Sky would explode:rofl:

Some great Scramblibg from him at the moment - short game is sharp which is helping him - can see him getting to 1 Under


----------



## richart (Jan 26, 2018)

Tigerâ€™s  short game is not bad. Long game is still wild. Bit like the old days.


----------



## User20205 (Jan 26, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thank god that wonâ€™t happen - Sky would explode:rofl:

Some great Scramblibg from him at the moment - short game is sharp which is helping him - can see him getting to 1 Under
		
Click to expand...

I reckon you would explode ....haters gonna hate


----------



## Imurg (Jan 26, 2018)

Squeaky bum time!!!


----------



## PieMan (Jan 26, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Squeaky bum time!!!
		
Click to expand...

Yep.

So quickly what do we all think? I'm going for a great effort but missed cut.


----------



## Fish (Jan 26, 2018)

Weekend off


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Jan 26, 2018)

Crossing my fingers for the old boy but his long game ainâ€™t doing anything for him. Timing is lousy and it looks like heâ€™s playing with Elvisâ€™ hips


----------



## Imurg (Jan 26, 2018)

Birdie or bust!
And that might not even be enough...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 26, 2018)

Going to be a scrappy birdie to squeeze through - not sure how you can be so wide off the tee and still have a shot to the green ?!

Is there no protection on these courses for the wild driver ?


----------



## quinn (Jan 26, 2018)

Never in doubt was it, looks like youâ€™ll have to put up with tiger for the weekend, class


----------



## PieMan (Jan 26, 2018)

So he's made it and this thread has 2 more days of considered, thoughtful debate to entertain and enlighten us all!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 26, 2018)

Fish said:



			Weekend off
		
Click to expand...

Me too &#128513;


----------



## quinn (Jan 26, 2018)

Love him or hate him that was a quality back 9, he was only able to chip balls a few months ago,  how much pressure was on him to just make the cut, and nearly made eagle on last, enjoy watching him while heâ€™s still around


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 26, 2018)

Brilliant back nine with some real positives. Genuinely think he's going to have a good year this year.

Jason Day the positive story of the day though. Badly struggled yesterday with his back, could hardly bend down to put his ball back down on the last green so to come out today and play like he did, like the Jason Day of 2015/16 was great so see, big fan of his.


----------



## Dasit (Jan 26, 2018)

These guys be three off the tee so much at my course

Crazy how wide they are playing


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 26, 2018)

Prefer to watch Tiger than watch Justin Rose take 20 minutes to line up his ball, then line it up again, then check it again, then line it up again.

Tedious.


----------



## GMC1981 (Jan 27, 2018)

Watching Tigers best 15 after the coverage at TP . The guy was an absolute phenomenon. Sadly I think those days are gone .


----------



## Fish (Jan 27, 2018)

Everyone getting wet over just making the cut and making up the numbers, jeez &#128543;


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 27, 2018)

Fish said:



			Everyone getting wet over just making the cut and making up the numbers, jeez ðŸ˜Ÿ
		
Click to expand...

Think itâ€™s more that heâ€™s made the cut so can see him play 4 days and get used to it again. Only way to build tournament fitness


----------



## Fish (Jan 27, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Think itâ€™s more that heâ€™s made the cut so can see him play 4 days and get used to it again. Only way to build tournament fitness
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™d be better off having 2 days on the driving range rather than working on fitness & stamina, you can be be fit as a butchers dog but still spray it around ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜‰


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 27, 2018)

Fish said:



			Heâ€™d be better off having 2 days on the driving range rather than working on fitness & stamina, you can be be fit as a butchers dog but still spray it around ï˜³ï˜‰
		
Click to expand...

I am sure he has spent enough time on the range over the last few months

its that crappy m3 with twist face lol


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 27, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Going to be a scrappy birdie to squeeze through - not sure how you can be so wide off the tee and still have a shot to the green ?!

Is there no protection on these courses for the wild driver ?
		
Click to expand...

Because he is Tiger.


Good birdie well done Tiger, looking forward to seeing you play all weekend.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 27, 2018)

Fish said:



			Heâ€™d be better off having 2 days on the driving range rather than working on fitness & stamina, you can be be fit as a butchers dog but still spray it around ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

sounds like a voice of experience :ears:


----------



## TheDiablo (Jan 27, 2018)

Fish said:



			Everyone getting wet over just making the cut and making up the numbers, jeez &#128543;
		
Click to expand...

Are you reading the same thread?! Cos from what I see it's a load of people hoping he will fail, 1 or 2 in particular sounding incredibly bitter old men. There's more people posting every time he makes bogey on celebration then anything else. 

And then a few others saying he's making good progress and looking forward to seeing the rest of year with a hopefully fit again Tiger, which is exactly what's happening.

IMO he will be most pleased that his competitive edge held up under pressure yesterday, which will hold him in very good stead as he improves.


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 27, 2018)

Glad he's made it. I'll be watching this weekend whereas normally I wouldn't, for me golf is boring without TW.  
If he's stays fit and keeps getting tournament rounds under his belt I can only see him getting better..Much better.


----------



## quinn (Jan 27, 2018)

Fish said:



			Everyone getting wet over just making the cut and making up the numbers, jeez &#128543;
		
Click to expand...

Thought he had the weekend off &#129300;


----------



## PieMan (Jan 27, 2018)

Qwerty said:



			Glad he's made it. I'll be watching this weekend whereas normally I wouldn't, for me golf is boring without TW.
		
Click to expand...

Not on the European Tour it isn't! Last Sunday was fantastic viewing; and Rory is tearing it up in Dubai.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 27, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Not on the European Tour it isn't! Last Sunday was fantastic viewing; and Rory is tearing it up in Dubai.
		
Click to expand...

He's only 15 under, boring


----------



## PieMan (Jan 27, 2018)

bobmac said:



			He's only 15 under, boring  

Click to expand...

Not bad for only his 6th competitive round after 3 months out! Anyway can't hijack this thread and go on about a mere mortal like Rory!!! &#128514;


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 27, 2018)

Did anyone else think butch looks ill or has aged suddenly?


----------



## JamesR (Jan 27, 2018)

Dasit said:



			These guys be three off the tee so much at my course

Crazy how wide they are playing
		
Click to expand...

Unless you play a particularly long course, I doubt these boys would need to hit drivers very often. So they wonâ€™t go oob often at all.

My course is just about 7000 yds and good players donâ€™t need to very often in summer. But they are so much better than us, they can.


----------



## GMC1981 (Jan 27, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Did anyone else think butch looks ill or has aged suddenly?
		
Click to expand...

He has looked about 70 for the last twenty years .


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 27, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			Because he is Tiger.


Good birdie well done Tiger, looking forward to seeing you play all weekend.
		
Click to expand...

So they set the course so that if people do go that far off target they will still have a shot to the green - saw a number of players go Wild right or left of the tree and they still had a straight forward shot into the green from a decent lie - didnâ€™t seem to be anything that punishes drives that miss the target by miles. Surely if a pro is missing by that far they should either have to chip out sideways or have a risk or reward shot - seems like in the US at times they are scared to make the players really work


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 27, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So they set the course so that if people do go that far off target they will still have a shot to the green - saw a number of players go Wild right or left of the tree and they still had a straight forward shot into the green from a decent lie - didnâ€™t seem to be anything that punishes drives that miss the target by miles. Surely if a pro is missing by that far they should either have to chip out sideways or have a risk or reward shot - seems like in the US at times they are scared to make the players really work
		
Click to expand...

They can only play what's in front of them, don't go blaming the players they only hit the shots. 

Just hope we continue to see a lot of Tiger in the coverage


----------



## Imurg (Jan 27, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			Just hope we continue to see a lot of Tiger in the coverage
		
Click to expand...

Don't think you'll have much problem with that one...


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 27, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Don't think you'll have much problem with that one...
		
Click to expand...


:thup:


----------



## richart (Jan 27, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Did anyone else think butch looks ill or has aged suddenly?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, he looked frail. Hopefully he is not ill.


----------



## richart (Jan 27, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Don't think you'll have much problem with that one...
		
Click to expand...

At least we will be watching the shots he hits today, and not see a repeat of all the ones he hit in the first two days.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 27, 2018)

richart said:



			At least we will be watching the shots he hits today, and not *see a repeat of all the ones he hit in the first two days.*

Click to expand...

That will be during the first hour of the show then in the first 8 adverts which will be skyâ€™s doing - the actual PGA coverage was very good if you ignoring some of the drivel from them


----------



## GMC1981 (Jan 27, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That will be during the first hour of the show then in the first 8 adverts which will be skyâ€™s doing - the actual PGA coverage was very good if you ignoring some of the drivel from them
		
Click to expand...

Personally thought the PGA coverage was very poor like it is most weeks  . Youâ€™d honestly not have realised  when the featured groups coverage finished and full coverage started .  The European tour always seems to be a much more balanced coverage .


----------



## richart (Jan 27, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That will be during the first hour of the show then in the first 8 adverts which will be skyâ€™s doing - the actual PGA coverage was very good if you ignoring some of the drivel from them
		
Click to expand...

I did smile when Faldo was telling one of his very long stories, and Tiger hit a cracking chip stiff Hardly paused to acknowledge it, and continued with his story. Faldo does go on a bit.


----------



## richart (Jan 27, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That will be during the first hour of the show then in the first 8 adverts which will be skyâ€™s doing - the actual PGA coverage was very good if you ignoring some of the drivel from them
		
Click to expand...

Tiger must be one of the first off, so hopefully not.


----------



## GMC1981 (Jan 27, 2018)

richart said:



			I did smile when Faldo was telling one of his very long stories, and Tiger hit a cracking chip stiff Hardly paused to acknowledge it, and continued with his story. Faldo does go on a bit.

Click to expand...

I like Faldo . Considering heâ€™s got a reputation in golf as a horrible individual his dry sense of humour makes me laugh .


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 27, 2018)

As no one is forcing me to watch the first hour Iâ€™ll give it a miss until the live coverage comes on :mmm:

And if I find Iâ€™m not enjoying it Iâ€™ll watch one of the many other channels that Sky provide :whoo:

Blooming splendid


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 27, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			As no one is forcing me to watch the first hour Iâ€™ll give it a miss until the live coverage comes on :mmm:

And if I find Iâ€™m not enjoying it Iâ€™ll watch one of the many other channels that Sky provide :whoo:

Blooming splendid
		
Click to expand...

Turned on at 7.00 when it started on Sky Golf, very brief synopsis of Woods to date and first thing they showed was a Rahm birdie. Hardly the hours montage predicted


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 27, 2018)

Just turned it on and saw his wonderful par save from 'dead'!

Didn't see how he got there, but a recovery shot none of the commentators could 'see'! 

Very much why it's great to see him back!!


----------



## Imurg (Jan 27, 2018)

It's a good job he can putt coz he sure as hell can't drive.....


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 27, 2018)

Finally hit a fairway and then makes a mess of a 9-iron! Now that is 'strange'!


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 27, 2018)

Itâ€™s doing my head in now, dissecting every swing heâ€™s ever made. Just show some golf.


----------



## ger147 (Jan 27, 2018)

-1 for 9 holes while driving like a chopper is some effort.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 27, 2018)

Over/under on how many events he goes playing crap until his "back injury" forces him out for another six months ......   three.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 27, 2018)

Who the F is Nick Bradley & who told him that those trousers looked good?


----------



## Jensen (Jan 27, 2018)

richart said:



			I did smile when Faldo was telling one of his very long stories, and Tiger hit a cracking chip stiff Hardly paused to acknowledge it, and continued with his story. Faldo does go on a bit.

Click to expand...

He's a grade A prick.

Sadly he thinks he's funny when he's anything but....


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 27, 2018)

Jensen said:



			He's a grade A prick.

Sadly he thinks he's funny when he's anything but....
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s a slimy git.


----------



## User20205 (Jan 27, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Heâ€™s a slimy git.
		
Click to expand...

 I donâ€™t mind Faldos comms but he was painful as a RC captain


----------



## PieMan (Jan 27, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Who the F is Nick Bradley & who told him that those trousers looked good?
		
Click to expand...

And his shirts with the cuffs turned up! Watching that segment on Tiger's swings over the years was painful viewing - no idea what he was going on about!! &#128514;


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 27, 2018)

therod said:



			I donâ€™t mind Faldos comms but he was painful as a RC captain

Click to expand...

Comes across a bit creepy & up his own


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 27, 2018)

PieMan said:



			And his shirts with the cuffs turned up! Watching that segment on Tiger's swings over the years was painful viewing - no idea what he was going on about!! &#128514;
		
Click to expand...

Reminds me of Andy Parsons but without the humour.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 27, 2018)

Jensen said:



			He's a grade A prick.

Sadly he thinks he's funny when he's anything but....
		
Click to expand...

A bit strong, but yep I agree with you he is a real Nugget


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 27, 2018)

Good Birdie from Tiger, still a tad rusty with the driver but the rest of his game is holding up so just a matter of time


----------



## JamesR (Jan 27, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Reminds me of Andy Parsons but without the humour.
		
Click to expand...

Isnâ€™t that just Andy Parsons?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 27, 2018)

JamesR said:



			Isnâ€™t that just Andy Parsons?
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚touchÃ©


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 28, 2018)

So he is 8 off the lead .. with his driving that is quite an achievement .. great short game


----------



## Imurg (Jan 28, 2018)

He can only play what's put in front of him but, to my mind, driving of that standard shouldn't allow scores like his to be posted.
He's missed some fairways but a substantial margin, as have others, with little if any effect on scoring.
You should benefit from hitting the fairway, there should be some penalty for missing it.
I appreciate that these are the best players in the world and playing from slightly longer grass shouldn't make life impossible, but it doesn't seem to make any difference at all.
Being in the rough should, potentially, cost you, say, 1/4 of a shot. You should have to play a brilliant shot to make a green from over 200 out.
Pro rough, on the whole, isn't tricky enough.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 28, 2018)

Imurg said:



			He can only play what's put in front of him but, to my mind, driving of that standard shouldn't allow scores like his to be posted.
He's missed some fairways but a substantial margin, as have others, with little if any effect on scoring.
You should benefit from hitting the fairway, there should be some penalty for missing it.
I appreciate that these are the best players in the world and playing from slightly longer grass shouldn't make life impossible, but it doesn't seem to make any difference at all.
Being in the rough should, potentially, cost you, say, 1/4 of a shot. You should have to play a brilliant shot to make a green from over 200 out.
Pro rough, on the whole, isn't tricky enough.
		
Click to expand...

It can make a difference having 30,000 people flattening the rough though, youâ€™re never going to be able to predict were a bad shot will land all the time.

The only certain way of ensuring really wayward shots are punished is to create internal out of bounds on every hole and that will never happen.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 28, 2018)

I canâ€™t believe that itâ€™s a US open course, apart from a few holes it doesnâ€™t look much on TV.


----------



## User20205 (Jan 28, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			I canâ€™t believe that itâ€™s a US open course, apart from a few holes it doesnâ€™t look much on TV.
		
Click to expand...

The views look nice! I only watched the highlights this AM, but tiggers short game looked mustard.....but 3 fairways hit, 9 greens in reg


----------



## Jaco (Jan 28, 2018)

Theyâ€™ve said a lot on the radio this week about Tiger being in the field being good for the game, which I agree with, but Iâ€™m not sure that he worries the young guns like Spieth too much due to the fact that his last major win was so long ago. Probably more of a concern to the likes of Westwood and Donald who remember his dominance.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 28, 2018)

Jaco said:



			Theyâ€™ve said a lot on the radio this week about Tiger being in the field being good for the game, which I agree with, but Iâ€™m not sure that he worries the young guns like Spieth too much due to the fact that his last major win was so long ago. Probably more of a concern to the likes of Westwood and Donald who remember his dominance.
		
Click to expand...

Great for Rory when they play together 

He can draw the pressure off him


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 28, 2018)

therod said:



			The views look nice! I only watched the highlights this AM, but tiggers short game looked mustard.....but 3 fairways hit, 9 greens in reg 

Click to expand...

To be honest i have not watched one shot live but a few on SM.

Your right about his short game though and remember how bad that was a few months back.
It looked to me once again he was trying to bomb it out there,if only he could reign this back in he could be a force again.

There is no doubt he could win a major again and if he could get himself in a position to win on the back 9 of a major again others will feel the pressure
seeing him name on the leaderboard.


----------



## JamesR (Jan 28, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			I canâ€™t believe that itâ€™s a US open course, apart from a few holes it doesnâ€™t look much on TV.
		
Click to expand...

Remember that this is winter and the Open is in June. 
The course was set up tougher, faster fairways and greens, thicker/denser rough.
The leaders were tied on -1.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 28, 2018)

If he played within himself he could be leading this tournament for sure 

To think a few months ago he hardly missed a fairway but now he cant find one


----------



## JamesR (Jan 28, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			If he played within himself he could be leading this tournament for sure 

To think a few months ago he hardly missed a fairway but now he cant find one
		
Click to expand...

Comparing these  fairways with the Hero challenge is like comparing a catwalk with a football pitch.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 28, 2018)

There in lies a little snapshot of the problem with Woods

He hasnâ€™t won a major for a decade , hasnâ€™t won a golf tournament for 5 years I think it is , the first cut he has made in 2 years , he spends most of the first two rounds scrambling for his life and missing fairway after fairway being rescued by the fact there is no punishment for missing fairways and he has some birdies at par 5â€™s that are reachable with irons - and some talk about him winning the Comp and also challenging and winning majors ! 

He needs to find a top ten spot in a PGA Comp first before any over the top talk should even be considered - if the course was set up like they do for the US Open there he wouldnâ€™t be near making the cut.


----------



## JamesR (Jan 28, 2018)

A couple of thoughts Phil:
I think he chose this event to come back because he was never going to win, itâ€™s too tough and has too good a field. He could have played last week at an easier event with 3 rounds guaranteed. But anyone sensible knows he he wouldnâ€™t win this week and he has no real pressure.

With regards to his position in a US Open, the cut would have been 6 or 7 shots higher so with good scrambling he may have had a chance of making it on the number, just like this week.
He is after all leading some big name players.


----------



## dewsweeper (Jan 28, 2018)

JamesR said:



			A couple of thoughts Phil:
I think he chose this event to come back because he was never going to win, itâ€™s too tough and has too good a field. He could have played last week at an easier event with 3 rounds guaranteed. But anyone sensible knows he he wouldnâ€™t win this week and he has no real pressure.

With regards to his position in a US Open, the cut would have been 6 or 7 shots higher so with good scrambling he may have had a chance of making it on the number, just like this week.
He is after all leading some big name players.
		
Click to expand...

I think that is a fair summary of Woods at the moment.
I am hoping he can get into contention when the season gets into full swing.
LP is not a fan and can let his dislike affect his view I think.I'm


----------



## Piece (Jan 28, 2018)

Tigers driving accuracy is as good/bad as Big Philâ€™s this week....I donâ€™t see anyone slapping Phils chances of winning tournaments.  

Interesting that these two have won 120 events between them. Far more than anyone else currently playing. No coincidence that they have the best short games going. Surely shows that short game is far more important than driver accuracy?


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 28, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			There in lies a little snapshot of the problem with Woods

He hasnâ€™t won a major for a decade , hasnâ€™t won a golf tournament for 5 years I think it is , the first cut he has made in 2 years , he spends most of the first two rounds scrambling for his life and missing fairway after fairway being rescued by the fact there is no punishment for missing fairways and he has some birdies at par 5â€™s that are reachable with irons - and some talk about him winning the Comp and also challenging and winning majors ! 

He needs to find a top ten spot in a PGA Comp first before any over the top talk should even be considered - if the course was set up like they do for the US Open there he wouldnâ€™t be near making the cut.
		
Click to expand...

Your last point is very valid in fact he could be 10 over quite easily.

However he has only just come back and actually done better than many thought including yourself.

Seeing how quickly he has got his short game on track maybe his long game will follow,and of course it has to for him to compete.

As James quite rightly points out he has beaten quite a few fancied runners this week and the wide open spaces are there for all.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 28, 2018)

Great to see Sky showing some of Tiger at his best, you can't beat watching a bit of Tiger.


----------



## cliveb (Jan 28, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			The only certain way of ensuring really wayward shots are punished is to create internal out of bounds on every hole and that will never happen.
		
Click to expand...

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty certain that (at least here in the UK) internal OOB isn't allowed in pro competitions. Is that also the case on the PGA tour?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 28, 2018)

Got fed up watching repeats and analysis of just about every swing Tiger made.  Not his fault.


----------



## Green Man (Jan 28, 2018)

cliveb said:



			Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty certain that (at least here in the UK) internal OOB isn't allowed in pro competitions. Is that also the case on the PGA tour?
		
Click to expand...

According to this it was used in the open last year. http://www.barryrhodes.com/2017/07/internal-out-of-bounds-at-2017-open.html?m=1

I believe that they also use internal out of bounds at Holyoke.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 28, 2018)

Is it quiet because Tigers going well.
Not watching so would appreciate some commentary please


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 28, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Is it quiet because Tigers going well.
Not watching so would appreciate some commentary please
		
Click to expand...

Tiger's a couple under today, with a couple of bogeys in the mix. Seems to be playing pretty decent, short game and putting is solid if he could hit a few more fairways he might actually be able to contend. Massive hold up on the third tee, if Tiger was on the forum he'd have been firing a ball at Ryan Palmer's head.

Meanwhile there's three blokes in contention for the win but nobody's terribly interested in them.....


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 28, 2018)

Good to see him playing good and it tough going out there looking at the TV coverage. He might just have a good finish today fingers crossed


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 28, 2018)

Thx Karen
Do you think he can win again,and win a major?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 28, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Thx Karen
Do you think he can win again,and win a major?
		
Click to expand...

If his injury issues really are sorted I think he can play his way back in, definitely to a tour win but a major might be a bigger ask. Not out of the question though. Wouldn't hurt if he got me to give him a driving lesson though! :rofl:


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 28, 2018)

How is this event professional I donâ€™t understand ...queues on the tee box

How can u have split starts in a  pro event on the final day.. pfft


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 28, 2018)

Jeez that is off the planet right, why can he not sort that??


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 28, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			Jeez that is off the planet right, why can he not sort that??
		
Click to expand...

Ditch that twisted Face lol 

Iâ€™m sure he will sort it in a couple weeks


----------



## Imurg (Jan 28, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			Jeez that is off the planet right, why can he not sort that??
		
Click to expand...

Bet he knocks it on the green....
It's just not right, being that far of line should be punished


----------



## JT77 (Jan 28, 2018)

It was a shocker !   To me he is too aggressive' he wonâ€™t reign it back as I donâ€™t think he likes being 30 yards behind his playing partners. Without the driver he possibly could have saved himself a few shots.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 28, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Bet he knocks it on the green....
It's just not right, being that far of line should be punished
		
Click to expand...

And the Golfing God's have woken up&#128513;


----------



## pendodave (Jan 28, 2018)

Can't find anywhere else to put it, but have really enjoyed the sky analyst (Bradley?) that is working with SS this weekend. Nice explanations of the various swings on offer, including the Tigre.

It'll be interesting to see how much TW is able to take from his teeshot travails this week and work them out before Riviera. I don't think that there is enough time mid-tourney to sort things out that aren't working.


----------



## Dasit (Jan 28, 2018)

How awful is the standard of golf in America today?!

I know it is windy and hard course, but so many awful shots.


Very rare to see


----------



## Dasit (Jan 28, 2018)

Not even that windy, would be consider a light wind at my course


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 29, 2018)

Top 25 finish not bad for his first go, a lot of folk didn't think he would make the cut.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 29, 2018)

JT77 said:



			It was a shocker !   To me he is too aggressive' he wonâ€™t reign it back as I donâ€™t think he likes being 30 yards behind his playing partners. Without the driver he possibly could have saved himself a few shots.
		
Click to expand...

I think thats going to be his biggest issue - when he was at the height he was a monster of the tee , hitting 300 yards and being ahead of 99% of his competitors , he used to really go at the ball and i no doubt contributed to his back and knee issues. 

Over the last decade there are lots of guys who can fly it past him with regularity and also find the middle of the fairway and its with control and they are not swinging their backs to bits. Watching anytime Tiger got onto a tee he was thrashing at everything with no control and missing fairway after fairway - 17 fairways hit in 4 rounds with 8 of them on the Friday ( when he wasnt going at everything ). At Torrey the rough and course wasnt penalising any wayward drive so you could miss the fairway and still get  99% have a nice lie and a shot to the green (maybe set up like that to help him ). 

He needs to sort that driving out soon - he doesnt need to keep up with the bombers , but if he continues to try it will both ruin his back again and his is going to spend most of the time fighting to make cuts as well as blowing up on the course. His iron play was very good as was his game around the game - just needs to keep it in the fairway and even if he is 20 yards back then rely on his iron play to get his birdie chances and then you can see him start to battle for PGA titles - still dont think he has a prayer in the majors at the moment watching him this weekend. 

As for the pace of play - shocking from certain players - Holmes one of them , Palmer , KIm and Day - felt sorry for Noren


----------



## IanM (Jan 29, 2018)

Tiger is indeed back....

This mornings report on the radio mentioned only where Tiger finished and that the tournament would complete today.

No mention of leaders, scores, playoff or is in it, etc etc etc    But they did mention that Tiger stopped for a Burger on the way to the airport and asked for diet coke, no ice with the McWendy Burger and fries....


----------



## bobmac (Jan 29, 2018)

IanM said:



			Tiger is indeed back....

This mornings report on the radio mentioned only where Tiger finished and that the tournament would complete today.

No mention of leaders, scores, playoff or is in it, etc etc etc    But they did mention that Tiger stopped for a Burger on the way to the airport and asked for diet coke, no ice with the McWendy Burger and fries
		
Click to expand...

and the waitresses phone number


----------



## dewsweeper (Jan 29, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Bet he knocks it on the green....
It's just not right, being that far of line should be punished
		
Click to expand...

Anyone remember Seve in his prime ?
Could spray it a little from the tee.
Golf did not start when Tiger Woods came on the golfing scene.


----------



## Tiger Woods (Jan 29, 2018)

bobmac said:



			and the waitresses phone number



Click to expand...

Too right!!! Jealousy will get you nowhere old man :thup:


----------



## Tiger Woods (Jan 29, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think thats going to be his biggest issue - when he was at the height he was a monster of the tee , hitting 300 yards and being ahead of 99% of his competitors , he used to really go at the ball and i no doubt contributed to his back and knee issues. 

Over the last decade there are lots of guys who can fly it past him with regularity and also find the middle of the fairway and its with control and they are not swinging their backs to bits. Watching anytime Tiger got onto a tee he was thrashing at everything with no control and missing fairway after fairway - 17 fairways hit in 4 rounds with 8 of them on the Friday ( when he wasnt going at everything ). At Torrey the rough and course wasnt penalising any wayward drive so you could miss the fairway and still get  99% have a nice lie and a shot to the green (maybe set up like that to help him ). 

He needs to sort that driving out soon - he doesnt need to keep up with the bombers , but if he continues to try it will both ruin his back again and his is going to spend most of the time fighting to make cuts as well as blowing up on the course. His iron play was very good as was his game around the game - just needs to keep it in the fairway and even if he is 20 yards back then rely on his iron play to get his birdie chances and then you can see him start to battle for PGA titles - still dont think he has a prayer in the majors at the moment watching him this weekend. 

As for the pace of play - shocking from certain players - Holmes one of them , Palmer , KIm and Day - felt sorry for Noren
		
Click to expand...

:blah:

You have watched every minute haven't you  Obsessed :thup:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 29, 2018)

Given the mess of his driving - could Tiger win another major using his Hoylake 2006 tactics


----------



## Tiger Woods (Jan 29, 2018)

You bet, ill drop the M3 its a piece of junk as was be witnessed... Oops that could upset the sponsors.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 29, 2018)

Tiger Woods said:



			:blah:

You have watched every minute haven't you  Obsessed :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Just keep it slow and smooth with the driver at Riviera - OK?

ne:


----------



## Dasit (Jan 29, 2018)

All the money TaylorMade paying Tiger Woods



Can't see how it is good business, no chance I buy an M3 or M4 after that


----------



## JamesR (Jan 29, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Given the mess of his driving - could Tiger win another major using his Hoylake 2006 tactics
		
Click to expand...

It'd have to be bone dry. Otherwise courses are just too long to be playing mid-irons off the tee all the way round.

AT just under 7,700'ish yards Torrey Pines is just too long to be hitting less than driver most of the time.


----------



## Tiger Woods (Jan 29, 2018)

Dasit said:



			All the money TaylorMade paying Tiger Woods



Can't see how it is good business, no chance I buy an M3 or M4 after that
		
Click to expand...

I bet everyone is searching for Nike VR 60 degree wedges this morning on eBay though


----------



## bobmac (Jan 29, 2018)

Tiger Woods said:



			Too right!!! Jealousy will get you nowhere old man :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You're probably right.
I'll never get to see places you've been, divorce courts, jail, seedy motels not forgetting rehab.


----------



## Piece (Jan 29, 2018)

I keep saying it, Tiger has made a decent career of not driving well. So has Mickelson. Yes, of course he needs to drive a bit better. If and when he does, I saw enough there for him to contend.

Also, I saw a fair few of the new players smashing it off into the cabbage too. Finau...Rose...Palmer...Rahm...


----------



## Tiger Woods (Jan 29, 2018)

bobmac said:



			You're probably right.
I'll never get to see places you've been, divorce courts, jail, seedy motels not forgetting rehab.
		
Click to expand...

14 Majors, 79 Tour wins, 1.4 billion dollars, keep selling your plastic sticks old man.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 29, 2018)

Piece said:



			I keep saying it, Tiger has made a decent career of not driving well. So has Mickelson. Yes, of course he needs to drive a bit better. If and when he does, I saw enough there for him to contend.

Also, I saw a fair few of the new players smashing it off into the cabbage too. Finau...Rose...Palmer...Rahm... 

Click to expand...

Indeed. Seve didn't hit too many fairways. Mickleson can put it in a different time zone and make par. Woods got it round, didn't come last and will have a very good idea of what he needs to fix (if he didn't before). It'll take time. I still can't see him ever winning a major again but if he keeps fit, finds a way to keep it on the short grass and gets all facets working together, it'll be interesting to see what he can do.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 29, 2018)

Tiger Woods said:



			14 Majors, 79 Tour wins, 1.4 billion dollars, keep selling your plastic sticks old man.
		
Click to expand...

Good comeback


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 29, 2018)

Tiger Woods said:



			You bet, ill drop the M3 its a piece of junk as was be witnessed... Oops that could upset the sponsors.
		
Click to expand...

Poor workman always blames his tools


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 29, 2018)

I think overall it was a succeful comeback.

during all his other returns his short game has been hoffiic. Considering how he drove the ball, to finish with the score he did hitting so few fairways was brilliant imo.

At the Hero he drove well enough, maybe heâ€™ll have a nice silver and Black m2 back in the bag soon enough......

if he carries on like he is then he may struggle to win, but if he has four days where he finds something with the driver then I think it would be foolish to write him off just yet. 

I think his back is still the bigger threat to his game right now. A bad week of driving can be worked on.


----------



## JamesR (Jan 29, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			... Mickleson can put it in a different time zone and make par...
		
Click to expand...

I actually think Woods has always been better than Phil at saving par because heâ€™s such a good putter in comparison and maybe even better at chipping and pitching


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 29, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I think overall it was a succeful comeback.

during all his other returns his short game has been hoffiic. Considering how he drove the ball, to finish with the score he did hitting so few fairways was brilliant imo.

At the Hero he drove well enough, maybe heâ€™ll have a nice silver and Black m2 back in the bag soon enough......

if he carries on like he is then he may struggle to win, but if he has four days where he finds something with the driver then I think it would be foolish to write him off just yet. 

I think his back is still the bigger threat to his game right now. A bad week of driving can be worked on.
		
Click to expand...

Fair assumption. I think he knows he has issues with the driver but it's very early days. If his short game is on he'll scramble it round. If not, and he misses as many fairways as this week, then the missed cuts will rack up, talk will no doubt start in the media regarding injuries and retirement and the cycle starts again!


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 29, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Fair assumption. I think he knows he has issues with the driver but it's very early days. If his short game is on he'll scramble it round. If not, and he misses as many fairways as this week, then the missed cuts will rack up, talk will no doubt start in the media regarding injuries and retirement and the cycle starts again!
		
Click to expand...

Pas things stand I donâ€™t see any talk of retirement. His previous come backs have been fraught with twinges. Heâ€™s looked healthy to me.

i think so far, 2 tournaments in heâ€™s has one with good driving and poor chipping. The other poor driving and good short game. Imo his record suggests that heâ€™s at least as likely to sort it and have more good days with both than not.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 29, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Pas things stand I donâ€™t see any talk of retirement. His previous come backs have been fraught with twinges. Heâ€™s looked healthy to me.

i think so far, 2 tournaments in heâ€™s has one with good driving and poor chipping. The other poor driving and good short game. Imo his record suggests that heâ€™s at least as likely to sort it and have more good days with both than not.
		
Click to expand...

I happen to agree. I'm just putting it out there that there will be weeks when driving and short game are both off and cuts are missed. I just think from there the media will look for a story (is he really 100% fit, can he really compete etc). I'm sure if he's fit and enters the Masters, and at the moment that seems highly likely then expect the media frenzy to peak again. It would be nice (but won't happen) if having come back now and done a full tournament and ground out a score to make the cut and had a reasonable weekend, he could get on and go about his business without every swing being analysed in minute detail.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 30, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Good comeback
		
Click to expand...

It's a shame he has to pretend to be someone else 
I wonder what his achievements are in his real life


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 30, 2018)

bobmac said:



			It's a shame he has to pretend to be someone else 
I wonder what his achievements are in his real life
		
Click to expand...

Is he not the real Tiger. .....

it looks like him


----------



## Steve Bamford (Jan 30, 2018)

Great to see TX back in action and healthy. I think his comeback was excellent, with accuracy always likely to be an issue on a course where you have to give it full beans off the tee. I take he misses Pebble Beach and I know he's confirmed for Riviera as is Tommy Fleetwood.


----------



## *TQ* (Feb 2, 2018)

The question is if he _does_ win another major would he retire the next day? Go out on top and all that.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Feb 2, 2018)

*TQ* said:



			The question is if he _does_ win another major would he retire the next day? Go out on top and all that.
		
Click to expand...

Can't personally see that ever happening, if he wins one then 3 (ideally 4) to go. For a man who was focused on matching Jack, why would he stop when he's just got a step closer.


----------



## *TQ* (Feb 2, 2018)

Depends if he realistically thinks he can match Jack and the implications of trying and failing.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 2, 2018)

Sports_Fanatic said:



			Can't personally see that ever happening, if he wins one then 3 (ideally 4) to go. For a man who was focused on matching Jack, why would he stop when he's just got a step closer.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. *IF* he could win a major (and I still remain unconvinced) then what would stop him going on and winning more. Can't see it


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 16, 2018)

Same story really yesterday. Missing fairways with the driver, when he hits fairway he makes birdies. His short game, and in particular his putting yesterday was world class. He's putting about as well as anyone in the field, so solid from inside 6ft. He's rusty though, he's bound to be. Hopefully he can bring it back to around E/-1 today and make it to the weekend. Didn't play poorly though, out-scored DJ, only 1 back of Rory and Spieth, he's not far away. I'm just enjoying seeing him playing fairly regularly.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 16, 2018)

I can see how being "Tournament Rusty" can cost you shots on and around the green but I don't buy being rusty from the tee.
He will have spent hours on the range getting the swing working - because that's where he's putting most strain on his back.
He would had to find out of the back could take the pressure so he must have hit shoot of shots.
If he's still as bad at driving as he seems to be then he needs to sort that if he's going to compete.
I get the feeling he's trying to keep up with the bombers and his swing is getting out of sync.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 16, 2018)

I only saw a little bit last night. Tiger launched himself at one drive, he nearly fell over on the tee, the ball went miles off line. Rory was next up, annihilated the ball but stayed solid during the shot. If Tiger can't control himself on the tee than no wonder his back is jiggered and no wonder the ball is going all over. People have been saying it for years now, he needs to drive within himself if he wants to compete.


----------



## Piece (Feb 16, 2018)

Tiger's driving accuracy %age yesterday was better than Rory's....


----------



## Imurg (Feb 16, 2018)

Piece said:



			Tiger's driving accuracy %age yesterday was better than Rory's....
		
Click to expand...

It was.
But Rory was able to hit greens more often than Tiger could, implying that Tiger's bad drives were worse than Rory's.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 16, 2018)

Indeed. This is where stats are useless. Miss a fairway by a foot, its a missed fairway, put it in another post code, its a missed fairway.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 16, 2018)

Piece said:



			Tiger's driving accuracy %age yesterday was better than Rory's....
		
Click to expand...

From what I saw Tiger's driving was pretty decent yesterday.... the one massive miss was while I was still at work! 

He's still some way off, clearly, but if he's really able to play and practice freely again he may well get back challenging.

One thing for sure - I was keen to get home last night to watch Tiger and Rory on the back nine and I quickly lost interest in the golf after they finished.


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 16, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Same story really yesterday. Missing fairways with the driver, when he hits fairway he makes birdies. His short game, and in particular his putting yesterday was world class. He's putting about as well as anyone in the field, so solid from inside 6ft. He's rusty though, he's bound to be. Hopefully he can bring it back to around E/-1 today and make it to the weekend. Didn't play poorly though, out-scored DJ, only 1 back of Rory and Spieth, he's not far away. I'm just enjoying seeing him playing fairly regularly.
		
Click to expand...

That is why he's won so many major titles. Tiger was (possibly still is) deadly on greens you used to get better odds on him missing from 15 feet than holing in final rounds of majors. He was simply outstanding and focused. That is why Tiger is the best golfer the planet has seen to date.


----------



## pinberry (Feb 16, 2018)

Enough Tiger bashing. His driving yesterday wasn't terrible, it was actually the iron play which was not spot on.
And without the lost ball on 11 (the rumour is that a spectator pocketed Tiger's ball) he would be -1.
He looks to me like he can compete.


----------



## Reemul (Feb 16, 2018)

pinberry said:



			Enough Tiger bashing. His driving yesterday wasn't terrible, it was actually the iron play which was not spot on.
And without the lost ball on 11 (the rumour is that a spectator pocketed Tiger's ball) he would be -1.
He looks to me like he can compete.
		
Click to expand...

Compete with who? He's not far off missing the cut, that's not competing it's taking part. He needs to compete with whoever is at the top of the leader board and not any specific names. I mean if he competed with Rory last season he would have won the same.....nothing.

I don't like Tiger but he is certainly a draw to watch on TV and outside of DJ, Rory and Bubba most aren't that interesting to watch.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 16, 2018)

He's not going to be competing at the top of leaderboards every week, no-one does that. The positive sign is he isn't collapsing and playing horribly like he has in previous comebacks and more importantly - he looks healthy. After yesterday he's sat ahead of DJ, and only 1 behind Rory and Spieth, he's competing. If it wasn't for the stolen ball as mentioned above he'd only be 4 back of the leaders. He's definitely competitive.


----------



## bobmac (Feb 17, 2018)

Every missed cut has a silver lining.
He didn't lose a ball and he kept a 7 off his card
Got to look at the positives


----------



## PieMan (Feb 17, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Every missed cut has a silver lining.
He didn't lose a ball and he kept a 7 off his card
Got to look at the positives 



Click to expand...

And it helps his back by not having to pack clothes and shoes for the weekend so his luggage is lighter &#128077; &#128521;&#128512;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 17, 2018)

I think he'll struggle at any course that's relatively tight until he can get the driver working. To my eyes, while he's getting out there a decent distance he's doing it at full tilt (hence losing a few) while most of the others seem to be hitting as far without chucking everything at it. It's still early in the return so hopefully he'll get back to something reminiscent of the old Woods. That said I wonder how many missed cuts it'll take for him to consider his future. I'm sure he doesn't intend to be on tour as a bit player and not playing every weekend


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 20, 2018)

Well seems like Woods will be going to the Ryder Cup


----------



## HankMarvin (Feb 21, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well seems like Woods will be going to the Ryder Cup

View attachment 24497

Click to expand...

It will no be the first one he has been too
...


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 21, 2018)

He's just a journeyman pro now.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 23, 2018)

Looks like Tiger has got a chance of a major,as much chance as Rory so it seems.
Many doubted he would compete but it seems he can.


----------



## Jensen (Feb 23, 2018)

Looks very healthy and in great shape. Haven't watched much but he seems very happy to be back playing.
Maybe the importance of health has put things into perspective.


----------



## Yant (Feb 23, 2018)

His game looks in good shape imo.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 23, 2018)

Looks really good tonight. In contention not far back. Birdie the last and he's right up there.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 23, 2018)

He looked just like he has the season so far - one minute doing well the next throwing in doubles and bogeys - talk of major challenges ?! Last week he was missing cuts - hasnâ€™t even challenged for a tour event yet. As mentioned by someone else - he is now just another tour player without a media hype following him with his fanboys going over the top.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 23, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He looked just like he has the season so far - one minute doing well the next throwing in doubles and bogeys - talk of major challenges ?! Last week he was missing cuts - hasnâ€™t even challenged for a tour event yet. As mentioned by someone else - he is now just another tour player without a media hype following him with his fanboys going over the top.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think he's a competitor yet.....

But i think it's too soon to write him off yet. He's doing better than a few stars atm with driving accuracy so bad he's laughing at himself. He only dropped shot's on 3 holes today, a double after a visit to the water is hardly signs of a horror show.

If he stays fit all season i reckon he'll be competitive in a few events at least.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 23, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I don't think he's a competitor yet.....

But i think it's too soon to write him off yet. He's doing better than a few stars atm with driving accuracy so bad he's laughing at himself. He only dropped shot's on 3 holes today, a double after a visit to the water is hardly signs of a horror show.

If he stays fit all season i reckon he'll be competitive in a few events at least.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I have no doubt over the course of the season he will challenge for the odd PGA event when he gets three rounds together - what happens in the fourth who knows but when it comes to majors - those mistakes he keeps making will mount up and put him out of majors - long way to go yet and a number of players are also struggling or trying to gain form but I have more confidence in someone like McIlroy gaining the high level of form for a major challenge than Woods


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 23, 2018)

He's in contention and it's great to see. This isn't like Torrey where he scraped through to the weekend thanks to a final hole birdie, he's actually right up there. It's progress and we're seeing positive signs. Feeling good about this season for the Big Cat, I think he'll win at least 1 event.


----------



## HankMarvin (Feb 23, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			He's in contention and it's great to see. This isn't like Torrey where he scraped through to the weekend thanks to a final hole birdie, he's actually right up there. It's progress and we're seeing positive signs. Feeling good about this season for the Big Cat, I think he'll win at least 1 event.
		
Click to expand...

Still a long way to go but at least he is showing some potential which is more than you can day for the likes of Lee Westwood or D Willet


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 23, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He looked just like he has the season so far - one minute doing well the next throwing in doubles and bogeys - talk of major challenges ?! Last week he was missing cuts - hasnâ€™t even challenged for a tour event yet. As mentioned by someone else - he is now just another tour player without a media hype following him with his fanboys going over the top.
		
Click to expand...

Out of all the â€œFanboysâ€ on here itâ€™s interesting who as made the most posts on this thread 

Tiger gets too much attention :rofl:


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 23, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Oh I have no doubt over the course of the season he will challenge for the odd PGA event when he gets three rounds together - what happens in the fourth who knows but when it comes to majors - those mistakes he keeps making will mount up and put him out of majors - long way to go yet and a number of players are also struggling or trying to gain form but I have more confidence in someone like McIlroy gaining the high level of form for a major challenge than Woods
		
Click to expand...

Tbf, neither of them won anything in 2017 so not a lot to base confidence on either of them.

Imo McIlroy will win something on the occasion the putter works for him, be that a major or a pga event will just be down to timing.

As to woods, i think if he gets into contention then he has as good a chance of closing as anyone. Would be good to see it at an event where there are low scores so it can be a shootout against an current superstar....


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 23, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Out of all the â€œFanboysâ€ on here itâ€™s interesting who as made the most posts on this thread 

Tiger gets too much attention :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Have you actually counted? 

My money was on Dan.

Back on topic. Great to see him playing well. Adds a bit more to the mix.

If I'm honest there's only about 10 -
15 (ish) golfers I want to watch, adding another doesn't hurt.

Certainly better than all the grey automatons and slowbots.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 23, 2018)

huds1475 said:



			Have you actually counted? 

My money was on Dan.

Back on topic. Great to see him playing well. Adds a bit more to the mix.

If I'm honest there's only about 10 -
15 (ish) golfers I want to watch, adding another doesn't hurt.

Certainly better than all the grey automatons and slowbots.
		
Click to expand...

Click on the post & it tells you &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 23, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			He's in contention and it's great to see. This isn't like Torrey where he scraped through to the weekend thanks to a final hole birdie, he's actually right up there. It's progress and we're seeing positive signs. Feeling good about this season for the Big Cat, I think he'll win at least 1 event.
		
Click to expand...

What about last weekend at Rivera when he missed the cut ? Is he really â€œright up thereâ€ -  He is still just as close to the cut line than he is to the guys leading - you canâ€™t ignore comps where he struggles and use two rounds as pointers to the season - hence why there was no points last week as he left after two rounds. But looking at his belly youâ€™re right about being a â€œbigâ€ cat


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 23, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What about last weekend at Rivera when he missed the cut ? Is he really â€œright up thereâ€ -  He is still just as close to the cut line than he is to the guys leading - you canâ€™t ignore comps where he struggles and use two rounds as pointers to the season - hence why there was no points last week as he left after two rounds. But looking at his belly youâ€™re right about being a â€œbigâ€ cat
		
Click to expand...

Give it a rest. Fact is, he's T14, 4 shots back going into the weekend, he is right up there in contention.


----------



## User 99 (Feb 23, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He is still just as close to the cut line than he is to the guys leading -
		
Click to expand...


That's quite a take on that stat. He's 14th= yet the cut is 59th=, guess we can all use stats to prove our case. 

This looks a very tough course compared to his previous outings but a swallow doesn't make a Spring as they say.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 23, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But looking at his belly youâ€™re right about being a â€œbigâ€ cat
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Phillip but this really is pathetic. 
Whatâ€™s made you start watching the PGA tour again? 
Or did you never really stop?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 23, 2018)

RandG said:



			That's quite a take on that stat. He's 14th= yet the cut is 59th=, guess we can all use stats to prove our case. 

This looks a very tough course compared to his previous outings but a swallow doesn't make a Spring as they say.
		
Click to expand...

It is a very tough course - especially around the bear trap - some brutal holes with some very tough shots over water , looks like shot selection and course management is key to doing well - good to see Fleetwood doing well - now he is challenging. But as you can see with Noren and a few others itâ€™s easy to put some big numbers on the board over a couple of holes and be out of the Comp.


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 23, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What about last weekend at Rivera when he missed the cut ? Is he really â€œright up thereâ€ -  He is still just as close to the cut line than he is to the guys leading - you canâ€™t ignore comps where he struggles and use two rounds as pointers to the season - hence why there was no points last week as he left after two rounds. But looking at his belly youâ€™re right about being a â€œbigâ€ cat
		
Click to expand...

Think he was talking about this tournament when saying 'right up there' old bean


----------



## Yant (Feb 24, 2018)

I think he will win something this season. His game looks good to me and he is improving each time I watch him. He made one mistake yesterday with his tee shot on 15. Other than that, he round was as solid as anyoneâ€™s.


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 24, 2018)

If he stays fit I can only see him getting better, I suppose the question is..how much better and how quickly?

What is this..3rd tournament back excluding the Hero.? 
Id say he's doing pretty well so far considering the amount 
of time away from the top of the game.

Personally I'm enjoying watching golf again :thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 24, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Sorry Phillip but this really is pathetic. 
Whatâ€™s made you start watching the PGA tour again? 
Or did you never really stop?
		
Click to expand...

When and if you ever meet Phil you will quickly understand he know nothing about fitness and core strength.
Obviously he doesn't like Tiger and respect his achievements,also he is a Rory fanboy.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 24, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			When and if you ever meet Phil you will quickly understand he know nothing about fitness and core strength.
Obviously he doesn't like Tiger and respect his achievements,also he is a Rory fanboy.
		
Click to expand...

I am not into fitness or core strength but I also do not like Tiger. He came across as a total and utter wally. 

I never stopped watching the PGA tour when he was away from the game, in fact, I found it loads more interesting without him there. I respect that he has won a bucket load of tournament but I certainly wish he hadn't (being an Ernie fanboy)

He's back and I am not too worried about him actually making waves in the big tournaments as he is past it.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 24, 2018)

Captainron said:



			I am not into fitness or core strength but I also do not like Tiger. He came across as a total and utter wally. 

I never stopped watching the PGA tour when he was away from the game, in fact, I found it loads more interesting without him there. I respect that he has won a bucket load of tournament but I certainly wish he hadn't (being an Ernie fanboy)

He's back and I am not too worried about him actually making waves in the big tournaments as he is past it.
		
Click to expand...

I don't watch any golf now as I don't have Sky however I do watch some you-tube highlights.
I'm far from a Tiger fan the whole circus surrounding him has in the past got too much.

Calling Tiger fat is just plain ridiculous without going into it,maybe slightly more than in the past but what he has been through over the last few years would have put paid to his vigorous training.
He has had to adapt there is no doubt about that.

I find it quite remarkable that Tiger has got back to anywhere near competing with the best and IMO shows unbelievable character and fight.
Good luck to him I say.


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 24, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			I don't watch any golf now as I don't have Sky however I do watch some you-tube highlights.
I'm far from a Tiger fan the whole circus surrounding him has in the past got too much.

Calling Tiger fat is just plain ridiculous without going into it,maybe slightly more than in the past but what he has been through over the last few years would have put paid to his vigorous training.
He has had to adapt there is no doubt about that.

I find it quite remarkable that Tiger has got back to anywhere near competing with the best and IMO shows unbelievable character and fight.
Good luck to him I say.
		
Click to expand...

Well said PJ. I like Tiger for what he has done for golf (and the history books donâ€™t lie with regards to his records) but now he takes up too much air time when there are other golfers to watch that are playing better than he is.


----------



## Jimbop90 (Feb 24, 2018)

So many posts about coverage being all about Tiger. It will be until he fizzles into the middle of the pack and no sign of coming back. At the moment, we still don't know. He hasn't played a 'full' season since when, 2013? Oh yea that year when he won however many times and got back to no1 in the world. Since then every comeback has been a false dawn and shortlived, so no real chance to evaluate what his peak level is at.

Just face it haters, until he plays a full healthy season, wins nothing, and only has about 5 top 10's, you're going to see a lot more of Tiger Woods.


----------



## brendy (Feb 24, 2018)

This conversation just stopped the moment Tigers stomach was mentioned. Fat? Are you on drugs? The guy has a body mass index that most of us wouldn't get near, ever.


----------



## Tiger man (Feb 24, 2018)

brendy said:



			This conversation just stopped the moment Tigers stomach was mentioned. Fat? Are you on drugs? The guy has a body mass index that most of us wouldn't get near, ever.
		
Click to expand...

Calling Tiger fat to aid you argument really is clutching at straws from a desperate man and should result in a threadban.:rofl:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 24, 2018)

It's a tough course and he's even (joint 22nd as I type) and definitely starting to put together more consistent rounds this week. I said before it'll take time (like a footballer coming back from a serious injury) to get back to full competitive mode and be as close to top ten contention or a win as he can. I'm pleased he's starting to find form, hope he can hang in on moving day and put four good rounds together. That will help his confidence


----------



## HankMarvin (Feb 24, 2018)

Tiger man said:



			Calling Tiger fat to aid you argument really is clutching at straws from a desperate man and should result in a threadban.:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

What did I miss ?

Who in their right mind would say Tiger is fat ?

Unbelievable Jeff..........


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 24, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But looking at his belly youâ€™re right about being a â€œbigâ€ cat
		
Click to expand...

Unbelievable indeed.

Solid start today from Tiger. -1 and looking solid.


----------



## Tiger man (Feb 24, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			What did I miss ?

Who in their right mind would say Tiger is fat ?

Unbelievable Jeff..........
		
Click to expand...

The Adonis himself, LP. What a statement.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 24, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Unbelievable indeed.

Solid start today from Tiger. -1 today and looking solid.
		
Click to expand...

Haven't seen too much as I'm watching the might Fulham march to the PL. A few seem to be a couple under on their rounds and many holding station. Would a couple under for Woods and into a top 10 be acceptable? I think he'd take it. If he could get to -1 or -2 and be right in the hunt Sunday will be see the old Tiger going for it


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 24, 2018)

Good drive, just the 310 carry. Maybe if i get a bit of a beer gut I can add a spare 100 yards to my carry?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 24, 2018)

Tiger man said:



			The Adonis himself, LP. What a statement.
		
Click to expand...

Can you show me where i said he was "fat"

I said he has a bit of a belly on him which he does and has done since he came back to the sport and its been mentioned a number of times on here by a number of people - someone else mentioned fat and it appears lemmings just lept on it without actually checking back to what was actually said.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 24, 2018)

Eagle for Tommy on one of the Par 4's. Become an incredible player the last 18 months, love that sawn off follow through.

That 310 bomb was a beauty from Tiger. Swing looks nicely synched up today, just needs to make a few putts.


----------



## PieMan (Feb 24, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Good drive, just the 310 carry. Maybe if i get a bit of a beer gut I can add a spare 100 yards to my carry?
		
Click to expand...

Lost my beer gut and lost at least 20 yards off my drives. Just in the region of low 300s now........&#128544;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

I personally couldn't give a toss about Tiger......dodgy back, slight beer gut, and balding hair all!! &#128514;


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 24, 2018)

Cracking #TourSauce club drop there from the Big Cat.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 24, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			but what he has been through over the last few years would have put paid to his *vigorous training.*

Click to expand...

Care to expand on that Tony?


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 24, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Good drive, just the 310 carry. Maybe if i get a bit of a beer gut I can add a spare 100 yards to my carry?
		
Click to expand...

Its all about the weight transfer


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 24, 2018)

#1 proximity to the hole this week, great sign. Just needs to start making some putts!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 24, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Good drive, just the 310 carry. Maybe if i get a bit of a beer gut I can add a spare 100 yards to my carry?
		
Click to expand...

Helps lower your centre of gravity, great for stability to accomodate massive swing speed!


----------



## JamesR (Feb 24, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			Helps lower your centre of gravity, great for stability to accomodate massive swing speed!
		
Click to expand...

I know a few people whose games went down hill when they lost weight.

As for Tiger, I think itâ€™s brilliant to see one of the gameâ€™s greats coming back, giving it a go, and being willing to fail. 
He could have easily given up and lived off his amazing history in the game. But he wants to get back and compete with the new stars. 

I donâ€™t understand why anyone would want him to fail.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 24, 2018)

JamesR said:



			I know a few people whose games went down hill when they lost weight.

As for Tiger, I think itâ€™s brilliant to see one of the gameâ€™s greats coming back, giving it a go, and being willing to fail. 
He could have easily given up and lived off his amazing history in the game. But he wants to get back and compete with the new stars. 

I donâ€™t understand why anyone would want him to fail.
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t think anyone wants him to fail - people who like him will be desperate for him to win , Iâ€™m just desperate for the media coverage to calm down - listening to Roe tonight is cringeworthy- they are prob putting more hype and pressure on him than anything - lost count the amount of times he has said â€œTigers Backâ€ then he puts it into a bunker and he laments his driving then next minute â€œTigers Backâ€ !! 

Golf has moved on from it revolving around just him with so many talented players playing - if he gets in amongst them and challenges and we see amazing duels down the back 9 of majors with Spieth and Woods and Johnson and Rory then let the hype and over enthusiastic commentary go mad but not just yet


----------



## Imurg (Feb 24, 2018)

Apparently, he's just been recorded as swinging at 128mph....
Now I know he's fit but is a 42 year old body that's been fairly suspect for a few years cope with that pressure for long..?
For his sake I hope so.....


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 24, 2018)

Putter's getting hot now. Tiger starting to look seriously dangerous, this has been an excellent round of golf so far.


----------



## JamesR (Feb 24, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I donâ€™t think anyone wants him to fail - people who like him will be desperate for him to win , Iâ€™m just desperate for the media coverage to calm down - listening to Roe tonight is cringeworthy- they are prob putting more hype and pressure on him than anything - lost count the amount of times he has said â€œTigers Backâ€ then he puts it into a bunker and he laments his driving then next minute â€œTigers Backâ€ !! 

Golf has moved on from it revolving around just him with so many talented players playing - if he gets in amongst them and challenges and we see amazing duels down the back 9 of majors with Spieth and Woods and Johnson and Rory then let the hype and over enthusiastic commentary go mad but not just yet
		
Click to expand...

I do believe that some out there, or on here,  will want him to fail. Iâ€™m not saying you do, and I agree that the coverage can get crazy. But he canâ€™t be blamed for that, other than his past excellence.
I just feel that when taking into account the physical stuff his body has been through and the difficult courses heâ€™s played thus far itâ€™s remarkable what heâ€™s managed to do.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 24, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I donâ€™t think anyone wants him to fail - people who like him will be desperate for him to win , Iâ€™m just desperate for the media coverage to calm down - listening to Roe tonight is cringeworthy- they are prob putting more hype and pressure on him than anything - lost count the amount of times he has said â€œTigers Backâ€ then he puts it into a bunker and he laments his driving then next minute â€œTigers Backâ€ !! 

Golf has moved on from it revolving around just him with so many talented players playing - if he gets in amongst them and challenges and we see amazing duels down the back 9 of majors with Spieth and Woods and Johnson and Rory then let the hype and over enthusiastic commentary go mad but not just yet
		
Click to expand...

Come offit Phil,itâ€™s blatantly obvious that you want him to fail. 
You also appear to like to talk about tiger as much as anyone on the forum. 

Why not start a thread about the leaders of the tournament,or the tournament itself,rather than keep discussing Tiger?
If it bothers you so much. 

Also like youâ€™ve said in the past â€œno one is forcing you to watchâ€ ðŸ‘ðŸ»

Surely the BBC are showing something rather splendid ðŸ˜


----------



## Tiger man (Feb 24, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Can you show me where i said he was "fat"

I said he has a bit of a belly on him which he does and has done since he came back to the sport and its been mentioned a number of times on here by a number of people - someone else mentioned fat and it appears lemmings just lept on it without actually checking back to what was actually said.
		
Click to expand...

The Teflon Don strikes again!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 24, 2018)

JamesR said:



			I do believe that some out there, or on here,  will want him to fail. Iâ€™m not saying you do, and I agree that the coverage can get crazy. But he canâ€™t be blamed for that, other than his past excellence.
I just feel that when taking into account the physical stuff his body has been through and the difficult courses heâ€™s played thus far itâ€™s remarkable what heâ€™s managed to do.
		
Click to expand...

Agree after everything he has been through with his back he is doing very well to be in touch - I hope for his sake itâ€™s not adrenaline masking any issues physically - as Imurg said swinging so fast and hard is what got him into a bad way in the first place and agree he canâ€™t be blamed for the media or fan hype that goes with him. Itâ€™s all fresh at the moment and the next 6 months will be key for him - get a win early and who knows - if by August and he still hasnâ€™t won you hope the pressure from the media doesnâ€™t start to get too much.


----------



## JamesR (Feb 24, 2018)

As s man with a bad back I know the signs, and I havenâ€™t seen any of them from Tiger. So hopefully he is ok.

I am a big Tiger fan, donâ€™t mind admitting it, and Iâ€™m chuffed to bits to see him playing pretty well. But I donâ€™t expect him to win any time soon or do anything special, for me itâ€™s like seeing Hendry or Davis return to the snooker, or Taylor in the darts. I just like seeing my heroes even when not at their best.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 24, 2018)

That was a bad swing, was always going to be a bogey from there. Not the place to miss.


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 24, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			- if by August and he still hasnâ€™t won you hope the pressure from the media doesnâ€™t start to get too much.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think there is any pressure and if there is There's no golfer out there who's better equipped to deal with it than TW.
He's been written off too many times..No chance of Catching Jack..No chance of winning a major..and apparently not too long ago no chance of winning full stop.

Right now every improvement week on week is a bonus, he has nothing to prove.

Regardless of current form TW has an abundance of what separates the good from the great..


----------



## JamesR (Feb 24, 2018)

Qwerty said:



			..,
Regardless of current form TW has an abundance of what separates the good from the great..
		
Click to expand...

Yes, he was the best by a long stretch, and I donâ€™t think that the main difference was physical, even though he was so long and powerful. It was all in his mind and especially due to his Dadâ€™s attitude to training to win.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 24, 2018)

Another poor iron shot on 17. Hopefully he'll get up and down here.


----------



## PieMan (Feb 24, 2018)

Not watching it. Is he near the top of the leaderboard?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 24, 2018)

Qwerty said:



			I don't think there is any pressure and if there is There's no golfer out there who's better equipped to deal with it than TW.
He's been written off too many times..No chance of Catching Jack..No chance of winning a major..and apparently not too long ago no chance of winning full stop.

Right now every improvement week on week is a bonus, he has nothing to prove.

Regardless of current form TW has an abundance of what separates the good from the great..
		
Click to expand...

I think if you are talking about the Woods of 2000-2008 then you are spot on - back then anything thrown at him he just soaked it all up -  no one could touch him especially on day 4 

But thatâ€™s a world away and the game has moved on massively since even 2013 when he last played very well - I can see him getting frustrated because everyone can still remember how great a player he used to be and some will expect him to be that great again - he doesnâ€™t need to be at the top of the game but I think he has that much self belief he expects himself to be up there and when he doesnâ€™t then he may just push things too much etc and then things could start to get on top of him


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 24, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Not watching it. Is he near the top of the leaderboard?
		
Click to expand...

Two bogeys in the last 3 have left him T18 - 7 back. Needs a good finish.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 24, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But thatâ€™s a world away and the game has moved on massively since even 2013 when he last played very well
		
Click to expand...

I read this a lot but never see any reasoning - how has the game changed since 2013?


----------



## Imurg (Feb 24, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			I read this a lot but never see any reasoning - how has the game changed since 2013?
		
Click to expand...

A very unscientific and quick look at the world rankings from this week in 2013 and comparing them to the current ranking shows that the leader has fewer points but the next 9 have more in 2018 than 5 years ago.

2013 top 10 points
12, 8.9, 7.3, 6.8, 6.3, 6.3, 5.7, 5.4, 5.1, 5
2018 top 10 points
10.6, 8.9, 8.4, 7.8, 7.3, 7.1, 6.6, 6, 5.9, 5.6

It loosely implies that the more players gaining more ranking points now than 5 years ago.
So it could be argued that the top 10 now is stronger than the top 10 of 5 years ago....


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 24, 2018)

Solid birdie to finish, superb pitch onto the green to set it up.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 24, 2018)

Woods can't win it from so far back on this course but T12 and I can see him making top ten with another sub par round tomorrow. Great up and down at the last


----------



## xreyuk (Feb 24, 2018)

Saw an article today saying he had a measure club head speed of 128.42mph.

Itâ€™s the fastest clubhead speed since they started tracking.

Seems like the back is good


----------



## TheDiablo (Feb 25, 2018)

Imurg said:



			A very unscientific and quick look at the world rankings from this week in 2013 and comparing them to the current ranking shows that the leader has fewer points but the next 9 have more in 2018 than 5 years ago.

2013 top 10 points
12, 8.9, 7.3, 6.8, 6.3, 6.3, 5.7, 5.4, 5.1, 5
2018 top 10 points
10.6, 8.9, 8.4, 7.8, 7.3, 7.1, 6.6, 6, 5.9, 5.6

It loosely implies that the more players gaining more ranking points now than 5 years ago.
So it could be argued that the top 10 now is stronger than the top 10 of 5 years ago....
		
Click to expand...

Or that the rest of the field is relatively weaker than 5 years ago? Statistics can very often be skewed to fit a specific viewpoint


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 25, 2018)

Watch out Luke List. Tiger's on the prowl. -2 so far today thru 5.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 25, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Watch out Luke List. Tiger's on the prowl. -2 so far today thru 5.
		
Click to expand...

Really? I mean seriously? Like JT is one back, but List needs to look way back at Tiger?


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 25, 2018)

Definitely not a serious post but he is playing very, very nicely today.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 25, 2018)

Oh, hang on a sec, List has stuck it in the drink. He is clearly panicked by Tiger being 5 back.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 25, 2018)

It's the Tiger effect. List can hear the roar, cacking his pants. 

-3 now


----------



## IainP (Feb 25, 2018)

Noticed after Tiger's charge didn't arrive that Tommy was joint top, so popped an internet search in re the Honda Classic. Does highlight how the US media is besotted with TW
https://www.google.co.uk/search?ie=...gfe_rd=cr&scso=uid_HCaTWqO9FcHMwQLLypXoDA_1:0


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 25, 2018)

Tommy playing beautifully, such a good player. Charge just hasn't materialised from Tiger - has struggled at the Bear Trap this week.

More slow play on the PGA tour. Webb Simpson slowing down the play - now a hole and a half behind.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 25, 2018)

Anyone who plays this slow should be given a 2 event ban for every hole they fall behind the group in front 

Hit them where it hurts. Their pockets


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 25, 2018)

Just searched Webb Simpsons name on Twitter and some pretty funny stuff:

https://twitter.com/TheParTrain/status/967504650780815361

https://twitter.com/NoLayingUp/status/967502433017630720

Does have a seriously ugly swing, looks like he could shank every shot. I mean, it works for him obviously, he's won a major but by god it's ugly!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 25, 2018)

IainP said:



			Noticed after Tiger's charge didn't arrive that Tommy was joint top, so popped an internet search in re the Honda Classic. Does highlight how the US media is besotted with TW
https://www.google.co.uk/search?ie=...gfe_rd=cr&scso=uid_HCaTWqO9FcHMwQLLypXoDA_1:0

Click to expand...

Happy for the media circus and crowd to follow him - just allows Tommy to play nice and quietly under the radar - he is playing so beautifully. As for Woods - didnâ€™t see any of the earlier bogies but watched when he went into the water - did he walk away a bit gingerly ? Can hear the heartache in Roes voice that Woods is not near the leaders


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 25, 2018)

Nope, no visible pain from what I saw. Looks absolutely fine physically.

Credit to Tommy for just cracking on with the job despite playing with Simpson. He's different class right now, could see him getting to #1 this year.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 25, 2018)

Tiger Woods on the Bear Trap this week: +8

Tiger on the other 15 holes: -8

#TheTigerTrap


----------



## Grant85 (Feb 25, 2018)

Obviously thatâ€™s a fairly solid effort from Tiger & the main thing for him is that he seems fit to play & practice. 

Noteable that when he put his foot down this week he went backwards. Potentially he is in good shape to go round and make a respectable score, but he still has a way to go if he is to get involved at the Masters or even really be in shape to win a tour event.

however he has a marker down so he now has an idea of where his game is at and what he can improve on. 

The worrying thing will be if he feels he is playing well but is struggling to make top 10s. At that point he may know the game is up & he just ainâ€™t got it any more.


----------



## Tiger Woods (Feb 26, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Happy for the media circus and crowd to follow him - just allows Tommy to play nice and quietly under the radar - he is playing so beautifully. As for Woods - didnâ€™t see any of the earlier bogies but watched when he went into the water - did he walk away a bit gingerly ? Can hear the heartache in Roes voice that Woods is not near the leaders
		
Click to expand...

And I can see the relief from you that I only finished 12th!!!

Im back baby and your my biggest follower :clap:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 26, 2018)

Tiger Woods said:



			And I can see the relief from you that I only finished 12th!!!

Im back baby and your my biggest follower :clap:
		
Click to expand...

I don't know if I find it funny or disturbing that a fully grown man (I assume?) tries to pretend to be someone else.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 26, 2018)

drive4show said:



			I don't know if I find it funny or disturbing that a fully grown man (I assume?) tries to pretend to be someone else.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe itâ€™s really himðŸ¤”


----------



## Imurg (Feb 26, 2018)

Grant85 said:



			Obviously thatâ€™s a fairly solid effort from Tiger & the main thing for him is that he seems fit to play & practice. 

Noteable that when he put his foot down this week he went backwards. Potentially he is in good shape to go round and make a respectable score, but he still has a way to go if he is to get involved at the Masters or even really be in shape to win a tour event.

however he has a marker down so he now has an idea of where his game is at and what he can improve on. 

The worrying thing will be if he feels he is playing well but is struggling to make top 10s. At that point he may know the game is up & he just ainâ€™t got it any more.
		
Click to expand...

Good summary...


----------



## fundy (Feb 26, 2018)

The interesting stat was he was ranked no 1 in proximity to the hole, basically he didnt putt well enough on greens he didnt enjoy (plenty didnt). The big question is can he put it all together for 4 days. One things for sure, this place melts down if he does


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 26, 2018)

Was ranked #1 in Driving Distance as well. Just played The Bear Trap poorly. If he's shot level through there he'd have been in the playoff.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 26, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Was ranked #1 in Driving Distance as well. Just played The Bear Trap poorly. *If he's shot level through there he'd have been in the playoff.*

Click to expand...

And if he'd holed one other birdie putt he would have won it.......

Sorry it doesn't work like that.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 26, 2018)

I know it doesn't work like that, but just helps to show how well he played this week. #1 in proximity to green, #1 in driving distance, -8 outside of the Bear Trap, it's clear progress and a positive step forward with his game after a backwards step on Friday at Riv.


----------



## SatchFan (Feb 26, 2018)

I reckon 12th place is pretty good for someone ranked 389 in the world.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 26, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			I know it doesn't work like that, but just helps to show how well he played this week. #1 in proximity to green, #1 in driving distance, -8 outside of the Bear Trap, it's clear progress and a positive step forward with his game after a backwards step on Friday at Riv.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough if you want to look at it that way but you could say pretty much the same thing about any player in the field any week. "If only he hadn't driven into the bunker, if only he hadn't left that putt short, if only he had carried the water" etc etc etc


----------



## Tiger Woods (Feb 26, 2018)

drive4show said:



			I don't know if I find it funny or disturbing that a fully grown man (I assume?) tries to pretend to be someone else.
		
Click to expand...

I think your obsession with me as a hater is more disturbing TBH


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 26, 2018)

Tiger Woods said:



			I think your obsession with me as a hater is more disturbing TBH
		
Click to expand...

Hater? No, I'd just rather watch the good players.


----------



## Tiger Woods (Feb 26, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Hater? No, I'd just rather watch the good players.
		
Click to expand...

You had better get used to it brother its Tiger time :clap:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 26, 2018)

I'd say that was a solid return. Chronic around the Bear Trap but great for the rest. It's strange that when he tried to make a score it didn't work. More to come I feel and I wonder what state his game will be in come Augusta


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 9, 2018)

Tiger is 100% back whatever happens from now on.
Once again leaving the likes of Rory and Stenson way behind.
Yes it could all go wrong if his back goes but to even get back competing again is incredible.

The negative is the media wetting their knickers over a shot out of the trees,god I do that most weeks.

Seriously though just wanted to get the thread near the top again so the haters can get there fix.


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 9, 2018)

Wow! He's leading!!

It was only a matter of time :whoo:


----------



## User62651 (Mar 9, 2018)

Off work today and been watching his group live. Pretty impressive today (didn't see yesterday) on what we're told is a tough track and he just holed a good putt to avoid a first bogey, like TW of old. Speith and Stenson hacking in comparison. Think proof will come in how Tiger does tomorrow/Sunday i.e. can he put 4 good rounds together. 
I thought his back problems would finish him but he's looking pretty good right now. Hope it continues.


----------



## pendodave (Mar 9, 2018)

Great par save there... Will be interesting how he copes with the pressure at the weekend.

Not that he's ever had too much of a problem with that before...


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 9, 2018)

Am I allowed to say he's "right up there" yet? This is one of the hardest courses on Tour and he's leading. Remarkable.


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 9, 2018)

That 18th/9th looked seriously tight. Brave play smashing driver down there.

Looks like there's some big crowds there today.


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 9, 2018)

Iâ€™m just laughing at all the people saying heâ€™s done

Heâ€™s longer than the rest again, heâ€™s putting better than the rest again, his short game is good again and he is arrowing his irons again.

Apparently the tournament could have sold 200k tickets once tiger entered but they had to limit to 100k

Tiger will forever be the most important thing to golf. If he played the senior tour every single event would sell out


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 9, 2018)

Early days in his return and in this tournament but good to see him doing so well. Let's see how he copes now in the intensity of the weekend with the expectation on him. Hopefully he'll have a good final two rounds. Not seen much of the round today as I was working but clearly he's right on it on a difficult course


----------



## User101 (Mar 9, 2018)

Aye right enough, Tiger's never been down the stretch before, he'll be quaking in his softspikes :rofl:


----------



## HankMarvin (Mar 9, 2018)

Great to see him back where he belongs, early days but I hope he gets back to where he used to be.


----------



## JamesR (Mar 9, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Aye right enough, Tiger's never been down the stretch before, he'll be quaking in his softspikes :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

It is quite new to him...hope he doesnâ€™t have a 54 hole lead...doubt his record is that good from such a position ðŸ¤”


----------



## User101 (Mar 9, 2018)

Here's what I think, he's sitting in 2nd place, every other player on that board will be looking at him and no one else. 

When he's been down in 20th, he's been generally ignored, ach good ole tigger, nice to see him out again, but 2nd after 2 rounds is a significant difference.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 10, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Am I allowed to say he's "right up there" yet? This is one of the hardest courses on Tour and he's leading. Remarkable.
		
Click to expand...

I'm playing there next weekend.  I've covered the Valspar before so know the course pretty well. It's tight in places but there are tougher courses on tour than Innisbrook.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 10, 2018)

There aren't many tougher if you look at the scoring. It has been ranked in the Top 10 toughest tracks on Tour in every year that I can find the stats in recent years. I know it played a little easier last year as the temperatures were higher and the wind not as strong, but it's still a very tough course.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 10, 2018)

A good point was made in commentary yesterday. 

The "tougher courses" probably suit tiger. He's still as good, if not better and scrambling and making birdies, but is also very likely to hit a few bogeys. Courses won at 20 under will be tough for him simply due to the mistakes he's making atm, but when the score is nearer -10 he ha a chance as others will also make bogeys and not coast away from him.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 10, 2018)

Ticking along quite nicely, albeit losing a few places due to the charges of others including Rose who is going well. Could do with hitting a few fairways especially with irons on the tee box


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 10, 2018)

Tiger is back , great to watch :whoo:.


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 10, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Ticking along quite nicely, albeit losing a few places due to the charges of others including Rose who is going well. Could do with hitting a few fairways especially with irons on the tee box
		
Click to expand...

Tee Box? &#128514;


----------



## Jdb2005 (Mar 10, 2018)

Hes back. Some putt to go 8 deep


----------



## BrianM (Mar 10, 2018)

Tiger is playing well, good to see &#128512;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 10, 2018)

Donâ€™t care if heâ€™s back or not, but right now heâ€™s playing some great golf and itâ€™s good to watch.

The Valspar has gone up a level today after a bland first 2 days.


----------



## User62651 (Mar 10, 2018)

So do we want Tiger to win at the expense of Rose and Casey, just cos it's Tiger and he ain't won in a while?

Personally not fussed for Rose as he's an automaton with an ugly swing but I've always liked Casey's aggressive approach to the game and cheeky personality.


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 10, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			So do we want Tiger to win at the expense of Rose and Casey, just cos it's Tiger and he ain't won in a while?

Personally not fussed for Rose as he's an automaton with an ugly swing but I've always liked Casey's aggressive approach to the game and cheeky personality.
		
Click to expand...

Rose? Ugly swing? Surely your joking. 

Itâ€™s arguably the best on tour!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 10, 2018)

Woods iron play and short game is stunning - the swing looks so smooth and ball just seems to click of the club 

Happy to see Rose making a move -

I hope the commentators and Sky to sit back and relax about the players putting on a great show and donâ€™t go over the top about Woods


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 10, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			So do we want Tiger to win at the expense of Rose and Casey, just cos it's Tiger and he ain't won in a while?

Personally not fussed for Rose as he's an automaton with an ugly swing but I've always liked Casey's aggressive approach to the game and cheeky personality.
		
Click to expand...

Would disagree. Focused on the course and with a functional swing. Hasn't done him too badly and it's not about the best looking swing. I don't like Casey and find him petulant and arrogant in equal measure. Just shows how players can split opinions. Good to see both right up there though


----------



## JamesR (Mar 10, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			..,
Personally not fussed for Rose as he's an automaton with an ugly swing....
		
Click to expand...

Theyâ€™re all coming out tonight...Roseâ€™s swing, ugly ðŸ˜…ðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤£


----------



## User62651 (Mar 10, 2018)

MendieGK said:



			Rose? Ugly swing? Surely your joking. 

Itâ€™s arguably the best on tour!!
		
Click to expand...

Don't like it one bit, sorry, its the finish position I don't like. Clearly works for him.

No one answered - Do we want Tiger to win over a Brit/Englishman?


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 10, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			Don't like it one bit, sorry, its the finish position I don't like. Clearly works for him.

No one answered - Do we want Tiger to win over a Brit/Englishman?
		
Click to expand...

Yes 100%


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 10, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			No one answered - Do we want Tiger to win over a Brit/Englishman?
		
Click to expand...

Not for me. I'm a Rose fan, I'm wanting him to win this one.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 10, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			No one answered - Do we want Tiger to win over a Brit/Englishman?
		
Click to expand...

Certainly, this is the best golf tv I've watched for a bit, if Tiger wins it's a massive story.


----------



## JamesR (Mar 10, 2018)

Iâ€™d take a three way play off with Rose or Casey winning.
But I wouldnâ€™t be upset if Tiger wins.


----------



## Wilson (Mar 10, 2018)

As much as I normally would want an Englishman to win, Tiger all the way for me, great to see him playing so well.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 10, 2018)

Iâ€™d love to see Tiger win. 
Iâ€™ve never been a Rose fan,dull as dish water.


----------



## HankMarvin (Mar 10, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Iâ€™d love to see Tiger win. 
Iâ€™ve never been a Rose fan,dull as dish water.
		
Click to expand...

Your not far wrong there


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 10, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			Your not far wrong there
		
Click to expand...

I rarely am &#128513;


----------



## DRW (Mar 10, 2018)

Great to see Tiger back in the mix. Think they said he had on one drive a 129mph club speed, how the devil does he still have that kind of speed in him, given his back fusion

Would take a play off with Rose/woods but rose for a win for me


----------



## User101 (Mar 10, 2018)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Great to see Tiger back in the mix. Think they said he had on one drive a 129mph club speed, how the devil does he still have that kind of speed in him, given his back fusion

Would take a play off with Rose/woods but rose for a win for me

Click to expand...

It's the fastest swing by any player this season.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 10, 2018)

Come on Tiger. This is so good to watch, such a difference from the last few comebacks, this is the real Tiger Woods. His all round game this week has been superb so far, a real impressive improvement from the performance at Riv. The major win isn't looking impossible anymore.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 10, 2018)

Tigers long irons are unbelievable.  Such power.   


Welcome back.   really hope he gets it done tomorrow.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 10, 2018)

Heâ€™s got a new fan in the form of my eldest (8). Her reasoning is that it sounded more exciting when he played. 

She even told me off yesterday when I said heâ€™d hit a poor tee shot (donâ€™t be mean Daddy, how would you like it if you hit it in that bunker?). 

Said bunker was 300 odd yards and he went in with a 3 wood. She was surprised when I said Iâ€™d be delighted!


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 11, 2018)

Well done Casey, but i thought Tiger looked a bit tired playing the 18th.


----------



## fundy (Mar 11, 2018)

39th in the putting stats and lost by a shot, his game cant be that far away, albeit a course where fewer drivers are hit plays into his strengths more these days for sure


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 11, 2018)

Couple of putts didnâ€™t break for him today but Iâ€™m glad heâ€™s on his way back, itâ€™ll be for the good of golf.


----------



## Rlburnside (Mar 11, 2018)

Enjoyed watching that, glad Casey won surprised it's took him so long for him to win again.

Never been a fan of Tiger but must say he certainly adds exitment and I found myself willing him on good to see him back in form.


----------



## Mr Hip (Mar 12, 2018)

Casey wins and can't even get the headline! Not relevant but I am a big fan of the late, great RL Burnside. Surprised to see him on this forum &#128522;


----------



## hovis (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm so bored of this tiger rubbish.  painful to watch the crowd go crazy because he finds a green.  still 30 feet from the pin though.  yet they still go crazy.  followed by the commentator saying "tiger of the old is back"

snediker drops it within 2 feet and he gets a gentle clap


----------



## bobmac (Mar 12, 2018)

hovis said:



			I'm so bored of this tiger rubbish.  painful to watch the crowd go crazy because he finds a green.  still 30 feet from the pin though.  yet they still go crazy.  followed by the commentator saying "tiger of the old is back"

snediker drops it within 2 feet and he gets a gentle clap
		
Click to expand...

Exactly the reason why I DON'T watch golf when Tiger is playing.
I'm not a Tiger hater, I'm a media hater.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 12, 2018)

Saturday coverage up 621% from 2017. The Tiger Effect is real.


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 12, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Saturday coverage up 621% from 2017. The Tiger Effect is real.
		
Click to expand...

Was there ever any doubt ?


----------



## hovis (Mar 12, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Saturday coverage up 621% from 2017. The Tiger Effect is real.
		
Click to expand...

the tiger effect is pathetic.  all its done is cause an already rowdy bunch of American yobs to act like morons whilst shouting "mash potatoes"

i bet people hate being pared with tiger


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 12, 2018)

hovis said:



			the tiger effect is pathetic.  all its done is cause an already rowdy bunch of American yobs to act like morons whilst shouting "mash potatoes"

i bet people hate being pared with tiger
		
Click to expand...

I think they can certianly use it as an excuse if they wish too. Most people lose or lost to Woods beciase he was better than them. Not beciase if noice imo. 

reckon Poults and Reid would relish it.


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 12, 2018)

hovis said:



			the tiger effect is pathetic.  all its done is cause an already rowdy bunch of American yobs to act like morons whilst shouting "mash potatoes"

i bet people hate being pared with tiger
		
Click to expand...

Whats pathetic about it? Golf is considerably better when Tiger is playing. 

Its back in the news , non-golfers begin to take notice again etc.

I don't understand people that don't like Tiger, he is the single most important thing in the game today, and will continue to be until the day he quits.

I would bet my house on the fact, that if Tiger played on the seniors tour, more people would watch that event that the PGA tour event being played at the same time.


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 12, 2018)

hovis said:



			i bet people hate being pared with tiger
		
Click to expand...

Listen to the most recent No Laying Up Podcast, with Luke Guthrie. You're 'bet' couldn't be more wrong. Pros love it.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 12, 2018)

MendieGK said:



			Listen to the most recent No Laying Up Podcast, with Luke Guthrie. You're 'bet' couldn't be more wrong. Pros love it.
		
Click to expand...

That was a great listen, really enjoyed that podcast. Luke enjoyed it so much he was willing Tiger to not make birdie on the last so that they'd be playing together again on the Sunday. Well, until he found out he only had a red top and black pants left in his wardrobe anyway


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 12, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Saturday coverage up 621% from 2017. The Tiger Effect is real.
		
Click to expand...

Is it good for golf though ? These people that suddenly turn up when woods is playing are Woods fans not golf fans so when he doesnâ€™t play then go away again - is it helping the sport ? 

The over the top reaction whenever he hit the ball was pathetic - you would think he was saving lives with the reaction.

Just wish the reaction from the Woods fans , media etc would just calm down because it will also put some people off because of the hysteria.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 12, 2018)

Is 5.5m people tuning in to the Golf Channel and NBC to watch the PGA Tour good for golf? I'd say so. If only a handful of youngsters who wouldn't have been watching Golf otherwise are inspired by watching him and decide to start playing then yeah, I'd say it's great for the game. More eyes on the sport is only good as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Val (Mar 12, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is it good for golf though ? These people that suddenly turn up when woods is playing are Woods fans not golf fans so when he doesnâ€™t play then go away again - is it helping the sport ? 

The over the top reaction whenever he hit the ball was pathetic - you would think he was saving lives with the reaction.

Just wish the reaction from the Woods fans , media etc would just calm down because it will also put some people off because of the hysteria.
		
Click to expand...

Why wouldn't it be? If 1 person more watches it when they normally wouldn't surely that is a good thing?


----------



## Marshy77 (Mar 12, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is it good for golf though ? These people that suddenly turn up when woods is playing are Woods fans not golf fans so when he doesnâ€™t play then go away again - is it helping the sport ? 

The over the top reaction whenever he hit the ball was pathetic - you would think he was saving lives with the reaction.

Just wish the reaction from the Woods fans , media etc would just calm down because it will also put some people off because of the hysteria.
		
Click to expand...

Surely the majority of Woods fans will be golf fans too?? Why will the hysteria put golfers and potential golfers off?? Hype brings people to the game.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 12, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is it good for golf though ? These people that suddenly turn up when woods is playing are Woods fans not golf fans so when he doesnâ€™t play then go away again - is it helping the sport ? 

The over the top reaction whenever he hit the ball was pathetic - you would think he was saving lives with the reaction.

Just wish the reaction from the Woods fans , media etc would just calm down because it will also put some people off because of the hysteria.
		
Click to expand...


As someone who advocates golf coverage being on platforms such as BBC so more eople  can see it, how can you not think more people viewing is a good thing?

My daughter spent probably 15 hours this weekend watching it. She recognises spieth, Rory and Stenson albeit I had to explain the cut.....

She also likes Michelson for his shots girl previous weeks. Butnhands down she preferred woods. She loves the noise and atmosphere he creates. 

Tiger woods is still the biggest draw in golf by a distance. And will be fir Some time.


----------



## hovis (Mar 12, 2018)

MendieGK said:



			Whats pathetic about it? Golf is considerably better when Tiger is playing. 

Its back in the news , non-golfers begin to take notice again etc.

I don't understand people that don't like Tiger, he is the single most important thing in the game today, and will continue to be until the day he quits.

I would bet my house on the fact, that if Tiger played on the seniors tour, more people would watch that event that the PGA tour event being played at the same time.
		
Click to expand...

tiger influence encourages everything i hate about golf

the  brain dead fans that screem even when he hooks one hard left

the "mashed potatoes" 

the constant coverage regardless of his form


its also cringe worthy how far up his arse people are.  i can't understand why people adore another individual they haven't even met with almost desperation.  its embarrassing that fully grown men have a crush on another man. 

i have nothing against tiger.  when he plays good golf its fantastic to watch.  but he is just a man.  not superman, a man.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 12, 2018)

So..
He didn't win.
A good performance and a good finish though.
Can we get back to some semblance of normality now..?
Paroxysms of delight every time he gets the ball within 30 feet of the hole....perlease.....
I know he's been away for a while and it's good to have him back playing..
But give it a rest for the love of God...
People having instant multiples when he knocks it close...
The one bit I saw was on Thursday or Friday and he knocked it to 7 or 8 feet from 160 out.
The commentary team nearly wet themselves. It's as if nobody has ever hit one so close in the history of the game
I bet they see 3 or 4 shots equally as close every hour...
I find the whole circus embarrassing..
It's good to have Tiger back playing but it's time to calm down a bit.


----------



## SatchFan (Mar 12, 2018)

At least Tiger is making headlines for all the right reasons. Viewing figures up, increased attendance and I would guess a greater return for the sponsor's money. There has been an obsession with Tiger since the late 1990s so it's hardly a phenomenon we are witnessing.
	  Good for golf?  Absolutely. At least the biggest name in golf was providing full value for money compared to two from the world's top 10. 
	  As for the fans reaction, the US crowds are naturally more raucous and most players have been on the end of "mashed potato" but the fact that Tiger looked dead and buried not so long ago and looks like he is back competing with the best it's understandable that they are going to be excited.
	Not everyone may like him but Tiger is a golfing hero for many and golf would do well to cash in on him while he is still around.


----------



## Cherry13 (Mar 12, 2018)

Good to see him back and in contention, that putt on 17 was excellent.  Although the number of replays felt a tad excessive.  

Was strange watching it though, as I never personally felt like he was actually going to win, just didnâ€™t seem like he got going in the last round to ramp up the pressure.  

In terms of playing with him, i think they shared a stat on Snedeker, where he was something like +8 for rounds paired with Tiger on a Sunday.  He then had a bit of a stinker yday.  So it certainly affects some of the pros.


----------



## r0wly86 (Mar 12, 2018)

Start of by saying I don't dislike Tiger. He's obviously one of the greatest ever.

But even in his pomp I hated the media coverage. The would cut away from the lead group in order to show Tiger way back in the field tapping in for par. It is even worse now, Casey shoots a 65 with 21 putts to come from pretty far back and win for the first time in 9 years, and all we hear is about Tiger.

It's good to see him back, but the media have to learn that there's a lot of us who want to see golf not just the Tiger show


----------



## triple_bogey (Mar 12, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just wish the reaction from the Woods fans , media etc would just calm down because it will also put some people off because of the hysteria.
		
Click to expand...

Well that minuscule group of people put off obviously has no effect on the record viewing and attendance figures when Woods is there. 
Just admit, you're the biggest Tiger fan here..:rofl: ''


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 12, 2018)

Cherry13 said:



			Good to see him back and in contention, that putt on 17 was excellent.  Although the number of replays felt a tad excessive.  

Was strange watching it though, as I never personally felt like he was actually going to win, just didnâ€™t seem like he got going in the last round to ramp up the pressure.  

In terms of playing with him, i think they shared a stat on Snedeker, where he was something like +8 for rounds paired with Tiger on a Sunday.  He then had a bit of a stinker yday.  So it certainly affects some of the pros.
		
Click to expand...

He also matched tiger on Saturday....


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 12, 2018)

r0wly86 said:



			Start of by saying I don't dislike Tiger. He's obviously one of the greatest ever.

But even in his pomp I hated the media coverage. The would cut away from the lead group in order to show Tiger way back in the field tapping in for par. It is even worse now, Casey shoots a 65 with 21 putts to come from pretty far back and win for the first time in 9 years, and all we hear is about Tiger.

It's good to see him back, but the media have to learn that there's a lot of us who want to see golf not just the Tiger show
		
Click to expand...

If youâ€™re the media, do you a) cater for the masses b) cater for the minority

pretty sure A is the answer.

more tiger please


----------



## r0wly86 (Mar 12, 2018)

MendieGK said:



			If youâ€™re the media, do you a) cater for the masses b) cater for the minority

pretty sure A is the answer.

more tiger please
		
Click to expand...

I don't think it is the minority. Most golfer I know want to watch golf, if the coverage is Tiger heavy they will still want to watch golf, just have no choice.

The other point is when Tiger went missing for all those years all we heard is that golf wouldn't recover and viewing figures were down etc is this not down to the media circus and frenzy surrounding one player for more than a decade and then that player getting long term injured. You could see after where the media were trying to turn Rory into the new Tiger.

The sensible thing would be to not build Tiger into this all consuming media monster again, because he is 42 and won't be around for ever, and when he retires he will leave another vacuum created by the media.

By all means show Tiger and if he is near the top of the leaderboard he's going to get more airtime. But it's probably not good to ignore other golfers to accommodate him, it will just create problems further down the road.

ON a personal note I would much rather see a full flowing Rory in form and Tiger


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 12, 2018)

r0wly86 said:



			I don't think it is the minority. Most golfer I know want to watch golf, if the coverage is Tiger heavy they will still want to watch golf, just have no choice.

The other point is when Tiger went missing for all those years all we heard is that golf wouldn't recover and viewing figures were down etc is this not down to the media circus and frenzy surrounding one player for more than a decade and then that player getting long term injured. You could see after where the media were trying to turn Rory into the new Tiger.

The sensible thing would be to not build Tiger into this all consuming media monster again, because he is 42 and won't be around for ever, and when he retires he will leave another vacuum created by the media.

By all means show Tiger and if he is near the top of the leaderboard he's going to get more airtime. But it's probably not good to ignore other golfers to accommodate him, it will just create problems further down the road.

ON a personal note I would much rather see a full flowing Rory in form and Tiger
		
Click to expand...


youre wrong. Just look at the viewing figures this week. People want tiger, plain and simple


----------



## r0wly86 (Mar 12, 2018)

MendieGK said:



			youre wrong. Just look at the viewing figures this week. People want tiger, plain and simple
		
Click to expand...

But if they had done normal coverage then those people tuning in to see Tiger would have still seen him. But the rest of us wouldn't have have sycophantic coverage and been able to enjoy a great tournament.

Also how about discussing what I wrote rather than saying I'm wrong and pointing to a statistic that bears no relevance.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 12, 2018)

r0wly86 said:



			But if they had done normal coverage then those people tuning in to see Tiger would have still seen him. But the rest of us wouldn't have have sycophantic coverage and been able to enjoy a great tournament.

Also how about discussing what I wrote rather than saying I'm wrong and pointing to a statistic that bears no relevance.
		
Click to expand...

In this case tiger was in contention and so the coverage would have been about him And the masses watched. If he was tied last and they stopped showing him, do you think the masses would have stayed to watch rose, snedeker etc fall away? Or would they have switched off. Therefor harming viewing figures. Tv viewing figures dictate a companies ability to sell advertising space. So it would be foolish of them to not show their most marketable asset. 

Also, didnâ€™t sky get their pictures from an american company? Pretty sure that whikst here people may get a little sick of seeing tiger. In the good ol U S of A he is still the main man and they want to see him. Hence the attendance and viewing spikes when he plays.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 12, 2018)

Whether we like Tiger or not and whether he is back or not to a degree is pointless.

Tiger IS golf to the media, he increases attendance, increases viewing figures, he increases participation, he has done more for golf in the modern era than any other player.

We all have our favourites who weâ€™d like to see win and for those who donâ€™t want to see Tiger win, youâ€™d better hope he doesnâ€™t win The Masters because if he does it will go to another level.

Personally, I like to see golf played at the highest level and if itâ€™s Tiger playing it then good luck to him.


----------



## DaveR (Mar 12, 2018)

I've found the answer to the Tiger hysteria. The 'Off' button on the remote control. It bores me to tears.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 12, 2018)

DaveR said:



			I've found the answer to the Tiger hysteria. The 'Off' button on the remote control. It bores me to tears.
		
Click to expand...

Would be great if there was a button that could turn off just the Woods Hype and Hysteria and just showed all the other golf and normal commentary


----------



## hovis (Mar 12, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Would be great if there was a button that could turn off just the Woods Hype and Hysteria and just showed all the other golf and normal commentary
		
Click to expand...

i actually found myself pressing the mute button every time the footage switched to woods.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 12, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Would be great if there was a button that could turn off just the Woods Hype and Hysteria and just showed all the other golf and normal commentary
		
Click to expand...

Think I might have asked you this before,what made you start watching the USPGA again Phil?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 12, 2018)

Thought it was fantastic viewing and good to see Woods back to good form and seemingly fully fit and healthy. Viewing figures improved significantly and like or loathe the media frenzy, his return is creating interest in golf. It's like a decade or so ago when he was the best player on the planet and I think was responsible for getting a lot of people interested in golf and trying it. That has to be good for the game if his return does something similar and youngsters in particular see him doing well and want to give it a go.

I have to be honest and say his surprised me at how well he's done and so quickly to be within touching distance of winning and had a few putts gone mid-round could have nicked it. Personally I'd love to see this form continue and come the back nine at Augusta on Sunday, see Woods in the mix and battling for another green jacket.

For those on here moaning about the media coverage and the biased commentary, the answer is simple surely. If you know it's going to annoy you, why bother watching in the first place and if you do watch, turn the volume down so the comments don't annoy. Woods is back. This is only going to get bigger as the weeks progress


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 12, 2018)

There was a page set up on here in regards the tournament. Considering so many donâ€™t like the coverage of attention woods gets and wanted to see more of everyone else. Iâ€™d have thought it would be buzzing with pages of conversation.......


----------



## Yorkshire Hacker (Mar 12, 2018)

This is my first post on this forum, (very enjoyable to read I should add). The reason I am posting is because it involves one of my favourite golfers, namely Tiger. Perhaps he was one of the reasons I took up this maddening game in the first place. 
You all must admit that he changed the game for ever. He IS the most amazing competitor, and I absolutely LOVE watching him play. Compared to Rory, I find Tiger's demeanour more favourable. Along with Ricky Fowler, Phil Mickelson, and probably Paul Casey, (and I'm not just saying that because he won), Tiger is someone I set time aside to watch.
I will just about accept that the TV commentators are going overboard about Tiger just now, but over the months I've been following this Forum, I have read many negative posts about him. Any of you eating your words right now? No doubt about it, Tiger's comeback is in journalistic terms BIG news. I am SO delighted that he is showing everyone just how good he was, and I for one would be uber excited if on the Sunday of the Masters, it was he battling against Phil, Paul and Ricky.
Don't get me wrong, I honestly think that all the (say) top 100 are truly awesome golfers, but some are Box Office, and some are not.
In almost every sport, you find some just have "it", some have not. 
I only watched Tiger live twice, at Hoylake and at Lytham. On both occasions, particularly Hoylake, it was the most amazing sight, seeing the buzz around him. A genuine aura surrounded him.
I really hope that this is the beginning of something special.


----------



## Yant (Mar 12, 2018)

Itâ€™s absolutely fantastic. People that arenâ€™t enjoying it clearly donâ€™t realise how good this guy was the first time around. And it looks like he may actually be making a proper comeback. His game looks great.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 12, 2018)

Yorkshire Hacker said:



			This is my first post on this forum, (very enjoyable to read I should add). The reason I am posting is because it involves one of my favourite golfers, namely Tiger. Perhaps he was one of the reasons I took up this maddening game in the first place. 
You all must admit that he changed the game for ever. He IS the most amazing competitor, and I absolutely LOVE watching him play. Compared to Rory, I find Tiger's demeanour more favourable. Along with Ricky Fowler, Phil Mickelson, and probably Paul Casey, (and I'm not just saying that because he won), Tiger is someone I set time aside to watch.
I will just about accept that the TV commentators are going overboard about Tiger just now, but over the months I've been following this Forum, I have read many negative posts about him. Any of you eating your words right now? No doubt about it, Tiger's comeback is in journalistic terms BIG news. I am SO delighted that he is showing everyone just how good he was, and I for one would be uber excited if on the Sunday of the Masters, it was he battling against Phil, Paul and Ricky.
Don't get me wrong, I honestly think that all the (say) top 100 are truly awesome golfers, but some are Box Office, and some are not.
In almost every sport, you find some just have "it", some have not. 
I only watched Tiger live twice, at Hoylake and at Lytham. On both occasions, particularly Hoylake, it was the most amazing sight, seeing the buzz around him. A genuine aura surrounded him.
I really hope that this is the beginning of something special.
		
Click to expand...

Welcome along. Fantastic opening post. I don't think you're alone in taking up the game because of the "Tiger effect". I also think if this return continues in the same vein and the hype and press interest continues, they'll be a few more taking up the game as a result. If he can get in contention in the majors and go head to head again with the very best in the world I think the effect will be great on the game


----------



## Imurg (Mar 12, 2018)

If he really is swinging at 129mph I bet his surgeons are wincing every shot...


----------



## fundy (Mar 12, 2018)

Imurg said:



			If he really is swinging at 129mph I bet his surgeons are wincing every shot...

Click to expand...

theyd certainly be grateful if every week was played on a course where you didnt need to hit more than a handful of drivers a round if that


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 12, 2018)

Tiger's not swinging at 129mph. A known Trackman issue where it gives incorrect reads on the new TM drivers apparently, something to do with the shape. His SS went up 8mph from Friday but ball speed and distance remained the same. Dud numbers.


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 13, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Tiger's not swinging at 129mph. A known Trackman issue where it gives incorrect reads on the new TM drivers apparently, something to do with the shape. His SS went up 8mph from Friday but ball speed and distance remained the same. Dud numbers.
		
Click to expand...


Thats why Foresight GC2 & Quad are so much better. We have to spray my driver with foot powder on he head to get Trackman to read it


----------



## Slab (Mar 13, 2018)

Really good to see he appears not just over his injuries but able to be competitive, long may it continue

The media hype will undoubtedly annoy folks who arenâ€™t fans of his and thatâ€™s understandable (no diff to fans of footie teams the world over that donâ€™t get the coverage of the big boys or any other sport) and we are talking about the US media too, so itâ€™s all going to be kicked up a notch or 8 on the silliness scale

Iâ€™m sure itâ€™ll calm down a tad the longer he stays fit and hopefully the on course fans calm down a bit too because shouting/cheering on his downswing seemed like the norm on Sunday, and if/when he can get a win itâ€™ll spike to lunacy levels 
(but in our golfing world his â€˜journey backâ€™ is a huge huge (positive?) story that can transcend to fans of other sports and not much in golf can do that)

Some might benefit from a single minded media as the Masters hypes up with a little scrutiny lifted off Roryâ€™s shoulders which wonâ€™t do him any harm while others might miss out a bit with Sergio not getting quite the recognition the current champion might otherwise get

Overall though I donâ€™t think Tigerâ€™s game benefits in any way from this level of acute media/fan attention so I suppose heâ€™s the real one losing out


----------



## Imurg (Mar 13, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Tiger's not swinging at 129mph. A known Trackman issue where it gives incorrect reads on the new TM drivers apparently, something to do with the shape. His SS went up 8mph from Friday but ball speed and distance remained the same. Dud numbers.
		
Click to expand...

Ok, I'll accept that
So why doesn't the PGA and all the other media outlets know about it?
Because they were all over it, headline news, fastest swings of the week......
Doesn't anyone else use the TM drivers?
Wouldn't they have got similar readings?

Just another example of the hype going hyperspace because it's Tiger...

He is not the Messiah!


----------



## Fish (Mar 13, 2018)

All living things have a sudden surge of energy towards the end, then they simply keel over &#128540;


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 13, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Ok, I'll accept that
So why doesn't the PGA and all the other media outlets know about it?
Because they were all over it, headline news, fastest swings of the week......
Doesn't anyone else use the TM drivers?
Wouldn't they have got similar readings?

Just another example of the hype going hyperspace because it's Tiger...
*
He is not the Messiah!*

Click to expand...

*

*

No, but he IS a very naughty boy.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 13, 2018)

GreiginFife said:



			[/B]

No, but he IS a very naughty boy.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you!!!

Took long enough:rofl::thup::clap:


----------



## Steve Bamford (Mar 13, 2018)

Intrigued to see how his return to Bay Hill goes.


----------



## Parsaregood (Mar 13, 2018)

Steve Bamford said:



			Intrigued to see how his return to Bay Hill goes.
		
Click to expand...

I'd expect him to be very much in contention, nobody knows that place better, 8 wins there over the years so definitely a course he likes and has good memories from


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 13, 2018)

Parsaregood said:



			I'd expect him to be very much in contention, nobody knows that place better, 8 wins there over the years so definitely a course he likes and has good memories from
		
Click to expand...

Definitely in good form so it would be good to see him carry that on with Augusta looming. As you say, it's a course he'll have positive feelings about.


----------



## Parsaregood (Mar 13, 2018)

Slab said:



			Really good to see he appears not just over his injuries but able to be competitive, long may it continue

The media hype will undoubtedly annoy folks who arenâ€™t fans of his and thatâ€™s understandable (no diff to fans of footie teams the world over that donâ€™t get the coverage of the big boys or any other sport) and we are talking about the US media too, so itâ€™s all going to be kicked up a notch or 8 on the silliness scale

Iâ€™m sure itâ€™ll calm down a tad the longer he stays fit and hopefully the on course fans calm down a bit too because shouting/cheering on his downswing seemed like the norm on Sunday, and if/when he can get a win itâ€™ll spike to lunacy levels 
(but in our golfing world his â€˜journey backâ€™ is a huge huge (positive?) story that can transcend to fans of other sports and not much in golf can do that)

Some might benefit from a single minded media as the Masters hypes up with a little scrutiny lifted off Roryâ€™s shoulders which wonâ€™t do him any harm while others might miss out a bit with Sergio not getting quite the recognition the current champion might otherwise get

Overall though I donâ€™t think Tigerâ€™s game benefits ially expect him to con any way from this level of acute media/fan attention so I suppose heâ€™s the real one losing out
		
Click to expand...

Personally I think the UK/European media completely overrate and expect to much from Rory. In my opinion much better players of the same age/younger than Rory, his Short game and putting are well below what you'd expect of a top player and until he sorts his problems there I don't contend in any strong field tournaments. Round Augusta his Short game will be found wanting and his putting is just terrible, too many tight lies into the grain for him at Augusta


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 13, 2018)

He's the Favourite for Bay Hill and currently 2nd Favourite for the Masters behind DJ.

Never thought I'd be typing that out 6 months ago..


----------



## Parsaregood (Mar 13, 2018)

I'd imagine he will creep up to no1 favourite if he finishes top 5 at bayhill which I think there is a very good chance


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 13, 2018)

Qwerty said:



			He's the Favourite for Bay Hill and currently 2nd Favourite for the Masters behind DJ.

Never thought I'd be typing that out 6 months ago..
		
Click to expand...

Amazing isn't it. A couple of decent weeks and suddenly he's second favourite. As much as I'd like to see Woods right in the mix on the back nine on Sunday, I'm not sure I'd put him as second favourite based on the comeback to date


----------



## JamesR (Mar 13, 2018)

Parsaregood said:



			Personally I think the UK/European media completely overrate and expect to much from Rory. In my opinion much better players of the same age/younger than Rory, his Short game and putting are well below what you'd expect of a top player and until he sorts his problems there I don't contend in any strong field tournaments. Round Augusta his Short game will be found wanting and his putting is just terrible, too many tight lies into the grain for him at Augusta
		
Click to expand...

I agree, Rory is rubbish!
How he thinks he could ever be successful is beyond me!?!
Heâ€™ll never be the best player in the world, or win anything significant, there must be hundreds of better players than him!

Boo Rory!!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 13, 2018)

JamesR said:



			I agree, Rory is rubbish!
How he thinks he could ever be successful is beyond me!?!
Heâ€™ll never be the best player in the world, or win anything significant, there must be hundreds of better players than him!

Boo Rory!!!
		
Click to expand...

Are you for real? How many majors has McIlroy won. Think they might count as significant wins. 93 weeks as world #1


----------



## PieMan (Mar 13, 2018)

JamesR said:



			I agree, Rory is rubbish!
How he thinks he could ever be successful is beyond me!?!
Heâ€™ll never be the best player in the world, or win anything significant, there must be hundreds of better players than him!

Boo Rory!!!
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Yes massively over-rated and over-hyped. ðŸ˜€

Will now probably go and win the Masters by 5-10 shots!!


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 13, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Are you for real? How many majors has McIlroy won. Think they might count as significant wins. 93 weeks as world #1
		
Click to expand...

Sense the tone!!!!

That's as blatant as sarcasm can be. Jeeeez


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 13, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Sense the tone!!!!

That's as blatant as sarcasm can be. Jeeeez
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

It was clear as day sarcasm &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## PieMan (Mar 13, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			:rofl:

It was clear as day sarcasm &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

Oooh not sure it was that blatant - had me for a while........&#128521;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Parsaregood (Mar 13, 2018)

All so quick to jump on the defence of rory when someone expresses an honest opinion, great player no doubt but look at his short game and putting the last 2 seasons it has been shocking. The amount of times he completely misses greens with wedges is frightening. Spieth is a much better all around player, much better attitude to the game aswell, Justin Thomas is just as good tee to green and has a better short game. There are numerous others who at present I'd put money on beating Rory on any day because his game just isn't there. None of these guys are as good as woods was, not even close. The point was, UK media all very expectant of Rory to produce and it's clear his game is far from capable at present, I get he is the poster boy and all but let's just be realistic


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 13, 2018)

Parsaregood said:



			All so quick to jump on the defence of rory when someone expresses an honest opinion, great player no doubt but look at his short game and putting the last 2 seasons it has been shocking. The amount of times he completely misses greens with wedges is frightening. Spieth is a much better all around player, much better attitude to the game aswell, Justin Thomas is just as good tee to green and has a better short game. There are numerous others who at present I'd put money on beating Rory on any day because his game just isn't there. None of these guys are as good as woods was, not even close. The point was, UK media all very expectant of Rory to produce and it's clear his game is far from capable at present, I get he is the poster boy and all but let's just be realistic
		
Click to expand...


I'd go along with that. He was the first one to appear when tiger was on the way down so got the spotlight. Also as he's from these shores the media obviously blow him up.

I'd say he's fully as good as the others if not better as far as natural talent goes. But he does seem less concerned with poor performance. It May well be that he has a better temperament, but I'd like to see him more annoyed when he's playing poorly.


----------



## Parsaregood (Mar 13, 2018)

I don't think he has the natural or mental ability of woods and I'd say his mental ability seems to be the part that affects his game most, the difference between him and spieth under the cos when a little thing goes against them is incomparable


----------



## Val (Mar 13, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Definitely in good form so it would be good to see him carry that on with Augusta looming. As you say, it's a course he'll have positive feelings about.
		
Click to expand...

1 good week isnâ€™t a sign of good form. Heâ€™s had mixed results in 2018 so far inc only 1 top 10 in 4 events and 1 missed cut. Certainly on the right track but I would call it good form just yet.


----------



## Parsaregood (Mar 13, 2018)

For a guy who has played 16 events in 4.5 years due to injury I'd say his game looks pretty good, remarkably good actually considering the facts


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 13, 2018)

McIlroy has as much natural swing ability than anyone - over the 18 months since he won the Fed Ex he has had a number of niggly injuries none more so than the rib injury that ended up hampering him more than expected - he started last season really well then just couldnâ€™t get going during the latter part of the season. 

Again started this season well in the Middle East but since going back to the US that early season form has dropped off. 

McIlroy has been here before and got his form back - no doubt he will get it back again


----------



## Val (Mar 13, 2018)

Parsaregood said:



			For a guy who has played 16 events in 4.5 years due to injury I'd say his game looks pretty good, remarkably good actually considering the facts
		
Click to expand...

Forget pre 2018, what went on in the 4 years prior is irrelevant, you can only count his game just now. I agree heâ€™s looking decent but I wouldnâ€™t agree for a minute his form is good after 1 top 10.


----------



## Parsaregood (Mar 13, 2018)

Really don't get why these niggling injuries would cause regular 3 and 4 putts, also obviously they won't affect his ability to hit wedge shots if he can hit drivers. You can be as good tee to green as you want but if you can't chip and putt forget it, his putting is the worst of any top player by a considerable amount


----------



## Val (Mar 13, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			McIlroy has as much natural swing ability than anyone - over the 18 months since he won the Fed Ex he has had a number of niggly injuries none more so than the rib injury that ended up hampering him more than expected - he started last season really well then just couldnâ€™t get going during the latter part of the season. 

Again started this season well in the Middle East but since going back to the US that early season form has dropped off. 

McIlroy has been here before and got his form back - no doubt he will get it back again
		
Click to expand...

I actually fear Rory will go further downhill, heâ€™s a confidence player and thrives when playing well. Heâ€™s done nothing of note since winning the FedEx, that injury really set him back and reckon he would have been better taking a season out


----------



## Val (Mar 13, 2018)

Parsaregood said:



			Really don't get why these niggling injuries would cause regular 3 and 4 putts, also obviously they won't affect his ability to hit wedge shots if he can hit drivers. You can be as good tee to green as you want but if you can't chip and putt forget it, his putting is the worst of any top player by a considerable amount
		
Click to expand...

Injuries would surprise you what effect they have, but get your point. His short game is honking, putting especially


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 13, 2018)

Parsaregood said:



			Really don't get why these niggling injuries would cause regular 3 and 4 putts, also obviously they won't affect his ability to hit wedge shots if he can hit drivers. You can be as good tee to green as you want but if you can't chip and putt forget it, his putting is the worst of any top player by a considerable amount
		
Click to expand...

The stats would back you up https://www.pgatour.com/players/player.28237.rory-mcilroy.html but I still think the fact he's a multi-major winner indicates that he is more than capable of getting it done. The issue with McIlroy is he's streaky at best and so at his best he's as good as anyone but when it's off its pretty bad, and if he really does chuck in the towel if he can't make cuts or win, then it'll be ugly viewing


----------



## Parsaregood (Mar 13, 2018)

It's without question the best woods has been swinging since at least 09 so itl be very exciting to watch the masters and other major events this season. Apart from the missed cut a t23 finish a 12th finish and a t2 finish so trending very nicely for him. I'm sure he will get back to his old ways before long if the health keeps good because he divinely still has the desire and ability


----------



## Parsaregood (Mar 13, 2018)

So Mcilroy ranks on the pga tour 151st approach to the green, 119th around the green and 124th putting


----------



## Val (Mar 13, 2018)

Parsaregood said:



			It's without question the best woods has been swinging since at least 09 so itl be very exciting to watch the masters and other major events this season. Apart from the missed cut a t23 finish a 12th finish and a t2 finish so trending very nicely for him. I'm sure he will get back to his old ways before long if the health keeps good because he divinely still has the desire and ability
		
Click to expand...

He hit it pretty well in 2013, did everything but win a major that year


----------



## chimpo1 (Mar 13, 2018)

I think a win is around the corner for Woods and once he gets that winning feeling and confidence back we may see him return to something resembling his 2013 season.  I also think he is capable of winning majors again. The youngsters have never experienced the real Tiger and if he returns to his best the Tiger effect will have an impact on them coming down the stretch in a major.


----------



## JamesR (Mar 13, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Oooh not sure it was that blatant - had me for a while........ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

I did disguise it well didnâ€™t I?


----------



## Parsaregood (Mar 13, 2018)

It's a shame you can't disguise the facts well !


----------



## JamesR (Mar 13, 2018)

Parsaregood said:



			It's a shame you can't disguise the facts well !
		
Click to expand...

Which facts are those sports fan?


----------



## Parsaregood (Mar 13, 2018)

Not really sure you follow golf much or look up stats etc, give an opinion using recent form and facts to back up only for the bbashers to post pure nonsense, I didn't say he wasn't a good player incapable of winning at any time but given recent form and stats over the last year or so I don't think his game is up there at the moment


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 13, 2018)

Parsaregood said:



			Not really sure you follow golf much or look up stats etc, give an opinion using recent form and facts to back up only for the bbashers to post pure nonsense, I didn't say he wasn't a good player incapable of winning at any time but given recent form and stats over the last year or so I don't think his game is up there at the moment
		
Click to expand...

The problem is, facts/stats can be used to show what you want them to show. You mentioned you think there is a fair chance of woods winning this week based on his form. Rory at start of the season had equally (if not better form). Woods hasnâ€™t won in his long and imo looked a little tense Sunday. His putting was nervy and I think if heâ€™d outed as well as the previous 3 days he would have got it done. 

if I was a betting man, Iâ€™d say a fit woods gets a win before Rory. But, Rory has always been a streaky putter and if he has a good first 18 somewhere and holes a few putts, itâ€™s just as likely heâ€™ll romp a win.


----------



## JamesR (Mar 13, 2018)

Parsaregood said:



			Not really sure you follow golf much or look up stats etc, give an opinion using recent form and facts to back up only for the bbashers to post pure nonsense, I didn't say he wasn't a good player incapable of winning at any time but given recent form and stats over the last year or so I don't think his game is up there at the moment
		
Click to expand...

I watch plenty of golf, and play occasionally as well.
I know that Rory is quite good, sometimes manages top 10â€™s, wins occasionally and then misses cuts. Thatâ€™s what heâ€™s always done (look at the past results, theyâ€™re available on the internet).
He can go win or MC from one week to another, but to write him off just because of the last couple of weeks shows no evidence of facts. He followed time out of the game with a couple of top 5â€™s and then missed some cuts.
Thatâ€™s just what Rory does!


----------



## Parsaregood (Mar 13, 2018)

I'm not writing him off for poor form for a couple of weeks, his form has been poor for well over a year. His putting looks very poor and hasn't improved and even looks worse now than it did when it started giving him trouble, his distance control with short irons and wedges has been way off since he came back from injury last summer. It doesn't look like he has addressed any of this with any success which is the reason I don't think he will be a genuine contender in much until he fixes these issues or at least improves them. Even though he has to some extent been a streaky putter, his putting was never as bad or as poor as it is now. It's a shame to see but he has to put the work in to address this or else I think he may be left behind


----------



## Parsaregood (Mar 13, 2018)

To be honest woods was a little unlucky on the Sunday couple of putts he hit good just didn't go in, he only finished one back and shaved the hole a good few times, main issue for him was he had a lot of inbetween yardages on Sunday which obviously make it harder to put the ball close to the hole, no doubt he was a little more tense than normal but I think given the circumstances that's only natural and it will stand him well over next week and in following tournaments


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 13, 2018)

Parsaregood said:



			To be honest woods was a little unlucky on the Sunday couple of putts he hit good just didn't go in, he only finished one back and shaved the hole a good few times, main issue for him was he had a lot of inbetween yardages on Sunday which obviously make it harder to put the ball close to the hole, no doubt he was a little more tense than normal but I think given the circumstances that's only natural and it will stand him well over next week and in following tournaments
		
Click to expand...

From the few highlights of others I saw (not a criticism of coverage, I like woods) Reid had plenty of close calls too. Imo over 72 holes you finish where you deserve. On the few occasions woods was wayward he wasnâ€™t heavily punished.


----------



## User101 (Mar 13, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Imo over 72 holes you finish where you deserve..
		
Click to expand...

I agree, we've all had ones that shave the edge and think we're hard done by.


----------



## Parsaregood (Mar 13, 2018)

I think it'd be the same for most people that were wayward, sometimes it's about knowing where you can miss and still play from. Also his short game looks fantastic so anything just off the green was almost always an up and down. Reed was close too and obviously golf is a game of misses, whoever has the fewest misses usually wins


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 13, 2018)

Parsaregood said:



			I think it'd be the same for most people that were wayward, sometimes it's about knowing where you can miss and still play from. Also his short game looks fantastic so anything just off the green was almost always an up and down. Reed was close too and obviously golf is a game of misses, whoever has the fewest misses usually wins
		
Click to expand...

I agree re his short game. Imo heâ€™s always had the best short game in the world. Mickelsons may excite people more, but Woods was better. 

I think the test will be ausgusts tbh. Bay hill has lots of space and last week he only hit a handful of drives. When he hits driver 40 plus times over 4 days (hopefully), we will have a better idea. Because the previous outing he had no idea where it was going, meaning more luck than judgment with the trouble he invariably went into.


----------



## Parsaregood (Mar 13, 2018)

Augusta tends to be a pretty forgiving driving course plus I think woods has one finish outside the top 17 in 20 years so definitely a course he likes and knows how to play. Driver isn't required as often as you think, Mickelson didn't even have one in the bag for it a couple of years back #phrankenwood


----------



## Val (Mar 13, 2018)

Parsaregood said:



			Augusta tends to be a pretty forgiving driving course plus I think woods has one finish outside the top 17 in 20 years so definitely a course he likes and knows how to play. Driver isn't required as often as you think, Mickelson didn't even have one in the bag for it a couple of years back #phrankenwood
		
Click to expand...

3 times outside. This is also his first Masters in 3 years so it will be a bit different from his previous visits


----------



## Val (Mar 13, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I agree re his short game. Imo heâ€™s always had the best short game in the world. Mickelsons may excite people more, but Woods was better. 

I think the test will be ausgusts tbh. Bay hill has lots of space and last week he only hit a handful of drives. When he hits driver 40 plus times over 4 days (hopefully), we will have a better idea. Because the previous outing he had no idea where it was going, meaning more luck than judgment with the trouble he invariably went into.
		
Click to expand...

100% agree on Woods short game


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 13, 2018)

Question

woods is a vice captain for the Ryder cup

could he still be called as a wild card? say if his form was really good and they fancied bringing the goat back


----------



## Parsaregood (Mar 13, 2018)

I'm not so sure it will be that different, no changes have been made to the course. I'm sure he will have been up already to play and will probably go up once or twice more for a couple of early practice rounds and to get a feel for the place but I'd expect a pretty strong showing if I'm honest


----------



## User101 (Mar 13, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Question

woods is a vice captain for the Ryder cup

could he still be called as a wild card? say if his form was really good and they fancied bringing the goat back
		
Click to expand...


Of course they could. Non playing captains/vice capts is a fairly recent phenomena


----------



## Parsaregood (Mar 13, 2018)

He can still qualify outright or be picked as a wildcard and be a vice captain


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 13, 2018)

Parsaregood said:



			He can still qualify outright or be picked as a wildcard and be a vice captain
		
Click to expand...

Thanks always did wonder


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 14, 2018)

Parsaregood said:



			I'm not so sure it will be that different, no changes have been made to the course. I'm sure he will have been up already to play and will probably go up once or twice more for a couple of early practice rounds and to get a feel for the place but I'd expect a pretty strong showing if I'm honest
		
Click to expand...

I didnâ€™t mean heâ€™d have forgotten the course. I meant that there is more trouble for being wayward off the tee at Augusta.


----------



## PieMan (Mar 14, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			and they fancied bringing the goat back
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately the Golden Bear is way past his best now to play in the Ryder Cup! &#128521;&#128512;


----------



## 94tegsi (Mar 14, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Question

woods is a vice captain for the Ryder cup

could he still be called as a wild card? say if his form was really good and they fancied bringing the goat back
		
Click to expand...


If he is still fit, he will be playing.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 14, 2018)

If this form continues and he stays fit, he'll be playing in Paris without doubt. Imagine coming up against Tiger and Reed in the Fourballs. No thank you!


----------



## bobmac (Mar 14, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			If this form continues and he stays fit, he'll be playing in Paris without doubt. *Imagine coming up against Tiger and Reed in the Fourballs.* No thank you!
		
Click to expand...

Tiger's Ryder Cup record



Total Matches: 33
Singles (W-L-H): 4-1-2
Foursomes (W-L-H): 4-8-1
*Four-balls (W-L-H): 5-8-0 *
Won 5 lost 8

And that was mostly in his prime


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 14, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			If this form continues and he stays fit, he'll be playing in Paris without doubt. Imagine coming up against Tiger and Reed in the Fourballs. No thank you!
		
Click to expand...

One top ten so far - and I expect Europe would have no problems facing him in the RC - his record is pretty poor in RC.


----------



## JamesR (Mar 14, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Tiger's Ryder Cup record



Total Matches: 33
Singles (W-L-H): 4-1-2
Foursomes (W-L-H): 4-8-1
*Four-balls (W-L-H): 5-8-0 *
Won 5 lost 8
		
Click to expand...

Always being let down by his playing partners?


----------



## Val (Mar 14, 2018)

JamesR said:



			Always being let down by his playing partners?
		
Click to expand...

That would be 1 excuse but his singles record isn't as great as you would probably have expected either especially as he never tended to get put against any of Europes top men.

Beaten - Molinari, Karlsson, Casey, Coltart

Lost to - Rocca

Halved - Molinari, Parnevik


----------



## PieMan (Mar 14, 2018)

JamesR said:



			Always being let down by his playing partners?
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes, can fondly remember the Woods and Mickelsen 'dream team' pairing in 2004 at Oakland Hills - beaten by Monty and Harrington in the morning; and then Clarke and Westwood in the afternoon!

Not nearly as bad as the Woods / Stricker partnership in 2012 at Medinah - got spanked 3 times!! 

Happy days!!


----------



## PieMan (Mar 14, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Not nearly as bad as the Woods / Stricker partnership in 2012 at Medinah - got spanked 3 times!!
		
Click to expand...

Could be argued that Tiger was as crucial to Europe's victory than Poulter's birdie blitz on the Saturday afternoon!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 14, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Could be argued that Tiger was as crucial to Europe's victory than Poulter's birdie blitz on the Saturday afternoon!!  

Click to expand...

Not been on a winning RC since 1998 - I hope they pick him &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;


----------



## PieMan (Mar 14, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not been on a winning RC since 1998 - I hope they pick him &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;
		
Click to expand...

Yes - first name on the team sheet!!


----------



## SatchFan (Mar 14, 2018)

Coverage of Tiger's round at the Arnold Palmer Invitational starts tomorrow at 12.23 on Sky Sports. For all you Tiger haters there's Peppa Pig on BBC iPlayer.


----------



## PieMan (Mar 14, 2018)

SatchFan said:



			For all you Tiger haters there's Peppa Pig on BBC iPlayer.
		
Click to expand...

What about Thomas instead? Love a bit of Thomas and all the other engines.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 14, 2018)

PieMan said:



			What about Thomas instead? Love a bit of Thomas and all the other engines.
		
Click to expand...

Paw patrol is on at the same sort of time as well - that has animals that get the results :thup:


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 14, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Tiger's Ryder Cup record



Total Matches: 33
Singles (W-L-H): 4-1-2
Foursomes (W-L-H): 4-8-1
*Four-balls (W-L-H): 5-8-0 *
Won 5 lost 8

And that was mostly in his prime
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™d like to see him make it. I think heâ€™d probably admit that the Ryder. Up wasnâ€™t high on his priorities back then. He always wanted to beat everyone around him and was extremely unsociable. 

He seems now, since being a vice captain and worrying if heâ€™d ever play again to have found a new found friendly side. He could thrive. But if he reverts to type after a few near misses or wins leading up to it. Thatâ€™s a bonus for Europe!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 14, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			He seems now, since being a vice captain and worrying if heâ€™d ever play again to have found a new found friendly side. He could thrive. But if he reverts to type after a few near misses or wins leading up to it. Thatâ€™s a bonus for Europe!
		
Click to expand...

If his demeanour improves and he shows a bit more respect to his opponents he could pick up a lot of new fans.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 14, 2018)

Long way to go before the RC team is decided but he seems to be moving in the right direction. Can't wait to see how he goes at Bay Hill tomorrow. Should be full of confidence and on a course he knows well and has done well at. I accept the coverage for what it is and realise it was always going to be a Tiger frenzy, more so now he's back playing well


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 14, 2018)

drive4show said:



			If his demeanour improves and he shows a bit more respect to his opponents he could pick up a lot of new fans.
		
Click to expand...

Im pretty sure heâ€™s doing ok it that respect tbf. If he wasnâ€™t so driven and single minded I doubt heâ€™d be where he is today.


----------



## pendodave (Mar 15, 2018)

It'll be interesting to see how he goes this week on a back to back (sorry!).

tbh, I see his swing speed numbers as more of a worry than something to be thrilled about. He's old, lots of bits of his body have been hurt before apart from his back, and his lower back has less mobility in it than it is meant to have. I find it hard to imagine that, even if the back holds up (which I doubt), the forces which he is applying won't find their way to some other body part.

Maybe it's just because I'm old and have a dodgy back! I project my own discomfort onto him.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 15, 2018)

Worth a read!

http://www.golfwrx.com/501644/tiger...why-hes-playing-so-well-and-swinging-so-fast/


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 15, 2018)

drive4show said:



			If his demeanour improves and he shows a bit more respect to his opponents he could pick up a lot of new fans.
		
Click to expand...

And he has me at the moment - as an impressed admirer if not a fan - but this is a probationary period and TMT and I'm off!


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 15, 2018)

Tiger Rolling back the years and rolling them in from all over!
-2 after 4 

Just to add...I think he's about to take his Jumper off as its warming up at Bay Hill and he's had a bowl of Muesli and a boiled egg for breakfast :thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 15, 2018)

Qwerty said:



			Tiger Rolling back the years and rolling them in from all over!
-2 after 4 

Just to add...I think he's about to take his Jumper off as its warming up at Bay Hill and he's had a bowl of Muesli and a boiled egg for breakfast :thup:
		
Click to expand...

That's it.....I'm never watching him hit another shot if he's turning into a vegan  :rofl:


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 15, 2018)

drive4show said:



			That's it.....I'm never watching him hit another shot if he's turning into a vegan  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Do Vegans eat eggs? Just asking!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 15, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Do Vegans eat eggs? Just asking!
		
Click to expand...

I reckon he is doing the transition in steps......veggie first then full on vegan


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 15, 2018)

You got to admire the dedication of Tiger Woods fans - seems they are willing to go above and beyond to help him win, what other player gets the help he does - amazing , even going to the point of trying to kick his ball back into bounds ! Amazing


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 15, 2018)

You got to admire Tiger Woods period, exhibition golf atm.


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 15, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You got to admire the dedication of Tiger Woods fans - seems they are willing to go above and beyond to help him win, what other player gets the help he does - amazing , even going to the point of trying to kick his ball back into bounds ! Amazing
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I know what you mean Phil!! Apparently some of them just used Jedi Mind Tricks to force that 60ft Birdie Putt in the Hole too. 

Sickening Stuff


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 15, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You got to admire the dedication of Tiger Woods fans - seems they are willing to go above and beyond to help him win, what other player gets the help he does - amazing , even going to the point of trying to kick his ball back into bounds ! Amazing
		
Click to expand...

Do u actually enjoy watching golf Phil? 
Or are you just watching to pick up on anything negative about woods?

Suppose itâ€™s good for the old post count ðŸ˜

And Arsenal play tonight ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 15, 2018)

Qwerty said:



			Yep, I know what you mean Phil!! Apparently some of them just used Jedi Mind Tricks to force that 60ft Birdie Putt in the Hole too. 

Sickening Stuff 

Click to expand...

His short game is just amazing , the chipping and putting is unreal to see - is there anyone better at the moment. His tee shots are the totally opposite end and are shocking but that short game is to die for.


----------



## dewsweeper (Mar 15, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You got to admire the dedication of Tiger Woods fans - seems they are willing to go above and beyond to help him win, what other player gets the help he does - amazing , even going to the point of trying to kick his ball back into bounds ! Amazing
		
Click to expand...

Please give it up Phil.
You are looking seriously daft now re Woods.


----------



## User101 (Mar 15, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Suppose itâ€™s good for the old post count ï˜
		
Click to expand...

Do folk actually think they have a higher/bigger standing on here dependant on their post count :mmm:


----------



## HankMarvin (Mar 15, 2018)

Just watching the highlights of Tigers round and it great to see him back golf needs Tiger it has been missing him for sure.


----------



## HankMarvin (Mar 15, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Do folk actually think they have a higher/bigger standing on here dependant on their post count :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

No just one Troll thinks like that..........


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 15, 2018)

Pleased to see Woods carrying on from last week aside from that one ugly double. I hope he can keep it going again and be in the hunt again come Sunday.


----------



## HankMarvin (Mar 15, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Pleased to see Woods carrying on from last week aside from that one ugly double. I hope he can keep it going again and be in the hunt again come Sunday.
		
Click to expand...


Agree 100% 

Let's hope we see a lot more of him over the weekend, watching golf on the TV has just got a lot better because of Tiger.


----------



## User101 (Mar 15, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			No just one Troll thinks like that..........
		
Click to expand...

Oh c'mon spanky, I was hoping you were above trotting out that old saying, it does seem very fashionable though


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 15, 2018)

Tiger is currently 2nd fav to win the masters


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 16, 2018)

Caught a quick glimpse of the Tiger highlights last night. When he holed that putt from just outside downtown Orlando it was really nice to see a smile and the finger wag instead of the fist pumping and all that hootin an a hollering that he used to do. Anymore of that and I may actually end up liking the guy


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 16, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Caught a quick glimpse of the Tiger highlights last night. When he holed that putt from just outside downtown Orlando it was really nice to see a smile and the finger wag instead of the fist pumping and all that hootin an a hollering that he used to do. Anymore of that and I may actually end up liking the guy   

Click to expand...

Absolutely with you on that - you're referring to the 40footer on the last?  Sensible and contained satisfaction. And it was the satisfaction he showed last year after he did an OK round in a comp.  No miserablism as it wasn't brilliant and he hit some rubbish - just quiet satisfaction and evident pleasure that he was out on the grass hitting a golf ball again in a half decent way.  I'll support him for as long as he keeps that demeanor up and we don't get TMT.


----------



## Yant (Mar 16, 2018)

He looks totally relaxed.  And swinging it great, hitting all the shots with what appears to be no pain.

It's hard not getting too carried away.


----------



## triple_bogey (Mar 16, 2018)

The 70 footer putt was nice, but the two chips on the 1st and 6th were stellar. 

Massive crowds there for Tiger's group even that early in the morning. A bit surprised how sparse the crowds were for Rory's group. Considering Fowler is a massive hit in the US.

Now favourite for the Masters.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 16, 2018)

Not playing well so far today but early doors.. will test him for sure. Then again all of his group are driving poor lol


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 16, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Not playing well so far today but early doors.. will test him for sure. Then again all of his group are driving poor lol
		
Click to expand...

+1 so far and not firing. Will be good to see if he can grind a score out and keep in touch. That's my viewing for the evening sorted


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 16, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			+1 so far and not firing. Will be good to see if he can grind a score out and keep in touch. That's my viewing for the evening sorted
		
Click to expand...

Same, even when he misfiring he is worth watching. Learn so much from watching him thinking wise


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 16, 2018)

Another one gone after a de-green putt but let's see how he gets going on the second nine. Not convinced by the pink shirt Woods has on though


----------



## Imurg (Mar 16, 2018)

After the last few weeks, where things have gone mostly his way, this back 9 will give us a better idea of Tiger's status.
Confidence breeds decent golf and if he's not playing well it could get tougher..


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 16, 2018)

what a par save.. I mean when he looked over that bunker shot I thought jesus thats got bogey written all over it

what a save

come on now eagle the next par 5


----------

